# Ryder Cup 2016 - Official Thread



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2016)

So now the teams are sorted , the states task force have picked their final pick 

The re runs off old RC are flowing on Sky , players on the flight over and it's time to get down to business 

So what do we think the opening foursome partnerships and Fourballs will be form Europe ?

For me 

Foursomes 

McIlroy/Willett
Rose/Fitzpatrick
Pieters/Stenson
Kaymer/Garcia

Fourballs

Westwood/Wood
Garcia/Rafa
McIlroy/Sullivan
Rose/Stenson


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 26, 2016)

Not a clue but I reckon we will find out sometime on Thursday


----------



## IanG (Sep 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Foursomes 

McIlroy/Willett
Rose/Fitzpatrick
Pieters/Stenson
Kaymer/Garcia

Fourballs

Westwood/Wood
Garcia/Rafa
McIlroy/Sullivan
Rose/Stenson
		
Click to expand...


Can't argue with that, get everyone settled in playing on day one and see who is firing and who not. 

Not going to express this very well, but there is a chance of the USA becoming super-motivated by 'playing for Arnie' just as Europe was for Seve some years back. Devising some way of Europe sharing in the Arnie-love would mitigate that as motivation for them.


----------



## drewster (Sep 26, 2016)

Personally, i can see Pieters getting "blooded" in the fourballs and not foursomes. He's so suited to that format. I also can't see Rose/Stenson getting split for all four matches.  FWIW my prediction for the Friday  is:

Foursomes

Rose/Stenson
Mcilroy/Sullivan
Westwood/Kaymer
Garcia/Willett

Fourballs

Stenson/Rose
Garcia/Cabrera Bello
Pieters/Wood
Mcilroy/Fitzpatrick

I'm pretty sure/hopeful that everyone will get a knock on day one.


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 26, 2016)

No idea, but I think it will be interesting to see if DC puts out fearsome partnerships - McIlroy/Willet and Rose/Stenson - to make an immediate impact/get points on the board or whether he pairs a seasoned RC pro with a first timer - McIlroy/Fitzpatrick. Or indeed whether he puts two first timers out together so they can perhaps learn together/experience together/grow together type of thing. 

For me, my gut feeling is that Team USA are going to come out charging. They'll want to make a statement of intent, put maximum points on the board as soon as possible and build that lead. 

Will be an interesting few days and it looks - on paper - that the teams are very nearly equal - Major winners, tour winners, RC experience and first timers.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 26, 2016)

It's only Monday


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 26, 2016)

Pieters has to go out in the fourballs for me. Put him beside a steady player and let him play his natural game. The foursomes, for me, are for more seasoned players.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 26, 2016)

Has Clarke put certain players together for practice rounds over recent months (like McGinley did with Westwood/Donaldson, GMac/Dubisson). If so, that could point to some potential pairings.

I'd bet someone else's life savings that Kaymer & Pieters play together at some point.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2016)

No idea who'll go with who and frankly don't care as long as the captain thinks he's the right pairings. I still can't see us winning though I'm afraid


----------



## drewster (Sep 26, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Pieters has to go out in the fourballs for me. Put him beside a steady player and let him play his natural game. The foursomes, for me, are for more seasoned players.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed Sir, see my previous post   It's good fun guessing though !!


----------



## Piece (Sep 26, 2016)

Not a clue, but I've a nasty feeling we're going to be spanked.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 26, 2016)

Piece said:



			Not a clue, but I've a nasty feeling we're going to be spanked.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I thought that last time..........and the time before that.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No idea who'll go with who and frankly don't care as long as the captain thinks he's the right pairings. I still can't see us winning though I'm afraid
		
Click to expand...

What it must be like in you happy world Homer


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 26, 2016)

I think it will be close, one or two games will swing it. But which way - not sure. Having looked at the course, there are plenty of risk/reward holes and Hazeltine have pledged to go with the "If a hole is going to be won, let it be won with birdies or pars" so whatever happens, it should be exciting.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Loads of great golf and a rollercoaster ride that sees us winning on Sunday :whoo:


----------



## drdel (Sep 26, 2016)

Curious as to whose authority and on what basis this the "Official Thread" ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2016)

Will we actually get to see any of the golf for all them blumming adverts? 
And no noubt we'll see lots of Tiger. &#128514;


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2016)

drdel said:



			Curious as to whose authority and on what basis this the "Official Thread" ?
		
Click to expand...

It's similar to "the *Official* drink of the World Cup" woe betide you if you start an un authorised alternative thread!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2016)

Â£5 FREE BET EVERY TIME YOUR PLAYER WINS A MATCH
When you place a Â£10 single or Â£5 each-way on them to be top overall points scorer before they tee off. 

With Sky Bet. 

Think I might go with Stenson.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Â£5 FREE BET EVERY TIME YOUR PLAYER WINS A MATCH
When you place a Â£10 single or Â£5 each-way on them to be top overall points scorer before they tee off. 

With Sky Bet. 

Think I might go with Stenson.
		
Click to expand...

There can't be a top overall points scorer before they tee off, they all have nil point before they tee off!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2016)

chrisd said:



			There can't be a top overall points scorer before they tee off, they all have nil point before they tee off!
		
Click to expand...

Think you know what they mean &#128580;


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think you know what they mean &#128580;
		
Click to expand...

I think they want you to give them all your money !

:lol:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I think they want you to give them all your money !

:lol:
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
True,not bad for a little interest bet tho.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2016)

drdel said:



			Curious as to whose authority and on what basis this the "Official Thread" ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm curious why it really matters in the grand scheme of things and why someone would be that worried about it to post about it


----------



## HankMarvin (Sep 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm curious why it really matters in the grand scheme of things and why someone would be that worried about it to post about it[/QUOTE

I agree with Bob, it's only Monday....

Do we need to stick to this thread as it's the official one or is it okay if there is a new one started nearer the time
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No idea who'll go with who and frankly don't care as long as the captain thinks he's the right pairings. I still can't see us winning though I'm afraid
		
Click to expand...

Well that's a clear win for us then, the Homer kiss of death strikes again &#128540;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2016)

HankMarvin said:





Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm curious why it really matters in the grand scheme of things and why someone would be that worried about it to post about it
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Bob, it's only Monday....

Do we need to stick to this thread as it's the official one or is it okay if there is a new one started nearer the time
		
Click to expand...

So do you have anything to add about the Ryder Cup - maybe your thoughts on pairings ?

You seemed to have a lot to say when Westwood got a wild card pick posting from what appeared to be a position of knowledge so maybe you can offer some invaluable insight ?


----------



## Tongo (Sep 26, 2016)

Read a few articles over the weekend and they seemed to lean towards Rose and Stenson, after their success at Gleneagles, whilst one newspaper thought McIlroy might partner Sullivan as Rory apparently rates Sully. Westwood-Matt Fitz seemed a popular choice as well. 

Rose and Stenson first up would be a great pair: Olympic champ and Open champ.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2016)

Fish said:



			Well that's a clear win for us then, the Homer kiss of death strikes again ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Fancy Â£10 for H4H then?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 26, 2016)

HankMarvin said:





Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm curious why it really matters in the grand scheme of things and why someone would be that worried about it to post about it[/QUOTE

I agree with Bob, it's only Monday....

Do we need to stick to this thread as it's the official one or is it okay if there is a new one started nearer the time
		
Click to expand...

For "Official" read "Main"thread, like the footy its easier if most posts remain on the one thread, feel free to start a new one for a specific Ryder Cup question or query. but what tends to happen is you get the same stuff being said across 2 or 3 different threads, which isnt good.

This is the "official " line :thup:

Love 
Your Mod Team x
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2016)

The European team really don't fill me with much confidence. 
Westwood,Willet,Sullivan,Wood.
Hopefully team spirit can get us through.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 26, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			The European team really don't fill me with much confidence. 
Westwood,Willet,Sullivan,Wood.
Hopefully team spirit can get us through.
		
Click to expand...

Rory's victory and DJ going backward yesterday have just shifted momentum toward the Europeans for me. Pretty much all of the big American names finished well down the leaderboard. Ryan Moore doesnt exactly strike fear. 

It'll be a tough one for Europe but seeing their number one player triumph in the week before the RC is a major boon.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Rory's victory and DJ going backward yesterday have just shifted momentum toward the Europeans for me. Pretty much all of the big American names finished well down the leaderboard. Ryan Moore doesnt exactly strike fear. 

It'll be a tough one for Europe but seeing their number one player triumph in the week before the RC is a major boon.
		
Click to expand...

Rory was awesome yesterday. 
Hope you're right.


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fancy Â£10 for H4H then?
		
Click to expand...

Why of course old bean ðŸ‘ Oh, and you do realise if we draw we win ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2016)

Fish said:



			Why of course old bean &#128077; Oh, and you do realise if we draw we win &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Homer still got the best bet there Fish.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 26, 2016)

Don't know if the pairings matter that much to us Europeans - we don't have half a team that hates the other half. :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 26, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			I agree with Bob, it's only Monday....

Do we need to stick to this thread as it's the official one or is it okay if there is a new one started nearer the time
		
Click to expand...

Liking your avatar Hank :clap: :clap:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2016)

Fish said:



			Why of course old bean &#128077; Oh, and you do realise if we draw we win &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not having that. Draw and honour maintained. Win or bust


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nope, not having that. Draw and honour maintained. Win or bust
		
Click to expand...

Grow a pair Homer for god sake. 
USA 4/7 
Europe 11/8 
To lift the trophy.

It's Â£10 for a good cause & it was you giving it the big en.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Grow a pair Homer for god sake. 
USA 4/7 
Europe 11/8 
To lift the trophy.

It's Â£10 for a good cause & it was you giving it the big en.
		
Click to expand...

Tough win or bust. And yes I think we'll get done


----------



## paddyc (Sep 26, 2016)

There seems to be alot of doom and gloom about our chances but I reckon we are going to give them a good spanking Open champion,Master champion, Fed EX cup winner and Olympic champion all  in our team. Get behind the team guys, no more pessimism please.


----------



## snell (Sep 26, 2016)

Just seen Bubba has been announced as a Vice Captain....very interesting choice!!


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2016)

snell said:



			Just seen Bubba has been announced as a Vice Captain....very interesting choice!!
		
Click to expand...

As its being stated on social media, if his (Bubba's) personality wasn't good enough for him to play, how is it right in a VC's role?

As for the pessimists, although we have a dashing of rookies, I think they'll more than step up to the mark and spank the yanks.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2016)

Much as I would like the European Tour to win I think the PGA tour will do it this time.  I just think there are not enough of the European rookies in decent form, which puts a lot of pressure on the more established players to win all their matches.   Which I don't think they will do. I have confidence in Rory, Rose, Stenson to deliver but not overly confident that Garcia, Westwood and especially Kaymer will do enough.  15.5 - 12.5 victory for the PGA tour I think.  

Shame that Casey and Knox are not playing as I feel that would make a big difference, but no point crying over spilt milk as the saying goes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2016)

Well I thought the choice of Woods as vice captain was a strange one but adding in Watson as another is prob more strange ?! Cant understand that but then the US don't have a raft of people who have experienced winning either as a player or as a vice captain to pick from 

As for the form of the Europeans - I think most over the last month have produced good rounds but then what US players are ripping up trees at the moment ? 

But history will always tell us it doesn't matter what the world rankings are or what the form is in a stroke play event , when it comes to the Ryder Cup that all gets thrown out of the window and the Europeans have proven themselves time and time again that when it matters they produce


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I thought the choice of Woods as vice captain was a strange one but adding in Watson as another is prob more strange ?! Cant understand that but then the US don't have a raft of people who have experienced winning either as a player or as a vice captain to pick from 

As for the form of the Europeans - I think most over the last month have produced good rounds but then what US players are ripping up trees at the moment ? 

But history will always tell us it doesn't matter what the world rankings are or what the form is in a stroke play event , when it comes to the Ryder Cup that all gets thrown out of the window and the Europeans have proven themselves time and time again that when it matters they produce
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, the only role I can see for Bubba is cheerleader (non-derogatory) out around the course getting the crowd going! very strange choice.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 27, 2016)

Granted the bookies rarely get it wrong (cough cough) i honestly think the prices shouldn't be so vast between both teams. I've had a decent sum on Europe to win at 15/8.
Let's just hope we have a shouting chance come Sunday as I've got a round of golf booked with the lads for 12pm, quick change and shower and back to mine for a ryder cup partaaay. I say party, it'll be drinks cards and loads a shouting at the telly


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2016)

It must be strange for any US player that is not doing well, seeing the world number 7 who didn't get picked, there watching you, who you know is thinking _'I could have done better than that you moron'._


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 27, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			It must be strange for any US player that is not doing well, seeing the world number 7 who didn't get picked, there watching you, who you know is thinking _'I could have done better than that you moron'._

Click to expand...

Agreed - it's a bizarre choice to select him. I could understand him being there for his golf but not his personality. Good news for Europe though.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 27, 2016)

How did Bubs not qualify anyway? World number 7, when some of those higher ranked, Day for instance aren't even American. Seems a strange qualifying system to me.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 27, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			How did Bubs not qualify anyway? World number 7, when some of those higher ranked, Day for instance aren't even American. Seems a strange qualifying system to me.
		
Click to expand...

Historic world ranking points, I presume, not earned during the qualifying period.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 27, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Historic world ranking points, I presume, not earned during the qualifying period.
		
Click to expand...

Which seems a daft method. World number seven should be able to play golf to a good enough standard.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 27, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Which seems a daft method. World number seven should be able to play golf to a good enough standard.
		
Click to expand...

But could be massively out of form.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 27, 2016)

I am very confident in predicting that Europe will select 8 players to play on Friday morning, with the USA doing the same!

I am also going with a very left-field prediction that come Thursday night, the USA will have 18 Assistant Captains - one per hole and mainly to mitigate against all the broken bones, strained ligaments and vocal chords from all the high-fives, fist-bumps and chanting of U.S.A. at the top of their voices................

...........and that's before the first tee shot is hit!!!


----------



## Junior (Sep 27, 2016)

Open Champion, Masters Champion, Olympic Champion,  Fedex cup Champion.......

Whilst we are not favourites, never under estimate the power of a strong team. If the influence , confidence and belief of these 4 rubs of on the rest then we can win for sure.  

Sounds obvious but the RC comes down to who holes the most putts.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 27, 2016)

Junior said:



			Sounds obvious but the RC comes down to who holes the most putts.
		
Click to expand...

What about 'gimmes'?!!!


----------



## Big_G (Sep 27, 2016)

Sooooo close now, haven't been this excited since.....well ever

Fly out first thing in the morning, Hazeltine here we come :whoo::whoo:

Now to think up something potato-based to shout out as the players tee-off


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 27, 2016)

Big_G said:



			Sooooo close now, haven't been this excited since.....well ever

Fly out first thing in the morning, Hazeltine here we come :whoo::whoo:

Now to think up something potato-based to shout out as the players tee-off
		
Click to expand...

"Yorkshire Pudding!" &#128513;

Ps lucky bugger.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 27, 2016)

Big_G said:



			Now to think up something potato-based to shout out as the players tee-off
		
Click to expand...

Learn the words to this and sing to your hearts content https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gyx5g5L91tg - sorted! :thup:


----------



## Steve Bamford (Sep 27, 2016)

5 of the last 7 matches on U.S. soil have been won with a 15-13 or tighter score line. Sure to be another cracker this time around.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 27, 2016)

Excited - can't wait - even HID is up for it  

nb.  two months after we met she sat up with me watching Sandy win the Masters - she'd never watched golf before and got quite into it - what fun we had...


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 27, 2016)

A great read here by Rory - http://www.theplayerstribune.com/rory-mcilroy-ryder-cup/


----------



## Crow (Sep 27, 2016)

Big_G said:



			Sooooo close now, haven't been this excited since.....well ever

Fly out first thing in the morning, Hazeltine here we come :whoo::whoo:

Now to think up something potato-based to shout out as the players tee-off
		
Click to expand...

I always thought "Toad in the hole" would be a good shout, food based and similar to that most annoying "gedinthahole"


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Well Darren Clark turned up with the trophy and it looks like Primark had a good day kitting him out. 

That aside, cmon Europe.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 27, 2016)

Diary cleared for Friday.. looking for the last British Ryder Cup..  Americans are sure to invoke the spirit of the King but then Arnie was a global icon and not just American so will be interesting.. Ole Ole Ole Ole


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 27, 2016)

Why would you have Bubba any where near the team? 
Really hope we stuff em.


----------



## 3565 (Sep 27, 2016)

Interesting  to notice how the Europeans in recent years during practise rounds and some during the event, and with the team photo they don't wear caps of any sort.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2016)

Been watching the re runs over the last couple of days and you only have to look and see how motivated the Europeans are and how much it means to them - every single one of them. Where as bar 2008 the US just don't seem to be getting that fired up or that bothered half the time


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2016)

Big_G said:



			Sooooo close now, haven't been this excited since.....well ever

Fly out first thing in the morning, Hazeltine here we come :whoo::whoo:

Now to think up something potato-based to shout out as the players tee-off
		
Click to expand...

Dauphinoise - it has a European feel about it, and classy.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Been watching the re runs over the last couple of days and you only have to look and see how motivated the Europeans are and how much it means to them - every single one of them. Where as bar 2008 the US just don't seem to be getting that fired up or that bothered half the time
		
Click to expand...

Tell that to Patrick Reid :smirk:


----------



## mches1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Garush34 said:



			A great read here by Rory - http://www.theplayerstribune.com/rory-mcilroy-ryder-cup/

Click to expand...

Great read indeed


----------



## carwynedwards9 (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm going for a Europe win. The Americans will have underestimated us too much


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 28, 2016)

Choose your own Ryder Cup teams here on the BBC Wesbsite. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/37487880


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2016)

http://bbc.in/2dqT6UT

That's my choice for Europe


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 28, 2016)

My teams here - Europe - http://bbc.in/2cC3hEI US - http://bbc.in/2dk9nFR

I recon US takes it in the all time match. Better win percentages out of the US team.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 28, 2016)

I chose the following for my all-time European team on the BBC Website:

Seve, Ollie, Faldo, Monty, Langer, Westwood, Poulter, McIlroy, Garcia, Clarke, Donald, Rose.

Pretty formidable I thought!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 28, 2016)

drdel said:



			Curious as to whose authority and on what basis this the "Official Thread" ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah.....who put Phil in charge??


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Which seems a daft method. World number seven should be able to play golf to a good enough standard.
		
Click to expand...

Bottom line is he hasn't been in good enough form. His world ranking is heavily weighted to 2 years ago, he'll plummet quickly if he doesn't get some good results soon


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2016)

Unsure if it's been covered but Danny Wilkerson brother has been brought up at Darren Clarke's press conference after his article in National Club Golfer.

PJ has made comments that will fire the crowd up more and target Danny for abuse.

Clown


----------



## Region3 (Sep 28, 2016)

Val said:



			Unsure if it's been covered but Danny Wilkerson brother has been brought up at Darren Clarke's press conference after his article in National Club Golfer.

PJ has made comments that will fire the crowd up more and target Danny for abuse.

Clown
		
Click to expand...

+1

Wow. I'm surprised it got passed for publication.

It is the rudest article I think I've ever read, and if it were the other way round we would all be fuming.


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2016)

Val said:



			Unsure if it's been covered but Danny Wilkerson brother has been brought up at Darren Clarke's press conference after his article in National Club Golfer.

PJ has made comments that will fire the crowd up more and target Danny for abuse.

Clown
		
Click to expand...




Region3 said:



			+1

Wow. I'm surprised it got passed for publication.

It is the rudest article I think I've ever read, and if it were the other way round we would all be fuming.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, IMHO it's an insulting and very poor article, but I doubt that the Americans will get fired up by it, I expect that they'll just dismiss it as a piece of crass, immature writing by an attention seeker.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 28, 2016)

Val said:



			Unsure if it's been covered but Danny Wilkerson brother has been brought up at Darren Clarke's press conference after his article in National Club Golfer.

PJ has made comments that will fire the crowd up more and target Danny for abuse.

Clown
		
Click to expand...

And we wonder why the English are disliked at times abroad.
Should never of been published.

+1 for Clown comment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2016)

Blimey - that's a bit of an article 

Whilst it's prob over the top - how close to the mark is it though , 

We have all complained about the US fans and their "shouting" and hot dog style supporting whilst watching the Ryder Cup and indeed other US events 

So while I don't agree with the timing and certainly not with the crass way it's been put across I agree with the sentiment in regards the cross examination of a section of the US support.


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2016)

Crow said:



			Agreed, IMHO it's an insulting and very poor article, but I doubt that the Americans will get fired up by it, I expect that they'll just dismiss it as a piece of crass, immature writing by an attention seeker.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the US just now and believe me it's not been dismissed, well not by the media at least. It's been discussed at DC's press conference and by the panel on the golf channel who suggested people should read it.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 28, 2016)

I don't think the US team will make anything of it other than more motivation - if they needed any - to give us a spanking.

The spectators is another story, and it will fire them up something rotten.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 28, 2016)

Val said:



			I'm in the US just now and believe me it's not been dismissed, well not by the media at least. It's been discussed at DC's press conference and by the panel on the golf channel who suggested people should read it.
		
Click to expand...

Big talking point on Sky Sports News just now, thankfully Clarke and Willett expressed their anger and came across very well.
Davis Love also distanced himself from it.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 28, 2016)

Jeepers, that's a shocking article.  I can't believe that was let through.  That's something you'd expect to see in The Sun.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I don't think the US team will make anything of it other than more motivation - if they needed any - to give us a spanking.

The spectators is another story, and it will fire them up something rotten.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Expect to see Willett getting boos and big cheers when he hits bad shots. Neither the fans or the US team needed firing up and this will not help the European cause. Bet Willett will be having serious words with his brother behind the scenes


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 29, 2016)

Take away the pathetic personal insults and a lot of of what he said we have all moaned about. Are American spectators ideal spectators? We all know the answer to that.
so here we are the week before the Ryder cup and a magazine prints an article that can only help fire up the yanks. At which point did the editor think.

1, Can we come out of this looking good.
2, will Danny Willet want to talk to us in the future.
3, will this help the European cause.
4, Do we give a toss.

never bought the mag before and cannot see I ever will. Trying to work out who is the biggest idiot, Danny's bro or the editor. At the very least I would expect the magazines owners to drag in the editor and ask him some serious questions re what goes into future editions as a " gutter standard" has been set. Would also expect Danny to come in for special "monty Treatment" now.


----------



## Wildrover (Sep 29, 2016)

Just read the "article" in question and whilst I believe it is written with tongue firmly in cheek, it is very poor timing and very very poorly phrased. As someone else points out, we all know the fans he is referring to, the "get in the hole/mashed potato" crowd, but to call them the names he does on the eve of the Ryder Cup when you're brother is playing in it is at best naÃ¯ve, at worst crass beyond compare. He needs to get himself in front of a camera, apologise and eat humble pie asap. The only one coming out of this looking like a "classless *******" is Pete Willett.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 29, 2016)

I thought the article was quite amusing despite the crude, vociferous staging. Expect incendiary crowd now, though


----------



## Robertoe (Sep 29, 2016)

I think Willett's bro has given the US and the fans all the motivation they needed! I can't imagine what goes on in somebody's head to do it other than a desperate claim for their own fame.

Not quite as incendiary, but there's an interesting statsy article challenging why the US are favourites for this one. Makes for some interesting reading: http://www.thestatszone.com/articles/should-usa-really-be-favourites-for-2016-ryder-cup


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2016)

Im going for a European win and a comfortable one also.

USA under too much pressure from media,fans etc to finally win.

Sometimes having a home advantage with all the pressure has an adverse effect.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 29, 2016)

Tongue in cheek or not, you can't just slag a whole nation off then put a smiley after it and expect things to be ok.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 29, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Im going for a European win and a comfortable one also.

USA under too much pressure from media,fans etc to finally win.

Sometimes having a home advantage with all the pressure has an adverse effect.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see it Tony. The USA are overdue a win and I think it will come this week. Hope I'm wrong though


----------



## freddielong (Sep 29, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Tongue in cheek or not, you can't just slag a whole nation off then put a smiley after it and expect things to be ok.
		
Click to expand...

Its ok he isn't in a position where he can influence the younger genera.............


----------



## turkish (Sep 29, 2016)

Anybody know what the tee times (Uk) will be yet? Wondering if it will be feet up Friday in work tomorrow


----------



## Region3 (Sep 29, 2016)

turkish said:



			Anybody know what the tee times (Uk) will be yet? Wondering if it will be feet up Friday in work tomorrow 

Click to expand...

*All times Central time zone, so add 6 hours.*

_FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 30

Morning Matches (Foursome)

7:35, 7:50, 8:05, 8:20

Afternoon Matches (Four-Ball)

12:30, 12:45, 1:00, 1:15
Play concludes at approximately 6:30 p.m.

SATURDAY, OCTOBER 1

Morning Matches (Foursome)

7:35, 7:50, 8:05, 8:20

Afternoon Matches (Four-Ball)

12:30, 12:45, 1:00, 1:15
Play concludes at approximately 6:30 p.m.

SUNDAY, OCTOBER 2, 2016

Singles Matches

Begin at 11:04 a.m. â€“ 1:05 p.m. (11 minute intervals)

Play concludes at approximately 4:55 p.m._


----------



## turkish (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 29, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Tongue in cheek or not, you can't just slag a whole nation off then put a smiley after it and expect things to be ok.
		
Click to expand...

It's called humour.
The last few sentences went over the top but I thought it was quite funny. I fully trust SSN to make a massive story out of it like they do best.
Some fella called Bill from Golf Monthly was on Radio 5 this morning but I was in a bad reception area so missed some of it, he didn't seem impressed


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I can't see it Tony. The USA are overdue a win and I think it will come this week. Hope I'm wrong though 

Click to expand...

Yes I believe you will be wrong.

Looking at the USA team it seems to me there weakest for a while,only time will tell.


----------



## Sportlad (Sep 29, 2016)

Robertoe said:



			I think Willett's bro has given the US and the fans all the motivation they needed! I can't imagine what goes on in somebody's head to do it other than a desperate claim for their own fame.

Not quite as incendiary, but there's an interesting statsy article challenging why the US are favourites for this one. Makes for some interesting reading: http://www.thestatszone.com/articles/should-usa-really-be-favourites-for-2016-ryder-cup

Click to expand...

Nice link. I do think the media are getting a little carried away with the US team. It's definitely going to the wire based on this analyses.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 29, 2016)

Robertoe said:



*I think Willett's bro has given the US and the fans all the motivation they needed!* I can't imagine what goes on in somebody's head to do it other than a desperate claim for their own fame.

Not quite as incendiary, but there's an interesting statsy article challenging why the US are favourites for this one. Makes for some interesting reading: http://www.thestatszone.com/articles/should-usa-really-be-favourites-for-2016-ryder-cup

Click to expand...

I'm calling BS on the oft used quote of 'They will pin it to the notice board' cliche'. It's not as if the US team or crowd were sitting there taking this all very casually. and then all of a sudden some brother of one of the players says something silly. So they suddenly go '_oh well. Now someone we have never heard of had said something we are going to get extra motivated_'.  I suspect it will make absolutely sod all difference to the players, it's just that we are in the silly season before the thing kicks off so the media are desperately looking for someone to say something so they can fill up a few minutes in the news reports.


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 29, 2016)

2012 Europe WIN - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCO2j37YVGY 
2014 Europe WIN - www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFgYcvR1mBc 

Watch with pride, a smile, perhaps even a little tear when they start chanting Seve's name, and lets get excited about this weekend! 

*COME ON EUROPE!*:whoo:

*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2016)

I've just got a month of Sky Sports on my NowTV box for the cost of Â£10.99 which is usually only for a week, my voucher code was MONTH1099, I'm not sure if it was unique, I doubt it so fill yer boots :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2016)

Anyone see the Yank win the $100.00 off Justin Rose, Rose and Stenson had missed the putt 6 times and he heckled them claiming he could do it, they called him onto the green and bet him $100.00 he couldn't do it, he did, straight in, crowd went daft, great fun and will help the European team with the crowd.


----------



## IainP (Sep 29, 2016)

Was just about to post similar 

http://www.rydercup.com/news-media/europe/us-fan-called-out-and-holes-out-0


----------



## paddyc (Sep 29, 2016)

Just watched it. Absolutely superb. I thought it was going to be a big 40 footer big breaker, but it was a straight 12 feet. A bit worrying 4 of our guys had 6 runs at it and couldnt hole it. Then some yank plucked from the crowd steps up and nonchalently rolls it in.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 29, 2016)

Poor old Jacklin and Jack being wheeled out for that load of tosh; cringeworthy!! Lovely little tribute to the King though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2016)

Is Keith Pelley on something ?! 

It's like golf's version of Chris Evans !!


----------



## 3565 (Sep 29, 2016)

Someone drag that Pelley p**t off


----------



## PieMan (Sep 29, 2016)

Think Pelley has actually breathed some life into the ceremony - pile of poo up until then!


----------



## mat100p (Sep 29, 2016)

Great speech from Clarke 1up


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 29, 2016)

looks like the stage isnt wide enough .poor old Chris Wood is stuck behind the edge of it.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 29, 2016)

Have to say all the WAGS are looking hot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2016)

Has Woods spotted a wife he likes ? That's a lot of sweat he is covered in


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2016)

I guess the Americans are used to their anthem being murdered.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Sep 29, 2016)

Europe already 2-0 up

Shocking suit and hair display from team USA


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2016)

Clarke also introduced the 2006 ryder cup team.oops.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2016)

Who allowed one of the American team to bring a brunette? It ruins the line up. Surely she could have been asked to use a bit of hair dye, I  the spirit of the team.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 29, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			Europe already 2-0 up

Shocking suit and hair display from team USA
		
Click to expand...

Tiger's sunglasses are terrible.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2016)

Jimmy walker was also off stage, along with Chris Woods. It's not hard. 12 guys in each team. Build a stage wide enough for 24 chairs. You've only got two years to plan it, and it's always 24 players. Inept doesn't sum it up.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2016)

Wilson said:



			Tiger's sunglasses are terrible.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, he's wearing Nike. Got to keep the sponsors happy. Well, your own sponsors.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2016)

Rose/Stenson vs Spieth/Reed
McIlroy/Sullivan vs Mickleson/Fowler
Garcia/Kaymer vs Walker/Z Johnson
Pieters/Westwood vs D Johnson/Kuchar


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rose/Stenson vs Spieth/Reed
McIlroy/Sullivan vs Mickleson/Fowler
Garcia/Kaymer vs Walker/Z Johnson
Pieters/Westwood vs D Johnson/Kuchar
		
Click to expand...

Fancy Europe to win the first 3 matches :whoo:


----------



## Odvan (Sep 29, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Fancy Europe to win the first 3 matches :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I really don't hold out much hope for the last!


----------



## JCW (Sep 29, 2016)

Europe will win 15 -- 13 , be tough , hope the fans behave ........................EYG


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Fancy Europe to win the first 3 matches :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Full house for me, #SpankTheYanks &#128540;&#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Poor old Jacklin and Jack being wheeled out for that load of tosh; cringeworthy!! Lovely little tribute to the King though.
		
Click to expand...

Just watching the ceremony now, it's so scripted and unnatural &#128563;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 30, 2016)

See Team Europe have nailed the "Men in Black" look 

So the Americans must be aliens in disguise  QED


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

I fancy Europe in matches 1&3.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2016)

Fancy Europe in the first match but not so confident about the others. At best we'll finish the session 2.5-1.5 down.


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2016)

I just watched about 4hrs of all the past & present Ryder Cups on Sky and the more I was watching all the build up to this present moment, the more I think we are far stronger than some of the naysayers will have us believe, we will win the Ryder Cup convincingly, and as always, it will be great to win it in their own backyard and a fantastic experience and achievement with all the young up and coming  stars we have in the team. 

Come on Europe &#128077;


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 30, 2016)

2.5 - 1.5 to Europe base on those matches. Let's do this.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			I just watched about 4hrs of all the past & present Ryder Cups on Sky and the more I was watching all the build up to this present moment, the more I think we are far stronger than some of the naysayers will have us believe, we will win the Ryder Cup convincingly, and as always, it will be great to win it in their own backyard and a fantastic experience and achievement with all the young up and coming  stars we have in the team. 

Come on Europe &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Hope you're right Fish.
Can't beat spanking the yanks on US soil.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 30, 2016)

I hope the crowds behave


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2016)

bobmac said:



			I hope the crowds behave
		
Click to expand...

I think Darren will have briefed the team, don't think it will be an issue, although you always the chance of 1 person crossing the line.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 30, 2016)

Just seen a clip where one of the Ryder cup team pulls out a spectator from the crowd. Spectator says he can make the putt. It's about a 12 footer. One of the players drops $100 bill at the side of the ball. No pressure then. He only goes and sinks the putt. Crowd erupted. Quality quality viewing.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 30, 2016)

bobmac said:



			I hope the crowds behave
		
Click to expand...

Me too, but if they don't they'll have proven Peter Willett right!


----------



## freddielong (Sep 30, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Me too, but if they don't they'll have proven Peter Willett right!
		
Click to expand...

I see what you did there, that works well on 8 year olds so may just work on am.............


----------



## JamesR (Sep 30, 2016)

freddielong said:



			I see what you did there, that works well on 8 year olds so may just work on am.............
		
Click to expand...

Well hopefully they'll read this thread and take a long hard look at themselves and behave accordingly


----------



## Curls (Sep 30, 2016)

I reckon Europe win the first 3 matches and lose the last one. Kuch and DJ is a good combo in fairness and as much as I like Westwood/Pieters I fear they may get run down. 

Stenson Rose will have a tight game with a bulling Reed but out of form Speith

Rory and Sully will mow down Phil and Rickie, much as I like those two yanks I can see Rory-Sully being the Stenson-Rose of this tournament. 

Garcia Kaymer is an odd pairing, but Zach J hasn't played well in months and Walker is to my mind a total punk who managed to tun up for a PGA and win his only major.

Game on.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 30, 2016)

first match all square, EU win the next two, and lose the last one. 40/1. Now, what to spend my 200 quid on when it comes in?


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 30, 2016)

Rooter said:



			first match all square, EU win the next two, and lose the last one. 40/1. Now, what to spend my 200 quid on when it comes in?
		
Click to expand...

or spend the afternoon moaning about another one of your Accas missing out again on twitter! ZZZZZZ


----------



## PieMan (Sep 30, 2016)

The yanks can't play foursomes so Europe will win 3, possibly all 4. US rally in the four balls and take that 2.5 / 1.5. Pretty much same again tomorrow and then game on in the singles.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 30, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			or spend the afternoon moaning about another one of your Accas missing out again on twitter! ZZZZZZ
		
Click to expand...

mate, i have had two monsters miss out by one result this week! Did land a 80/1 this week too though. I just like to moan about the losers!! You love my tweets!


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 30, 2016)

Rooter said:



			mate, i have had two monsters miss out by one result this week! Did land a 80/1 this week too though. I just like to moan about the losers!! You love my tweets! 

Click to expand...


obviously i enjoy them


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Well hopefully they'll read this thread and take a long hard look at themselves and behave accordingly
		
Click to expand...

Blokes, biggest event in golf, USA desperate to win and copious amounts of alcohol.........good luck with them behaving themselves, absolutely no chance and that's regardless of any magazine articles.


----------



## Curls (Sep 30, 2016)

Just realised, should I change my Avatar for the next few days?! It was unreal meeting Paddy Reed days after the last Ryder Cup and his willingness to relive the "shhhhh" was great, but I'm going to have to change it. Luckily I have just the thing, courtesy of GM!

Patrick out





Big Lee in!






Go Europe :whoo:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2016)

Cant see anything but a superb easy Europe victory.

Stenson and Rose will be unbeaten.

Enjoy the golf its truly a great event and if you want to enjoy it as much as you can stay off this thread because the haters will hate and dig at everything and everyone involved because its what they do on a daily basis.


----------



## Curls (Sep 30, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Cant see anything but a superb easy Europe victory.

Stenson and Rose will be unbeaten.

Enjoy the golf its truly a great event and if you want to enjoy it as much as you can stay off this thread because the haters will hate and dig at everything and everyone involved because its what they do on a daily basis.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so excited every time I think of it a little pee comes out


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Got a sneaky feeling Pieters is going to steal the show.


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 30, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Cant see anything but a superb easy Europe victory.

Stenson and Rose will be unbeaten.

Enjoy the golf its truly a great event and if you want to enjoy it as much as you can stay off this thread because the haters will hate and dig at everything and everyone involved because its what they do on a daily basis.
		
Click to expand...

Saw Ickle Michael Owen tweet yesterday that it's such an overhyped sports competition!! 

I like our partnership's today, some great pairings. 

I'd love us to win if only to see Mickleson's sad face.


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've just got a month of Sky Sports on my NowTV box for the cost of Â£10.99 which is usually only for a week, my voucher code was MONTH1099, I'm not sure if it was unique, I doubt it so fill yer boots :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, done this thanks. Bit of faff, needed a call, an online chat, and not to use Chrome browser - but it did work.  :thup:

Away this weekend but taking the Roku with me and hoping that works out fine.


----------



## shivas irons (Sep 30, 2016)

Great watching the captain matches yesterday,why no seniors Ryder Cup?
Feel for Danny Willet after his brothers comments,very miss timed...


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 30, 2016)

I finish work as the first group tee off. Will head to the golf club for the morning rounds before heading home for wine and takeaway


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



*Saw Ickle Michael Owen tweet yesterday that it's such an overhyped sports competit*ion!! 

I like our partnership's today, some great pairings. 

I'd love us to win if only to see Mickleson's sad face.
		
Click to expand...

As opposed to The Premier League and (Mostly not actually) Champions League which he gains employment from, which is the model of quiet understatement.


----------



## freddielong (Sep 30, 2016)

I am not a fan of putting Rory out with Sullivan in the foursomes, for me that feels like a risk if Sullivan freezes you are loosing your biggest most in form weapon.


----------



## Curls (Sep 30, 2016)

freddielong said:



			I am not a fan of putting Rory out with Sullivan in the foursomes, for me that feels like a risk if Sullivan freezes you are loosing your biggest most in form weapon.
		
Click to expand...

I feel the opposite, I think Sully could be our Reed this time round, pumped and passionate, the next Postman! 

I reckon he's a deadly matchplayer. Cant wait to find out!!!


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 30, 2016)

freddielong said:



			I am not a fan of putting Rory out with Sullivan in the foursomes, for me that feels like a risk if Sullivan freezes you are loosing your biggest most in form weapon.
		
Click to expand...

Rory and Sullivan seem to get on very well, I think even if the pressure gets to him a but in the first couple of holes Rory will be able to pull him out of it.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2016)

Right guys let battle commence. Common Europe


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

Can I lodge the 1st official complaint about the advert breaks interrupting the flow??  Did we see the USA team get to the first tee?

I'd argue the fuss about televising The Open was much to do about nothing as it is mostly a very dull tournament with little for the non-golf fan. However if you put The Ryder Cup live on terrestrial TV then that would get people interested in the game.


----------



## LCW (Sep 30, 2016)

Think thats really really good captaincy letting Sulli hit that tee shot instead of Rory. Would have been easy to let Rors just spank one first.  

Sulli will have grown about 10 inches from swatting it right up the fairway with the nerves !

Great start to proceedings


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

freddielong said:



			I am not a fan of putting Rory out with Sullivan in the foursomes, for me that feels like a risk* if Sullivan freezes* you are loosing your biggest most in form weapon.
		
Click to expand...

He seemed to cope with the tee shot in the 1st OK to me.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

LCW said:



*Think thats really really good captaincy letting Sulli hit that tee shot instead of Rory.* *Would have been easy to let Rors just spank one first. * 

Sulli will have grown about 10 inches from swatting it right up the fairway with the nerves !

Great start to proceedings
		
Click to expand...

I think they work out who is the best person to tee off on the odd and even holes at that course. So the analysis (and DC is a stats nut) would have shown that Rory will do best teeing off on the even holes and Sullivan the odds.  And the first tee just happened to be an odd number.


----------



## Curls (Sep 30, 2016)

First blood USA.

The atmosphere is incredible


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Can I lodge the 1st official complaint about the advert breaks interrupting the flow??  Did we see the USA team get to the first tee?

I'd argue the fuss about televising The Open was much to do about nothing as it is mostly a very dull tournament with little for the non-golf fan. However if you put The Ryder Cup live on terrestrial TV then that would get people interested in the game.
		
Click to expand...

Put this on terrestrial TV in the spring and you'll get a lot of people trying the game over the summer.  Can't help thinking golf is missing a big trick here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2016)

Only three groups on the course so how are we missing seeing shots ? And then they focus on the players face instead of showing where the ball lands ! Poor coverage at the moment


----------



## Curls (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only three groups on the course so how are we missing seeing shots ? And then they focus on the players face instead of showing where the ball lands ! Poor coverage at the moment
		
Click to expand...

It's better than watching it on BBC.

Can we confirm that there will be people unhappy with the coverage and move on? Else this thread will become unreadable. All responsible adults please respond by not responding.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Sep 30, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Put this on terrestrial TV in the spring and you'll get a lot of people trying the game over the summer.  Can't help thinking golf is missing a big trick here.
		
Click to expand...


Pretty obvious isn't it

Team sport, instant atmosphere, this is what grabs people


----------



## Robobum (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only three groups on the course so how are we missing seeing shots ? And then they focus on the players face instead of showing where the ball lands ! Poor coverage at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you just bore off?

Bleat bleat bleat.

Beers - check
Snacks - check
Come on Europe


----------



## Curls (Sep 30, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			Pretty obvious isn't it

Team sport, instant atmosphere, this is what grabs people
		
Click to expand...

It's what got me back into the game after 15 years hiatus, watching GMac rifle an iron into 16 at Celtic Manor and holing the putt, that was the moment I dusted off the old clubs and went to the range. Good point Hacker, I guess it's cos the 4 majors have been and gone and the strongest teams have been assembled, put it on in the spring and everyone's cold. At least that was true when the season was more seasonal.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Why don't you just bore off?

Bleat bleat bleat.

Beers - check
Snacks - check
Come on Europe
		
Click to expand...

You have the ability to ignore my posts - give it a try 

If that's too hard for you 

Take your own advice and "bore off"


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 30, 2016)

Zak Johnson and Lemmy playing rubbish, there for the taking...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Put this on terrestrial TV in the spring and you'll get a lot of people trying the game over the summer.  Can't help thinking golf is missing a big trick here.
		
Click to expand...

A good deal amount of players play a restricted amount over the winter to give themselves a break , plus a lot of courses aren't at tip top shape , weather issues in spring 

Idea is sound in theory but can't see it being practical


----------



## Robobum (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You have the ability to ignore my posts - give it a try 

If that's too hard for you 

Take your own advice and "bore off" 

Click to expand...

It's an "official " thread. Nothing can be ignored.

Jog on


----------



## bobmac (Sep 30, 2016)

Are we all on the same side?


----------



## LCW (Sep 30, 2016)

Not the best start for our boys seems like a little bit of nerves but still a shed loads of golf to play yet.  Pieters looked petrified on the tee, hopefully Lee can get his head in the game.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 30, 2016)

Classic pitch from spieth there. awful


----------



## LCW (Sep 30, 2016)

Might just be me but he (Speith) comes across as a poor ball striker (compared to his peers), always sounds like a slap compared to Reed who seems to flush his shots.  Putting is oo: though

Reed is picking up where he left on at Gleneagles, class golf.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 30, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Are we all on the same side?
		
Click to expand...


No Bob. It's USA vs Europe, they are two different teams


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Classic pitch from spieth there. awful
		
Click to expand...

A number of poor shots being thrown in amd missed chances with the putter 

Losing to pars isn't good


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm thinking about signing up for the Lee Westwood school of putting next year, can anyone recommend it ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I'm thinking about signing up for the Lee Westwood school of putting next year, can anyone recommend it ?
		
Click to expand...

How good would he have been if his putting was even average......


----------



## hovis (Sep 30, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I'm thinking about signing up for the Lee Westwood school of putting next year, can anyone recommend it ?
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl


----------



## mat100p (Sep 30, 2016)

Bit of a clash in team colours. Think they could have arranged different colours hard to tell teams apart. 
Considering all the meticulous preparation no stone left un turned the captain's do. Lol.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 30, 2016)

Westy doing a great job so far of easing his rookie partner into the competition! Probably a case of "you cannot play worse than me so you'll be fine"!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2016)

They have certainly made the course as long as possible - 600 plus yard par 5's , long par threes , thought they would put the 5's within teasing range going for it in 2 ?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2016)

Is it me or is there some pretty average golf being played at the moment...?


----------



## One Planer (Sep 30, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Is it me or is there some pretty average golf being played at the moment...?
		
Click to expand...

Nerves?


----------



## Robobum (Sep 30, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Is it me or is there some pretty average golf being played at the moment...?
		
Click to expand...

Pressure


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			How good would he have been if his putting was even average......
		
Click to expand...

Westwoods putting is nowhere near as bad as what people always make out. Last year (he wasnt a registered PGA Tour member this year) he ranked 4th! yes 4th in strokes gained putting! Above Jason Day & Jordan Spieth


----------



## Leereed (Sep 30, 2016)

Good to see Phil as straight as ever.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 30, 2016)

Big chance missed by Reid there, I can't help thinking if they go 3 up its 1 - 0 USA.

What was that shout on Philly Micks tee shot? Something about Biscuits & Gravy?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Leereed said:



			Good to see Phil as straight as ever.
		
Click to expand...

 A Wild Phil hiccup OOB.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

How does the ball thing work then? There's so much fuss made about players having to play a specific ball as they know its characteristics. But I imagine some of them are not playing their preferred ball. It's as if the difference in premium balls is just marketing guff and in fact they all behave virtually the same way.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 30, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			How does the ball thing work then? There's so much fuss made about players having to play a specific ball as they know its characteristics. But I imagine some of them are not playing their preferred ball. It's as if the difference in premium balls is just marketing guff and in fact they all behave virtually the same way.

Click to expand...

Its definitely a consideration for pairings, but i'm sure they would practice with the ball all week etc.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Westwoods putting is nowhere near as bad as what people always make out. Last year (he wasnt a registered PGA Tour member this year) he ranked 4th! yes 4th in strokes gained putting! Above Jason Day & Jordan Spieth
		
Click to expand...

Is there's a stat for making putts when the chips are down in the big events. Ryder cup aside I'd wager he's not near the top 4 throughout his career. 

All stats can can be manipulated thiugh. As someone as good tee to green I expect his total strokes are probably less than many others as he leaves lots of short one.


----------



## hovis (Sep 30, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			What was that shout on Philly Micks tee shot? Something about Biscuits & Gravy?
		
Click to expand...

Just the typical brain dead American supporters. . What a tool!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Is it me or is there some pretty average golf being played at the moment...?
		
Click to expand...

Well, it's still better than my average golf.

Apart from Mickelson OB tee shot.  I can do that.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Is there's a stat for making putts when the chips are down in the big events. Ryder cup aside I'd wager he's not near the top 4 throughout his career. 

All stats can can be manipulated thiugh. As someone as good tee to green I expect his total strokes are probably less than many others as he leaves lots of short one.
		
Click to expand...

Strokes gained is as close as it gets for a perfect putting stat.

Peoples perceptions in the past were that he was a poor putter, in reality it was purely because he had such a good approach game he left himself a lot of makeable putts - and you would see him not make them on TV.

Nowadays he's nowhere near as good tee-to-green as you'd think.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			How does the ball thing work then? There's so much fuss made about players having to play a specific ball as they know its characteristics. But I imagine some of them are not playing their preferred ball. It's as if the difference in premium balls is just marketing guff and in fact they all behave virtually the same way.

Click to expand...

There pictures on golf wrx showing Rory practicing with Titleist balls yesterday. Suppose some balls will be similar and wont be much of a change, but the likes of Rory has played with Titleist before so maybe its just a case of feeling how it rolls for putts and chips again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2016)

Good to see fractions of the US crowd are helping prove Willetts brother right - what trash are they shouting ?! Surely they must be embarrassed by it

Add in shades of 99 with the cheering of poor shots creeping in early the atmosphere could get a bit toxic


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Well, it's still better than my average golf.

Apart from Mickelson OB tee shot.  I can do that.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I can do it too..&#128534;


----------



## hovis (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good to see fractions of the US crowd are helping prove Willetts brother right - what trash are they shouting ?! Surely they must be embarrassed by it

Add in shades of 99 with the cheering of poor shots creeping in early the atmosphere could get a bit toxic
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it.  Utterly  disgraceful


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good to see fractions of the US crowd are helping prove Willetts brother right - what trash are they shouting ?! Surely they must be embarrassed by it

Add in shades of 99 with the cheering of poor shots creeping in early the atmosphere could get a bit toxic
		
Click to expand...

I think it could get interesting later on when the Sun breaks through and the beer starts flowing...


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Strokes gained is as close as it gets for a perfect putting stat.

Peoples perceptions in the past were that he was a poor putter, in reality it was purely because he had such a good approach game he left himself a lot of makeable putts - and you would see him not make them on TV.

Nowadays he's nowhere near as good tee-to-green as you'd think.
		
Click to expand...

With his current rankings and the amount of times he's been a wild card. I think it's fair to say he's never been as good as we've sometimes believed. 

Re the putting. You've got a bet on the line and you can pick your golfer to finish the last 4ft putt. Can you only need 3 players you'd have ahead of him....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good to see fractions of the US crowd are helping prove Willetts brother right - what trash are they shouting ?! Surely they must be embarrassed by it

Add in shades of 99 with the cheering of poor shots creeping in early the atmosphere could get a bit toxic
		
Click to expand...

No different to any Ryder Cup held over there, only way to shut them up is to get more blue on the scoreboard.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm surprised there hasnt been any use of pro-tracer so far? anyone know why?

We really arent playing very well are we. the matches we are winning are due to american mistakes


----------



## hovis (Sep 30, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I'm surprised there hasnt been any use of pro-tracer so far? anyone know why?

We really arent playing very well are we. the matches we are winning are due to american mistakes
		
Click to expand...

There has been a few hole it was used on. . Stensons fairway shot on the second was one


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2016)

So the crowd booing when players are given gimmies , now they start shouting - make them putt it and players are being asked to putt from under a foot ?! Yep it's going to get nasty with the crowd as the beer flows


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 30, 2016)

I think it was McDowell on Twitter saying that if the two players use different balls they swap between holes and drive with your partners ball choice so that they are hitting the second into the green with their favoured ball.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So the crowd booing when players are given gimmies , now they start shouting - make them putt it and players are being asked to putt from under a foot ?! Yep it's going to get nasty with the crowd as the beer flows
		
Click to expand...

I cant believe they made him putt that. 

Westwood having a mare!


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 30, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think it was McDowell on Twitter saying that if the two players use different balls they swap between holes and drive with your partners ball choice so that they are hitting the second into the green with their favoured ball.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure thats allowed because the balls have to be the same compression dont they?


----------



## hovis (Sep 30, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Westwood having a mare!
		
Click to expand...

Fancy that!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 30, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Not sure thats allowed because the balls have to be the same compression dont they?
		
Click to expand...

No idea but I guess it must be allowed. Just what was on Twitter earlier and I assume he'd know the rules.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 30, 2016)

Also said that in the event of hitting it into a hazard and having to drop they could change the ball then as well. That one didn't sound right to me so don't know if that is a foursomes only rule.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 30, 2016)

Had to laugh at the Guy dressed as Abraham Lincoln


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Sep 30, 2016)

Impressed with the start Team USA have made. Love the Mickelson/Fowler combo. Pieters/Westwood not a good combo at all. Have to think Westwood's playing days are behind him now.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 30, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I cant believe they made him putt that. 

Westwood having a mare!
		
Click to expand...

There's a surprise. What has he done recently to warrant a place in the team?


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Not sure thats allowed because the balls have to be the same compression dont they?
		
Click to expand...

Think the ball used on a hole has to be the same compression throughout but you could swap from hole to hole. So Rose will tee off with Stenson's ball so Stenson can hit the iron in with his ideal ball and vice versa.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 30, 2016)

Have the rules changed regarding balls then? Always used to be that you had to play with the same make/model throughout the match.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2016)

That's on Tour - maybe they have their own variation of ball rules...


----------



## Spuddy (Sep 30, 2016)

From what I gather the rules at the RC changed in 2006 meaning that the balls can be changed from hole to hole but you must finish a hole with the same type you started with.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 30, 2016)

Imurg said:



			That's on Tour - maybe they have their own variation of ball rules...
		
Click to expand...

http://www.barryrhodes.com/2014/09/whose-ball-is-used-in-ryder-cup.html


Same ball rule doesn't apply to the Ryder Cup it seems.

You can also change the ball if another is lost or unplayable.


----------



## Curls (Sep 30, 2016)

And Sully is PUMPED UP!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 30, 2016)

A turning point for Rose n Stenson? That's A Shocking miss by Reed!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 30, 2016)

Still very early, lots of flapping going on.


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Sep 30, 2016)

How is the coverage on Sky Sports? Golf Channel seem to have raised their game here. One thing I like about 50% of the commercials are what they call: "Played Through". Commercial on half the screen, continued coverage on the other half!


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

Well putted Rory!


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

Good putt by Pieters too...


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			A turning point for Rose n Stenson? That's A Shocking miss by Reed!
		
Click to expand...

I did that! Couldn't bear to see him hole another one so pressed the remote so the sky banner covered the bottom half of the screen. Now I've got to do that everytime to make the USA miss  :smirk:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Westwood should be there as a vice captain only.


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

I'd take 2-2 at the end of this session.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 30, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Westwood should be there as a vice captain only.
		
Click to expand...

No no no.

We were told repeatedly his *experience* would be invaluable over some one in *form*


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2016)

One Planer said:



			No no no.

We were told repeatedly his *experience* would be invaluable over some one in *form* 

Click to expand...

He hasn't even completed his first round yet the knives are out already


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

One Planer said:



			No no no.

We were told repeatedly his *experience* would be invaluable over some one in *form* 

Click to expand...

No comment &#128547;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He hasn't even completed his first round yet the knives are out already 

Click to expand...

Hardly knives out Phil,but I was saying it as soon as he got the pick. 
I was hoping he'd prove me wrong.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He hasn't even completed his first round yet the knives are out already 

Click to expand...

Probably one Ryder Cup too far.  Lee has been an excellent servant to the Ryder Cup but maybe in this event Darren's heart ruled his head. 
It would be a shame if people memories of Lee Westwood were if (and I mean if) he performs poorly in this event and forget all the good stuff he's done.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			Probably one Ryder Cup too far.  Lee has been an excellent servant to the Ryder Cup but maybe in this event Darren's heart ruled his head. 
It would be a shame if people memories of Lee Westwood were if (and I mean if) he performs poorly in this event and forget all the good stuff he's done.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf I like Westwood & will regard him as a quality Ryder cup player regardless of how he plays this week.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			Probably one Ryder Cup too far.  Lee has been an excellent servant to the Ryder Cup but maybe in this event Darren's heart ruled his head. 
It would be a shame if people memories of Lee Westwood were if (and I mean if) he performs poorly in this event and forget all the good stuff he's done.
		
Click to expand...

Right now a few players are playing poorly - Garcia and Rose having a poor start as well. I wonder how much the possible last minute change in partner has affected things but the comp has a long way to go yet and so far the only player to be getting stick is Westwood with one comment talking about playing days over etc. Plenty of time in this comp yet


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now a few players are playing poorly - Garcia and Rose having a poor start as well. I wonder how much the possible last minute change in partner has affected things but the comp has a long way to go yet and so far the only player to be getting stick is Westwood with one comment talking about playing days over etc. Plenty of time in this comp yet
		
Click to expand...

Just opinions Phil,try not to let it bother you too much & take over your evening.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2016)

How bad is PM off the tee...?
Even I'm not that bad......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Plus Rose & Garcia aren't wild cards,so it's not even up for debate if they should be in the team or not &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Imurg said:



			How bad is PM off the tee...?
Even I'm not that bad......
		
Click to expand...

How can a player of his calibre be so bad at hitting driver?


----------



## delc (Sep 30, 2016)

Westwood and Pieters just beaten 5&4! Paul Casey would have been a better pick than both of them!


----------



## hovis (Sep 30, 2016)

This is one ass raping.  4-0 i recon


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 30, 2016)

Well, that's my scoreline prediction bust already. :rofl:


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Certainly looking like a gubbing so far.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

delc said:



			Westwood and Pieters just beaten! Paul Casey would have been a better pick than both of them!
		
Click to expand...

Don't think he was eligible,plus he's a bit of a knob.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2016)

All gone flat for Europe. Early days but captains picks having shockers.


----------



## 3565 (Sep 30, 2016)

White wash it is then 4-0


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 30, 2016)

That's wet. Gonna be 4 0 then.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 30, 2016)

Ouch, that's gonna hurt
Didn't envisage 4-0 down 

Still early days though


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

European team falling apart now... 4-0 well on the cards!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2016)

HID says Sullivan will put it in the water, "you know nothing about golf" says I


----------



## PieMan (Sep 30, 2016)

Give the cup back now - this match is done and dusted. Awful from our boys. Looks like I was wrong - the Yanks have learnt how to play foursomes.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Give the cup back now - this match is done and dusted. Awful from our boys. Looks like I was wrong - the Yanks have learnt how to play foursomes.
		
Click to expand...

Need a big result in the four balls, 3-1 to peg them back


----------



## One Planer (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He hasn't even completed his first round yet the knives are out already 

Click to expand...

He has now.

No knives, just an observation on such an *experienced* player not justifying his pick.


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2016)

It's not looking good, that's for sure.
You've all heard of 'The Miracle in Medinah', well how about 'The Miracle in Minnesota'.
It looks like we may need one!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Slime said:



			It's not looking good, that's for sure.
You've all heard of 'The Miracle in Medinah', well how about 'The Miracle in Minnesota'.
It looks like we may need one!
		
Click to expand...

I don't fancy us to nick many points in the singles either.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2016)

Poor captaincy so far from Clarke. Pieters and Sully should have been nowhere near the foursomes on day one.


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

Slime said:



			It's not looking good, that's for sure.
You've all heard of 'The Miracle in Medinah', well how about 'The Miracle in Minnesota'.
It looks like we may need one!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we'll get some Hazeltine Heroics


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

delc said:



			Westwood and Pieters just beaten 5&4! Paul Casey would have been a better pick than both of them!
		
Click to expand...

Yes he would but he made himself unavailable by not playing enough events on the European tour. This is because he was overlooked as a captains pick a few Ryder Cups ago by a certain vice captain at the time.  So he basically said sod you.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 30, 2016)

the_exile said:



			Maybe we'll get some Hazeltine Heroics
		
Click to expand...

I think we are, just not from our team.


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Poor captaincy so far from Clarke. Pieters and Sully should have been nowhere near the foursomes on day one.
		
Click to expand...

Who were the alternatives though? The four players sitting out this session are all rookies too.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2016)

How has Mickelson got a win when he hits his drives like that?!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

I think if a team containing arguably our star player can't beat a Mickleson team, who cant hit a fairway to save his life, then we are in trouble.


----------



## hovis (Sep 30, 2016)

Its actually shameful


----------



## delc (Sep 30, 2016)

4-0 down! Could Darren Clarke be the worst Ryder Cup captain since Faldo?


----------



## One Planer (Sep 30, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			How has Mickelson got a win when he hits his drives like that?!
		
Click to expand...

Answer. 

Rickie Fowlers back is killing him from carrying Mickleson.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh dear - my lucky Sky banner trick was a one hit wonder! I hate being pessimistic BUT can't see us recovering from this. Overall we played poorly and looked demoralised and beaten...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

delc said:



			4-0 down! Could Darren Clarke be the worst Ryder Cup captain since Faldo?
		
Click to expand...

Calm down Delc,hopefully we can get back into it.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 30, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Need a big result in the four balls, 3-1 to peg them back
		
Click to expand...

No chance FD. All four remaining rookies have to play this afternoon but just cannot see them doing anything that will stem the tide. And the crowd are up now and are only going to get louder and more abrasive/abusive in the fourballs. Can see another whitewash in the fourballs. Hope I'm very wrong, but I'm afraid I won't be.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

delc said:



			4-0 down! *Could Darren Clarke be the worst Ryder Cup captain since Faldo?*

Click to expand...

Not really, it is a bit of a myth that the captain make and breaks it, they do not hit one single shot. We have won a few times in the last couple of decades with very poor captains and the USA team have lost with very good ones.


----------



## delc (Sep 30, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Calm down Delc,hopefully we can get back into it.
		
Click to expand...

Yup! And a pig has just flown past our clubhouse window!


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh dear 4-0 and we are going to have to change something. Throw the rookies in. we need to win this afternoon 3-1 or we are seriously up against it. Once momentum builds its hard to stop.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

delc said:



			Yup! A pig has just flown past our clubhouse window!
		
Click to expand...

I didnt actually believe it when I wrote it TBH &#128547;


----------



## Hovisbap (Sep 30, 2016)

This is embarrassing


----------



## shivas irons (Sep 30, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Calm down Delc,hopefully we can get back into it.
		
Click to expand...

This....and i'm almost tempted to take the 7/1 the bookies are offering on a Europe win.


----------



## 3565 (Sep 30, 2016)

I'd be surprised if we see Westwood again before Sunday.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			This....and i'm almost tempted to take the 7/1 the bookies are offering on a Europe win.
		
Click to expand...

Worth a tenner if you think we've got a chance.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 30, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Oh dear 4-0 and we are going to have to change something. Throw the rookies in. we need to win this afternoon 3-1 or we are seriously up against it. Once momentum builds its hard to stop.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously up against it now you mean.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

I'd like to have seen Matt Fitz out in the afternoon session.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Seriously up against it now you mean.
		
Click to expand...

Im not panicking yet honest!!


----------



## Hosel Fade (Sep 30, 2016)

The scary thing is that the Americans only needed decent golf overall. Best were Dustin and Kuchar at -4


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 30, 2016)

And Chris Wood. Might as well. Fair shout to give Pieters another go though. Willet needs to stand up now.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 30, 2016)

This wouldn't have happened on the BBC


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Robobum said:



			This wouldn't have happened on the BBC
		
Click to expand...

It would have been worse on ITV though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Robobum said:



			This wouldn't have happened on the BBC
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;
God dam you Sky&#128545;


----------



## Curls (Sep 30, 2016)

I can't understand why Fitz and Wood aren't getting a go, very few this morning justified an afternoon slot


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2016)

Its easy to lay the blame on Clarke but once they step on that tee it is out of his hands.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Curls said:



			I can't understand why Fitz and Wood aren't getting a go, very few this morning justified an afternoon slot
		
Click to expand...

Clarke probably thinks if he drops the big guns now their confidence will be shot.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 30, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			It would have been worse on ITV though.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree. We'd only be 2-0 down to be concluded after the news


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2016)

delc said:



			4-0 down! Could Darren Clarke be the worst Ryder Cup captain since Faldo?
		
Click to expand...




Hosel Fade said:



			The scary thing is that the Americans only needed decent golf overall. Best were Dustin and Kuchar at -4
		
Click to expand...

Still DC's fault Del......?
All the pairings, with the probable exception of Westwood/Pieters, were capable of winning their matches if they'd played half decently.....
None of them did.....how is that DC's fault..?


----------



## shivas irons (Sep 30, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			The scary thing is that the Americans only needed decent golf overall. Best were Dustin and Kuchar at -4
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the USA played ok but Europe were dire,surely Europes game will improve,those guys just have to play their game!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2016)

Curls said:



			I can't understand why Fitz and Wood aren't getting a go, very few this morning justified an afternoon slot
		
Click to expand...

Probably just worried about how they'd cope with the pressure which is ramped up the further behind we get today.

No option but to sit Westwood this afternoon and I'm a bit surprised kaymer is out again.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Its easy to lay the blame on Clarke but once they step on that tee it is out of his hands.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,the parings he picked should have at least picked up 1.5pts.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Sep 30, 2016)

Curls said:



			I can't understand why Fitz and Wood aren't getting a go, very few this morning justified an afternoon slot
		
Click to expand...

Wood has been in some poor form, might also have arrived hitting it less than ideal.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Still DC's fault Del......?
All the pairings, with the probable exception of Westwood/Pieters, were capable of winning their matches if they'd played half decently.....
None of them did.....how is that DC's fault..?
		
Click to expand...

It's always the manager/Captains fault silly.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Sep 30, 2016)

Walker/Johnson & Mickelson/Fowler did not play well enough to get anything against decent opposition. Just not good enough on our end


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Probably just worried about how they'd cope with the pressure which is ramped up the further behind we get today.

No option but to sit Westwood this afternoon and I'm a bit surprised kaymer is out again.
		
Click to expand...

Should have given Kaymer and Garcia a rest and let Fitz and Wood loose. Get them on the fourballs if they do well great get them back in tomorrow. If they don't leave them out .Can t expect them to perform on Sunday not having played and we're 10-6 OR WORSE down


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Early days but still slightly devastated with morning results,
Huge afternoon coming up and would like at least 3 points. Come on Europe


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 30, 2016)

Hmmm, bit of a son in law that.
Plenty of time left, things can only get better ? oo:


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Very disappointing , the Yanks putted us off the course.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm going 3_1 Europe just think Johnson and Kucha will be too strong.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 30, 2016)

Quite happy to see the Yanks winning, they've lost so many times it's good for the RC and will make a better match next time. They are overdue since the Medinah collapse 4 years ago.
Early days but this time European Team doesn't have strength in depth, already been shown Clarke's buddy Westwood should have been left at home for Knox.


----------



## IanM (Sep 30, 2016)

No coming back from this.....surely?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 30, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Need a big result in the four balls, 3-1 to peg them back
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. Anything less than that and I fear it will game over by close of play tomorrow.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 30, 2016)

feel a bit heartless saying this but when Arnold Palmer past my first thought was of sadness but my second thought was AHHH the yanks will be well up for the ryder cup now


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

IanM said:



			No coming back from this.....surely?  

Click to expand...

Yes there is. And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2016)

Is it too late to draft in the ONLY captain who could save us?


Arsene Wenger!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Is it too late to draft in the ONLY captain who could save us?


Arsene Wenger!
		
Click to expand...

Can you finish 4th in the Ryder Cup?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Is it too late to draft in the ONLY captain who could save us?


Arsene Wenger!
		
Click to expand...

Don't set them off on here ffs &#128552;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Sod the golf,let's see some more of DJ's Mrs.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			feel a bit heartless saying this but when Arnold Palmer past my first thought was of sadness but my second thought was AHHH the yanks will be well up for the ryder cup now
		
Click to expand...

It makes a nice narrative that the yanks will do it for Arnie and the Europeans did it for Seve in the last one.  But I think in reality they do it for their own pride. With regards to the yanks, the fact they have been spanked lots of times in the last couple of decades will be much more of a factor than the fact that Arnie died.  I'm sure if he hadn't of died they would have been just as much 'up for it'.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 30, 2016)

To paraphrase someone else.

"Trust me, I have a real bad feeing about this." &#128533;

Really hope our lads can win tonight's session.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He hasn't even completed his first round yet the knives are out already 

Click to expand...

So what has he done to deserve to be in it? It's not even like you'd back him to make a putt under pressure.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 30, 2016)

Disappointing for Wood & Fitzpatrick. Hard to feel part of a team when you don't play. 

Yanks are looking ominous. Pin-Seeker, maybe the Europeans have also been spending too much time watching DJ's missus. Very off putting.

Westwood proved the point that picking someone for their experience is a total nonsense if they are not playing well. Pick form players, not experienced out of form players. England football teams of the 70's, 80's, 90's etc proved this time and time again. Will we never learn?

I'm watching the footie at 8, this is too stressful.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Disappointing for Wood & Fitzpatrick. Hard to feel part of a team when you don't play. 

Yanks are looking ominous. Pin-Seeker, maybe the Europeans have also been spending too much time watching DJ's missus. Very off putting.

I'm watching the footie at 8, this is too stressful.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised DJ can concentrate whilst Tiger is on the prowl. 

PLAYER!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 30, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Surprised DJ can concentrate whilst Tiger is on the prowl. 

PLAYER!!
		
Click to expand...

 
We need a European to whisper that into his ear


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

Got to feel sorry for Kooooch who will be hitting his second shot 80 yards behind everyone else in his match.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 30, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Got to feel sorry for Kooooch who will be hitting his second shot 80 yards behind everyone else in his match.
		
Click to expand...

When he picks up his second point of the day I'm sure it won't bother him too much!!!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 30, 2016)

Stenson and Rose doing a great job of showing why golf shouldn't be in the Olympics!!


----------



## One Planer (Sep 30, 2016)

Rafa showing why he should have been out this morning.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

Europe are 13 to 2 on Betfair if you fancy a flutter.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rafa looking solid.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

Oooh, they've found shot tracer. Well done Sky.  


And it's gone again.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2016)

DANNY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice bit of banter between Woods and Darren Clarke. 

Far to early to be getting all doom and gloom.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2016)

PieMan said:



			When he picks up his second point of the day I'm sure it won't bother him too much!!!
		
Click to expand...




PieMan said:



			Stenson and Rose doing a great job of showing why golf shouldn't be in the Olympics!! 

Click to expand...

Bit negative aren't we?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2016)

Lol Rory is such a midget in this fourball!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2016)

Need to forget the disappointment of this morning and we need a big session - at least 3-1. Can't see it happening and think Westwood is a big call and not convinced by it. He's probably a RC too far. McIlroy needs to step up this afternoon as well.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Danny boy sinks a long putt :whoo: the pipes are calling, willett continue


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Rafa showing why he should have been out this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly tho,did you look at this mornings pairings and think 'why isn't Rafa playing?'


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

This last match will be cracking. There will be so much 'who has the longest (drive)' testosterone flying about.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Need to forget the disappointment of this morning and we need a big session - at least 3-1. Can't see it happening and think Westwood is a big call and not convinced by it. He's probably a RC too far. McIlroy needs to step up this afternoon as well.
		
Click to expand...

Here he is Mr I'm not convinced


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Rory needs to keep mentioning the Fed Ex to DJ.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 30, 2016)

Darren needs to get out on a buggy and give all our boys a bag of caramels which they could unwrap noisily whenever the Yanks are addressing their balls.

it's our only hope I tells ya!


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Rory needs to keep mentioning the Fed Ex to DJ.
		
Click to expand...


"Beautiful course this Hazeltine. How much do you think it would cost to  buy? I've got $10m burning a hole in my pocket at the moment you  see..."


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Darren needs to get out on a buggy and give all our boys a bag of caramels which they could unwrap noisily whenever the Yanks are addressing their balls.

it's our only hope I tells ya!
		
Click to expand...


A ploy that works in the vets better than any other!


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			How has Mickelson got a win when he hits his drives like that?!
		
Click to expand...

Have you not seen his short game?



PieMan said:



			No chance FD. All four remaining rookies have to play this afternoon but *just cannot see them doing anything that will stem the tide*. And the crowd are up now and are only going to get louder and more abrasive/abusive in the fourballs. *Can see another whitewash in the fourballs.* Hope I'm very wrong, but I'm afraid I won't be.
		
Click to expand...

What's the bloody matter with you?
Europe win the next three sessions 3-1 and we're two up going into the singles!



maxfli65 said:



			Quite *happy to see the Yanks winning*, they've lost so many times it's good for the RC and will make a better match next time. They are overdue since the Medinah collapse 4 years ago.
Early days but this time European Team doesn't have strength in depth, already been shown Clarke's buddy Westwood should have been left at home for Knox.
		
Click to expand...

You, sir, should be hanged for treason! 
Support your own, not the opposition for Christ's sake.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2016)

the_exile said:



			"Beautiful course this Hazeltine. How much do you think it would cost to  buy? I've got $10m burning a hole in my pocket at the moment you  see..."
		
Click to expand...


Might get you the clubhouse mate or holes 1 and 2 or you can write me a cheque for a million if the burning is too unbearable


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 30, 2016)

My kind of course. No rough in sight! Not often a pro course is set up easier for pro's than for the members. (Don't think I want to play off their tees mind. I'll tee up a few yards forward)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 30, 2016)

Imurg said:



			How bad is PM off the tee...?
Even I'm not that bad......
		
Click to expand...

When there's no rough, there's no need to hit it straight


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Might get you the clubhouse mate or holes 1 and 2  or you can write me a cheque for a million if the burning is too  unbearable
		
Click to expand...


If he's as dumb as they imply on the Golf Weekly podccast I doubt DJ would be able to come up with a reply as  witty as that... Actually he might not work out that the $10m is a  reference to the FedEx making the gamesmanship somewhat redundent!


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2016)

I do like Koepka.Tremendous ball striker.Big future for him.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 30, 2016)

Come on europe!!!!


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2016)

paddyc said:



			I do like Koepka.Tremendous ball striker.Big future for him.
		
Click to expand...

I'll echo that completely.
And as for Speith ................................ how slow can you get?


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 30, 2016)

Rafa playing great. 
Iceman staying cool. 

Starting to turn this around a little...


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 30, 2016)

Pieters looking solid and cooler than half the veterans out there too. 

I believe!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 30, 2016)

They've mentioned earlier that players were on the clock this morning. What penalty would they face? Would any referee dare to enforce a penalty on Speith in a Ryder Cup in America?


----------



## mat100p (Sep 30, 2016)

All the discussion of pairings  from Clarke is in My opinion irrelevant  All 12 players are top class. It simply boils down to couple of shots here odd long putt there. Europe could win next 3 sessions 4-0 who knows. That is the excitement of rydÃ©r cup.


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

Great tee shot by Stenson!


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 30, 2016)

Stenson! I just little out a little scream.


----------



## mat100p (Sep 30, 2016)

Does anyone know which group tiger followed this morning and this afternoon. Just wondering if his presence could be off putting especially for a rookie.???


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 30, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They've mentioned earlier that players were on the clock this morning. What penalty would they face? Would any referee dare to enforce a penalty on Speith in a Ryder Cup in America?
		
Click to expand...

They said earlier they got told that they were on the clock, then there were two warnings given and in the event of a third warning it was loss of hole. Would be a brave referee that would implement that especially if a match was close but would like to see it done if necessary. I assume that each round is a separate entity and a warning in the foursomes doesn't carry over to the fourballs as partners could have changed. Does anyone know if that's right?


----------



## BrianM (Sep 30, 2016)

Europeans playing a lot better now.


----------



## Hendy (Sep 30, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Pieters looking solid and cooler than half the veterans out there too. 

I believe!
		
Click to expand...


For deffs doesn't look fazed by anything so far.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Hendy said:



			For deffs doesn't look fazed by anything so far.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly are,funny old game.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2016)

Daft question but do they always start with the foursomes then the fourballs in the Ryder Cup?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 30, 2016)

Is it wrong to admit I like the design of the American polo shirts? The way USA 16 is written vertically looks very smart, and compared to most US designs very subtle.


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Daft question but do they always start with the foursomes then the fourballs in the Ryder Cup?
		
Click to expand...

No - it is up to the home captain what they play first.


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

Pieters looking very good this afternoon.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 30, 2016)

Every time I hear the Neanderthal USA! USA! USA! Trumpish chant I actually imagine Charles Hawtry in a Carry On film and in his best camp manner going...

OOH I SAAAY! OOH I SAAAY! OOH I SAAAY!

I find that this helps me not to want to smash my TV in a rage.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

The Spaniard's smashing it!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 30, 2016)

Lots of criticism earlier about Westwood's putting but surprisingly quiet regarding Rose's putting. I haven't seen him hole a putt all day.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 30, 2016)

What's Pieters pre shot routine on the putting all about? Looks like a seagull dancing on the grass to get worms to come up.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 30, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Lots of criticism earlier about Westwood's putting but surprisingly quiet regarding Rose's putting. I haven't seen him hole a putt all day.
		
Click to expand...

True, but at least with Rose you can feel that he may get better and, unlike Westwood, he's been pretty solid tee to green.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Lots of criticism earlier about Westwood's putting but surprisingly quiet regarding Rose's putting. I haven't seen him hole a putt all day.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he did miss quite a few this morning to win holes.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Lots of criticism earlier about Westwood's putting but surprisingly quiet regarding Rose's putting. I haven't seen him hole a putt all day.
		
Click to expand...

Again Westwood was always going to be more scrutinized due to being a captains pick & not playing great golf before the tournament. 
Not sure it was just Westwoods putting being criticised. 

No anti Westwood From me,just shouldn't have got the pick imo.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Lots of criticism earlier about Westwood's putting but surprisingly quiet regarding Rose's putting. I haven't seen him hole a putt all day.
		
Click to expand...

Not holing anything but at least not yipping and missing short ones.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Some of the American spectators really are 1st class knobs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2016)

Rose was very poor this morning and not much better this afternoon - thins from 90 yards , poor chipping 

Kaymer was poor and still poor at the moment 

But there does seem to be only one target for the critics right now despite all four teams this morning getting a beating

Not sure why the focus is just on one person


Great response from the Europeans this afternoon - really big momentum swing 

Would be great if Willett could turn that match around


----------



## delc (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rose was very poor this morning and not much better this afternoon - thins from 90 yards , poor chipping 

Kaymer was poor and still poor at the moment 

But there does seem to be only one target for the critics right now despite all four teams this morning getting a beating

Not sure why the focus is just on one person
		
Click to expand...

Because he is a Captain's pick and a good mate of the Captain. There were several other possible picks who are in good form at the moment!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rose was very poor this morning and not much better this afternoon - thins from 90 yards , poor chipping 

Kaymer was poor and still poor at the moment 

But there does seem to be only one target for the critics right now despite all four teams this morning getting a beating

Not sure why the focus is just on one person
		
Click to expand...

Because he was the captains pick and a lot of people didn't think he should have got the pick. 
No Witch hunt towards Westwood Phil &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;

The other players you mention played their way into the team &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2016)

Willett still fighting but getting little support from Kaymer. Rose not playing great but I'd fancy him to make a putt over Westwood. At the moment though so far so good this afternoon. If we can finish 3-1 and 5-3 overall I think Clarke would take that in a heartbeat. We can't be that bad at foursomes again tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rose was very poor this morning and not much better this afternoon - thins from 90 yards , poor chipping 

Kaymer was poor and still poor at the moment 

But there does seem to be only one target for the critics right now despite all four teams this morning getting a beating

Not sure why the focus is just on one person


Great response from the Europeans this afternoon - really big momentum swing 

Would be great if Willett could turn that match around
		
Click to expand...


Because Westwood did not earn his place in the team but was a captain's pick.

According to yourself and others his experience would be a great help to the rookies but didn't exactly work out that way.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Because Westwood did not earn his place in the team but was a captain's pick.

According to yourself and others his experience would be a great help to the rookies but didn't exactly work out that way.
		
Click to expand...

Kaymer got a pick and was just as poor this morning and continuing this afternoon ? Nothing about him 

6 other players played to lose their match - nothing 

Westwoods career and Ryder Cup history earned the right for the captain to give him a pick just like previous captains have looked to players with previous expirence to help rookies through the Comp - he has done it just like players like Monty and Langer and Faldo and Seve have in the past - not every match goes the right way but what the Europeans did in the past is not all point fingers and start rounding on one player - especially someone who has been right smack bang in the middle of the greatest period of European Ryder Cup history 

Clarke picked him for reason and there is still plenty of time left in this comp for Westwood and indeed other players to do their bit to help retain the Ryder Cup 

I would hold of on the "I told you so's" just yet


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 30, 2016)

In matchplay obviously either player can go first on the green regardless of which player is closest to the hole. Is it the same on the fairway in that the closer of the pair can hit before their partner? And does the partner then go next as they are still furthest away? This would seem to give an unfair advantage in that one team could have two goes from the fairway to get one close and put the pressure on the other team.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kaymer got a pick and was just as poor this morning and continuing this afternoon ? Nothing about him 

6 other players played to lose their match - nothing 

Westwoods career and Ryder Cup history earned the right for the captain to give him a pick just like previous captains have looked to players with previous expirence to help rookies through the Comp - he has done it just like players like Monty and Langer and Faldo and Seve have in the past - not every match goes the right way but what the Europeans did in the past is not all point fingers and start rounding on one player - especially someone who has been right smack bang in the middle of the greatest period of European Ryder Cup history 

Clarke picked him for reason and there is still plenty of time left in this comp for Westwood and indeed other players to do their bit to help retain the Ryder Cup 

I would hold of on the "I told you so's" just yet
		
Click to expand...

Phil it isn't about I told you so,this isn't all about you.
I didn't think Westwood should have got a pick,but hope to be proven wrong&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is it wrong to admit I like the design of the American polo shirts? The way USA 16 is written vertically looks very smart, and compared to most US designs very subtle.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree, I think they look really subtle and really cool.
Unfortunately, the word 'Europe' would be too long for that design.
But yes, it's a really smart shirt.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 30, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			In matchplay obviously either player can go first on the green regardless of which player is closest to the hole. Is it the same on the fairway in that the closer of the pair can hit before their partner? And does the partner then go next as they are still furthest away? This would seem to give an unfair advantage in that one team could have two goes from the fairway to get one close and put the pressure on the other team.
		
Click to expand...

Whichever team is due to go next can decide who plays first. The guy further back may have a difficult shot to get close, so might get the other guy to play first before he decides whether to take the difficult shot on or not.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2016)

I think the trouble with Westwood is that he's normally a good "steady Eddie" 4somes player rather than a birdie machine for the 4balls but he's not doing the reliable fairways and greens thing at the moment and his putting is never great but he's had a bad day with the putter today.

I'd have (reluctantly) picked him for the team too, I admit, but it'd be a big call to play him again before the singles. Likewise kaymer, I'm afraid.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 30, 2016)

Reed and Spieth using a lot of countryside now. 

I do like seeing Snedeker showing a bit of character - I really like his no nonsense style.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Reed and Spieth using a lot of countryside now. 

I do like seeing Snedeker showing a bit of character - I really like his no nonsense style.
		
Click to expand...

I like sneds a lot.... Not this week though!


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2016)

They should have sniper towers so they can shoot the ignorant, loud mouthed spectators screaming out their typically inane comments!


----------



## ruff-driver (Sep 30, 2016)

The camera work is dismal


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kaymer got a pick and was just as poor this morning and continuing this afternoon ? Nothing about him 

6 other players played to lose their match - nothing 

Westwoods career and Ryder Cup history earned the right for the captain to give him a pick just like previous captains have looked to players with previous expirence to help rookies through the Comp - he has done it just like players like Monty and Langer and Faldo and Seve have in the past - not every match goes the right way but what the Europeans did in the past is not all point fingers and start rounding on one player - especially someone who has been right smack bang in the middle of the greatest period of European Ryder Cup history 

Clarke picked him for reason and there is still plenty of time left in this comp for Westwood and indeed other players to do their bit to help retain the Ryder Cup 

I would hold of on the "I told you so's" just yet
		
Click to expand...

Where have I said "I told you so"?

Would I have picked Westwood? Probably not but I was ambivalent towards the Captain's picks as, in my view, all 12 should earn their place or alternatively the whole team should be picked by the Captain.

One thing has, however, been consistent throughout Lee's career and that is shaky putting; it is the reason why he never quite got to the very peak of the game by winning Majors.

This morning, sadly, it was not just his putting that was shaky but his whole game. Tomorrow may, hopefully, be another day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I think the trouble with Westwood is that he's normally a good "steady Eddie" 4somes player rather than a birdie machine for the 4balls but he's not doing the reliable fairways and greens thing at the moment and his putting is never great but he's had a bad day with the putter today.

I'd have (reluctantly) picked him for the team too, I admit, but it'd be a big call to play him again before the singles. Likewise kaymer, I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

I think Westwood could go again in the foursomes tomorrow but with someone like Garcia as opposed to a rookie 

Or like what happened with Colsearts and play in the Fourballs with someone like Sullivan or Fitzpatrick 

Unless Kaymer rips it up this afternoon then certainly see him having the day off 



Also i see the crowd are proving Willetts brother spot on


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 30, 2016)

Slime said:



			They should have sniper towers so they can shoot the ignorant, loud mouthed spectators screaming out their typically inane comments!
		
Click to expand...

They'd need to be packaging a lot of ammo.


----------



## Leereed (Sep 30, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Some of the American spectators really are 1st class knobs.
		
Click to expand...

Willet's brother not wide of the mark really.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 30, 2016)

Slime said:



			I totally agree, I think they look really subtle and really cool.
Unfortunately, the word 'Europe' would be too long for that design.
But yes, it's a really smart shirt.
		
Click to expand...

It's okay, they could shorten it to EU. Then again maybe that's not such a good idea after all &#128513;


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 30, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I like sneds a lot.... Not this week though!
		
Click to expand...

I'll forgive him one win but not two. 

Oof! Rose is having a nightmare now.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 30, 2016)

Leereed said:



			Willet's brother not wide of the mark really.
		
Click to expand...


Whereas the European fans at Gleneagles and Celtic Manor were just perfect.

Let's be honest, America does not have exclusivity when it comes to boorish, drunken supporters at Ryder Cups.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 30, 2016)

some great stuff being played at the min just need Europe to hang on for at least 3 points but boy I wish they'd hurry the fudge up! The first match is like 4 Jason days!


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 30, 2016)

This is going very slowly just now. 

I followed Spieth and Reed around Gleneagles and I got bored waiting to watch them play their shots and they seem to have gotten worse.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 30, 2016)

I think Kaymer will have tomorrow to work on his game, and maybe Westwood too - I think they were the right picks but haven't played well today.

Much better from Europe this evening, finally holding some putts, Rafa looked confident from the moment he walked the 1st tee, and has played really well, as has Pieters.

The fans are becoming a problem IMO, when the US players & VC's are telling them to shut it, you know it's getting bad.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 30, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Whereas the European fans at Gleneagles and Celtic Manor were just perfect.

Let's be honest, America does not have exclusivity when it comes to boorish, drunken supporters at Ryder Cups.
		
Click to expand...

Was the behaviour similar at CM & Gleneagles? Genuine question as I've been to the 2002 event at the Belfry, and then 2014 at Medinah, and the crowds were totally different - some of the comments at Medinah weren't great, especially when they started to lose, but there wasn't any of the cheering of bad shots, or constant chirping of players like I've heard today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2016)

Wilson said:



			Was the behaviour similar at CM & Gleneagles? Genuine question as I've been to the 2002 event at the Belfry, and then 2014 at Medinah, and the crowds were totally different - some of the comments at Medinah weren't great, especially when they started to lose, but there wasn't any of the cheering of bad shots, or constant chirping of players like I've heard today.
		
Click to expand...

I was at CM and it was all good natured and very respectful - certainly nothing like what seems to be happening at Hazeltine , certainly never had players and VC telling fans to shut up and can't recall many "baboons" moronic chanting that we can clearly hear after every shot


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 30, 2016)

They need to pair Rory with Fitzpatrick , Willet with rose, pieterson with henrick then the Spanish boys 

dropped Westwood and kaymer both poor picks


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wilson said:



			Was the behaviour similar at CM & Gleneagles? Genuine question as I've been to the 2002 event at the Belfry, and then 2014 at Medinah, and the crowds were totally different - some of the comments at Medinah weren't great, especially when they started to lose, but there wasn't any of the cheering of bad shots, or constant chirping of players like I've heard today.
		
Click to expand...

I was a volunteer at Medinah and their behaviour was disgraceful once the beers kicked in, definitely cheered bad shots and no decorum, witnessed the European wives being verbally abused and the American Police refusing to go into the crowd when the culprits were pointed out.
We do have them, just not on the same scale.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 30, 2016)

Painfully slow, first group took nearly 4 hours for 16 holes of foursomes earlier!!

Westwood and Kaymer shouldn't be near the course tomorrow. Westwood was a weird pick, largely down to putting in this so I would have taken Donald for that, he's steady enough in foursomes aswell.

Better watching tonight, we got our backsides spanked earlier......


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wilson said:



			Was the behaviour similar at CM & Gleneagles? Genuine question as I've been to the 2002 event at the Belfry, and then 2014 at Medinah, and the crowds were totally different - some of the comments at Medinah weren't great, especially when they started to lose, but there wasn't any of the cheering of bad shots, or constant chirping of players like I've heard today.
		
Click to expand...

Agree that this is probably the worst but it has been heading this way, on both sides of the Atlantic, since 1991 and the "War on the Shore".

The difference at The Belfry in 1993 compared with '85 & '89 was very clear, it was more like a local derby in football than golf. 1999 cranked it up a further notch and has now got to the stage where I would refuse a free ticket if I were offered one.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 30, 2016)

Rosey is holing his practice putts well enough. Driving well too. Shame he's going wrong somewhere in between, it's like watching myself play.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I was at CM and it was all good natured and very respectful - certainly nothing like what seems to be happening at Hazeltine , certainly never had players and VC telling fans to shut up and can't recall many "baboons" moronic chanting that we can clearly hear after every shot
		
Click to expand...

You and I clearly have different ideas of what behaviour is respectful.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2016)

Great comeback tonight and really pleased for Rose and Stenson revenge is sweet.

Also many had written Europe off after the mornings games but people forget the team spirit Europe have and have had for a very long time now.


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2016)

When would you put Wood & Fitzpatrick out, and with whom then?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2016)

IainP said:



			When would you put Wood & Fitzpatrick out, and with whom then?
		
Click to expand...

Without knowing the strategy for them or who they've practised with, I'd but them out in the fourballs tomorrow, paired together.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2016)

Not a bad time for Rose to find a putt. Gets that blue on the board at least


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2016)

Get in.Now hopefully we can get the 3-1 we need this afternoon so it still game on at 5-3


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Good lads, great come back from Rose and Stenson after this morning.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 30, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Without knowing the strategy for them or who they've practised with, I'd but them out in the fourballs tomorrow, paired together.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that's a bad shout, I thought Fitzpatrick would be a good fourball player, as he's steady and will allow his partner to attack.


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			They need to pair Rory with Fitzpatrick ,  Willet with rose, pieterson with henrick then the Spanish boys 

dropped Westwood and kaymer both poor picks
		
Click to expand...

I'd be reluctant to split up any group playing well at the moment.  Tomorrow morning I'd go McIlroy/Pieters, Stenson/Rose, The Spaniards and  then Wood with Fitzpatrick. OK you're playing two rookies together but  the Yanks did it with Spieth and Reed last time and it was a bright spot  for them - in a way having a couple of rookies exeriencing theor first match together and being told to just go out and have fun might be the best way to blood them.

With the other three pairings playing well together I'd keep  them going in the hope they can get 2.5 points at least. Then anything  from Fitzpatrick and Wood is a bonus and at worst it's a 2.5-1.5 win if  the big three pairings deliver to the minimum I'd expect.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 30, 2016)

Fitzpatrick is a pretty aggressive and attacking player, I'm really looking forward to seeing him out there. 

Kaymer has been dreadful today, Luke Donald would have been a better pick.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 30, 2016)

Kaymer and Westwood should not get another chance they both been awful

like others said Donald would have been a better pick


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 30, 2016)

Pieters showing how valuable form is. Ryan Moore showing how valuable form isn't. 

It's a funny game


----------



## the_exile (Sep 30, 2016)

Awesome putt by Pieters there...


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 30, 2016)

the_exile said:



			I'd be reluctant to split up any group playing well at the moment.  Tomorrow morning I'd go McIlroy/Pieters, Stenson/Rose, The Spaniards and  then Wood with Fitzpatrick. OK you're playing two rookies together but  the Yanks did it with Spieth and Reed last time and it was a bright spot  for them - in a way having a couple of rookies exeriencing theor first match together and being told to just go out and have fun might be the best way to blood them.

With the other three pairings playing well together I'd keep  them going in the hope they can get 2.5 points at least. Then anything  from Fitzpatrick and Wood is a bonus and at worst it's a 2.5-1.5 win if  the big three pairings deliver to the minimum I'd expect.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the line-up I told my wife that I would hope for just a few minutes ago, and for exactly the same reasons.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 30, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Pieters showing how valuable form is. Ryan Moore showing how valuable form isn't. 

It's a funny game 

Click to expand...

You just jolted the golf gods!


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 30, 2016)

Ha! Commentary curse gives Moore two birdies. I'd best shut up.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2016)

Superb.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2016)

Superb response.

Fitz and Wood in for Willet and Kaymer and go again.


----------



## palindromicbob (Sep 30, 2016)

nicely set up for the weekend now.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 30, 2016)

Brilliant Rory!!


----------



## freddielong (Sep 30, 2016)

Got to love the Eagle finish well done Rory, come on Europe.

Does anyone think Willett's brother was wrong ?


----------



## the_exile (Oct 1, 2016)

Great response this afternoon. From 4 points down to 2 points down means the job is only half done. Let's finish the comeback tomorrow morning boys!


----------



## Siren (Oct 1, 2016)

Same picks tomorrow but id put in Fitz and Wood in place of Kaymer and Willet.  I would then have Westwood and Willet to play the afternoon in place of anyone flagging. Kaymer shouldnt play again until the singles imo.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2016)

Great four balls,  but I'm struggling to see the hole when they go low with the coverage of a putt.  Had no idea whether or not Rory's winning putt was going anywhere near until it dropped - I'd rather see a high angle.  No matter - it dropped.


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 1, 2016)

Rose getting stick on here yet -6 through 14 holes! Didn't hole a putt this morning but his ball striking is right up there. 

Westwood and Kaymer were the right picks for me, but now I'd definitely be leaving them out tomorrow. Westwood really let Pieters down this morning and Kaymer didn't come in on a single hole until the 9th!

I would give Pieters the morning off, he will be exhausted and let him go attack the fourballs. Bring Sully back, then pair Wood and Fitz and go out again.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 1, 2016)

I've obviously got no idea what I'm talking about when it comes to golf predictions!! What a great fightback from the European team. Rory at the end showing what a class act he is. Hopefully the foursomes will be better!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2016)

I'd like to see Willett and Sullivan paired tomorrow.


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 1, 2016)

When are the morning pairings announced?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Got to love the Eagle finish well done Rory, come on Europe.

Does anyone think Willett's brother was wrong ?
		
Click to expand...

Bad timing more than anything, DC shouldn't of been put in the position of answering questions about it and mostly unfair on Danny Willett, he didn't need the pressure and limelight before the event, especially this being his first Ryder Cup.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Great afternoon fightback, USA 5-3 up and looking deflated, get it level in the morning and pull away in the afternoon hopefully. Come on Europe.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 1, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Got to love the Eagle finish well done Rory, come on Europe.
*
Does anyone think Willett's brother was wrong ?*

Click to expand...

Wrong in what he wrote or wrong in hanging his brother out to dry?


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 1, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wrong in what he wrote or wrong in hanging his brother out to dry?
		
Click to expand...

He was 100% wrong in doing what he did. Thinks he is some kind of star after the Masters comments but failed terribly by going OTT before the Ryder Cup - definitely messed up the debut for his brother.

He must not have had an OK from his brother before posting it, so he is obviously a bit of  of a prick at the very least. 

Probably thinks he is a future Jeremy Clarkson type journalist  of the golf world.


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 1, 2016)

The other best pairings I thought of has been played out - splitting Henson and Rose to play with the rookies. Brave choice!


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 1, 2016)

Looking at the pairings I am hopeful that we will be at least level by the afternoon.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 1, 2016)

Clarke has dropped Westwood and Kaymer for Sat foursomes which is good captaincy, neither have any form and were bad wildcard picks (should go on form not experience) that has backfired on him, also Willett dropped - another with little form since April and distracted by his numpty brother. Keep them dropped especially if Fitzpatrick's and Wood's foursomes go well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't get the worry on some posts about playing Fitzpatrick and Wood as debutants, I hate the American term rookie. We played experience in the captain's picks in Westwood and Kaymer and they played like drains. Stop being safe, they earned their places, they didn't need the captain to pick them.

Great comeback last night, some new reputations are being forged here.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fell asleep and missed Rory's finish. Gah!

Pairings look great for the morning, Sergio and Rafa could be a lost game against Reed and Spieth though.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Pairings look great for the morning, Sergio and Rafa could be a lost game against Reed and Spieth though.
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure. I thought Reed & Spieth were very tired physically by the end of their game last night. Spieth looked very out of sorts too. The Spaniards meanwhile looked a very good pairing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2016)

Has Rafa become the coolest man in golf?


----------



## PieMan (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Has Rafa become the coolest man in golf?
		
Click to expand...

Yes!


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 1, 2016)

Great Europe fightback in the afternoon they just played to their ability and were better than the Americans,Fitz and Woods a concern but who better than Stenson and Rose to carry them.I'll stick my neck out and predect 1 point in it after Saturdays play &#128522;.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2016)

Why are they a concern? They've earned their places.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 1, 2016)

I'd be more concerned if Fitzpatrick and Woods were missing from the foursomes. Let's face it, they can't be any worse than Westwood, Kaymer and Willett!!


----------



## User62651 (Oct 1, 2016)

Casey and Knox should be there, we all know it except DC it seems.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2016)

He had no choice regarding Casey, he had every chance and should have picked Knox.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why are they a concern? They've earned their places.
		
Click to expand...

Just because both racked up most of their qualification points early in the season and have been off form since. They can't do any worse than kaymer and Westwood though so let's hope they come good!


----------



## Wilson (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Has Rafa become the coolest man in golf?
		
Click to expand...

Did yÃ²u see Rafa & Sergio walking to the 1st tee yesterday? He had his arm round Sergio, and had you not known who they were, you would have thought Sergio was the rookie and Rafa the veteran! 

I think the key to beating Speith & Reed is to frustrate them early, then Reed gets too aggressive, and Speith looses his cool.

It's going to be an interesting afternoon.


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why are they a concern? They've earned their places.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and great players but its very big for young Fitz and Wood is out of form,I hope they prove me wrong and play awesome golf!!


----------



## Faldono1fan (Oct 1, 2016)

Not sure why people are saying Wood is out of form? I think you will find he shot 63 in the last tournament he played in. Has he been missing cuts? No. He has a great matchplay record and let's face it he can't do any worse than Kaymer and Westwood did. Same thing for Fitz. Great player and hopefully will perform as well as the other rookies have done so far. Momentum is with Europe!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Don't really get people still mentioning Casey and Knox, competition has started, let's get behind Europe and the 12 there.
When we win his Captains picks will be justified, if we were to lose then hindsight will be a wonderful thing and every decision DC made will be disected.
Come on Europe.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

To me, up to yet it had highlighted the importance of form. As those players in form have mostly played well and those with little recent form have not. 

Don't think DC had done a huge amount wrong since he got there. My only beef is why he plays Kaymer. He has the chipping yips, he's been pretty rubbish in the last few Ryder cups and has been carried a lot by his partners. The fact he got the winning putt after the yanks bottled it in Medina seems to cloud everyone's judgement. Knox for Kaymer would have been a much better pick. But thank god he didn't go for Donald over Pieters as he was going to do until someone talked him it out of it. Allegedly.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 1, 2016)

Before we give DC much credit for coming back from 4-0 yesterday is it fair to say that for foursomes the pairings are more critical as they're sharing a ball and have to think of the other player but for fourballs you can just about pair anyone together as they're not sharing much of anything, other than maybe playing safe if you're partner is in trouble off the tee? Any dovetailing that occurs is purely by chance anyway, not by design. 

Thoughts.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

What a first hole! Wow. 

Dis gona be gud, as I believe they say over there.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 1, 2016)

Love lip reading big Phil then....


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			What a first hole! Wow. 

Dis gona be gud, as I believe they say over there. 

Click to expand...

Love the shshhhh finger from Pieters the same as Reid last time all the signs of a great 10 hours.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 1, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Before we give DC much credit for coming back from 4-0 yesterday is it fair to say that for foursomes the pairings are more critical as they're sharing a ball and have to think of the other player but for fourballs you can just about pair anyone together as they're not sharing much of anything, other than maybe playing safe if you're partner is in trouble off the tee? Any dovetailing that occurs is purely by chance anyway, not by design. 

Thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

He and his team deserve the credit for not pressing the panic button.
I saw his interview before the afternoon matches and he was calm as if to say we wont play that bad again.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pieters is rapidly turning into my new favourite player.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nope! Changed my mind, still love Rory.


----------



## the_exile (Oct 1, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Before we give DC much credit for coming back  from 4-0 yesterday is it fair to say that for foursomes the pairings are  more critical as they're sharing a ball and have to think of the other  player but for fourballs you can just about pair anyone together as  they're not sharing much of anything, other than maybe playing safe if  you're partner is in trouble off the tee? Any dovetailing that occurs is  purely by chance anyway, not by design. 

Thoughts.
		
Click to expand...


I'd agree that pairings are more inportant in Foursomes than  Fourballs because in Foursome they are literally playing the same round  in tandem with each other.

I  would say there is still some strategy that goes into Fourball pairings  though... For example if I was a Captain I might consider pairing a  steady player who will get lots of pars with a more agressive player  who'll get a few birdies and a few bogeys because then you have a good  chance of getting the benefit of the aggressive player's birdies without  always suffering through their bogeys if their partner is making those  consistent pars.

If a player's psychology is such that they don't  like feeling pressure then I'd want to partner them with someone that  is going to be consistent and unlikely to have a nightmare so the first  player isn't put under pressure by feeling like they may have to carry  the pairing.

So I wouldn't say Fourball pairings are quite luck  but would concur that the pairings aren't as important as they are in  Foursomes.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Before we give DC much credit for coming back from 4-0 yesterday is it fair to say that for foursomes the pairings are more critical as they're sharing a ball and have to think of the other player but for fourballs you can just about pair anyone together as they're not sharing much of anything, other than maybe playing safe if you're partner is in trouble off the tee? Any dovetailing that occurs is purely by chance anyway, not by design. 

Thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

He should get as much credit for the come back as he gets critical opprobrium for the morning. I think there is a bit more to it then just placing any 2 players together in the 4 balls, as for instance you probably don't want 2 short hitters together or 2 rookies who are not really in form in the same group.  But at the end of the day the doesn't hit any shots and there's little he can do if someone loses their bottle or starts spraying it into the lakes.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

Fowler having a mare. 
We need a point from that 1st match.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 1, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fowler having a mare. 
We need a point from that 1st match.
		
Click to expand...

I would think Rory would have been so confident of a victory in this one,they are so wild its untrue.
I feel a very good afternoon coming on although Liverpool have tried to spoil it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I would think Rory would have been so confident of a victory in this one,they are so wild its untrue.
I feel a very good afternoon coming on although Liverpool have tried to spoil it.
		
Click to expand...

Got some bad news for you,apparently it's their year &#128563;


----------



## the_exile (Oct 1, 2016)

Fowler and Mickelson playing like me on a Saturday early morning teetime when I've had a few too many the night before... Apart from they're presumably not having to work as hard as me to not throw up.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

the_exile said:



			Fowler and Mickelson playing like me on a Saturday early morning teetime when I've had a few too many the night before... Apart from they're presumably not having to work as hard as me to not throw up.
		
Click to expand...

Even money on Europe in the 1st match was printing money.


----------



## Junior (Oct 1, 2016)

How good is Snedeker been ?????   

Cmon Europe !!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice response from Rory, good lad, Come on Europe


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 1, 2016)

Loving. Rorys attitude never seem him so pumped up


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

Reed just loves the Ryder Cup.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

Not going Europes way again but how well are the US playing. What a monster putt from Mickleson. Reed chipping in and Europe having to just hold in there at the moment. I think the pairings we have a looking solid enough but sometimes you play teams that gel and are unstoppable


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not going Europes way again but how well are the US playing. What a monster putt from Mickleson. Reed chipping in and Europe having to just hold in there at the moment. I think the pairings we have a looking solid enough but sometimes you play teams that gel and are unstoppable
		
Click to expand...

Not much in it.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 1, 2016)

Has anybody seen Lee Westwood :mmm:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Couple of rocky moments, need to steady the players.


----------



## the_exile (Oct 1, 2016)

Mickelson and Fowler coming back into their match. McIlroy abnd Pieters need to calm down and hit a few fairways.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Even money on Europe in the 1st match was printing money.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 1, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Has anybody seen Lee Westwood :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

No, thank goodness.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			No, thank goodness.
		
Click to expand...

But who knows how much his experience behind the scenes is helping &#129300;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

This is a very close session - up in two , all square in one and the US up in one 

Still a lot of scrappy play to lose to pars but a lot more putts dropping for us today but poor offnthe tee

Atmosphere starting to get hostile with the beer flowing


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is a very close session - up in two , all square in one and the US up in one.
Still a lot of scrappy play to lose to pars but a lot more putts dropping for us today but poor offnthe tee

*Atmosphere starting to get hostile with the beer flowing*

Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I have a feeling that it might get a little out of hand tonight.
Some of them certainly have the ability to spoil it for decent people.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

American crowds in loud brash shocker!!!

Come on, yes it's not the British repressed quiet appreciation you get at Opens but what were you expecting with all the hype and buildup? The European players will have known this would happen and they will be ready for it. Seems it upsets the viewers more than the players.  And heads up for those offended by it, it will be a lot worse when it's played at Bethpage.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			American crowds in loud brash shocker!!!

Come on, yes it's not the British repressed quiet appreciation you get at Opens but what were you expecting with all the hype and buildup? The European players will have known this would happen and they will be ready for it. Seems it upsets the viewers more than the players.  And heads up for those offended by it, it will be a lot worse when it's played at Bethpage.
		
Click to expand...

There has been one or two crass comments throughout the day, but on the whole it's been as expected. They have been partisan as you'd expect and Willett has had a tough ride but at the moment they haven't stepped over any line


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 1, 2016)

Great quote from Butch..."I don't think Phil Mickleson can even spell Fairway"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

It seems missing the fairway isn't that bad a punishment , go wild and still have a shot to the green , bunkers nice and flat - certainly set up for birdie golf which players like Kopkea are taking advantage off


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It seems missing the fairway isn't that bad a punishment , go wild and still have a shot to the green , bunkers nice and flat - certainly set up for birdie golf which players like Kopkea are taking advantage off
		
Click to expand...

Mentioned yesterday Love III had it removed same as Medinah to allow for the wayward shots.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



*There has been one or two crass comments throughout the day*, but on the whole it's been as expected. They have been partisan as you'd expect and Willett has had a tough ride but at the moment they haven't stepped over any line
		
Click to expand...

Enough about Monty, what about the crowd?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 1, 2016)

Has Monty mentioned Celtic Manor yet?

He rarely ever does &#128064;


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 1, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Great quote from Butch..."I don't think Phil Mickleson can even spell Fairway"
		
Click to expand...

And Harman's done what in golf? harsh.....
Still cant get my head around the American crowds chearing a crap Euro shot,Fitz just stuck one in the water and they totally humiliated the lad,dont like that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2016)

The drunken crass comments are unnecessary but I do find the random word shouts after drives weirdly amusing. They don't hurt anyone and are just surreal. Favourite so far was early this morning, "bathwater". Very Michael Palin in Monty Python mode.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 1, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			And Harman's done what in golf?
		
Click to expand...

Ever heard of a guy called Tiger Woods?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			And Harman's done what in golf? harsh.....
Still cant get my head around the American crowds chearing a crap Euro shot,Fitz just stuck one in the water and they totally humiliated the lad,dont like that.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Harmon was Mickelson coach? Not a good advert for his coaching skills.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I thought Harmon was Mickelson coach? Not a good advert for his coaching skills.
		
Click to expand...

Claude Harmon is his coach now I believe 

I think only have to look at his coaching career to see the advert of how good a coach Butch is - 12 major winning players he has coached


----------



## the_exile (Oct 1, 2016)

What's Rose thinking there? No need to push for another won hole... A couple of halved holes wins the point...


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 1, 2016)

Why didn't Rose lay up there? 2up, no need to gamble!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2016)

Harmon used to say constantly to Mickelson, take something off it. Apparently he is down the middle when he does that. On the course he goes 100% every time, hence the wildness. Harmon is hugely respectful of Mickelson but he is also honest when he needs to be. Good commentator imo.

Harmon coaches or has coached many of the world's top players. A man worth listening to.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

One day Fitzpatrick is going to match my opinion of his potential. But not today.  Hope he's put out again - Sneds and Brooks are just on fire.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

Can't understand Rose going for that - seems like really poor match management


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			And Harman's done what in golf? harsh.....
*Still cant get my head around the American crowds chearing a crap Euro shot*,Fitz just stuck one in the water and they totally humiliated the lad,dont like that.
		
Click to expand...

And the European crowds were the model of sympathy when Mahan duffed his chip at Celtic Manor.


----------



## hovis (Oct 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			And the European crowds were the model of sympathy when Mahan duffed his chip at Celtic Manor.
		
Click to expand...

That was for the tournament win.  A little different


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

Who knew this course had a 17th hole? Wonder if we'll ever see the 18th.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			And the European crowds were the model of sympathy when Mahan duffed his chip at Celtic Manor.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but the reaction was nothing compared to what we are hearing right now 

Not one person shouted anything towards the players as they were lining up shots or putts - no booing of gimmies , no demands that they putt it 

People shouting to players "get in the water" as they preparing for their shots is IMO not on

Even the US players are asking for them to shut up - that speaks volumes


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

hovis said:



			That was for the tournament win.  A little different
		
Click to expand...

Not really, cheering an oppositions bad shot is cheering an oppositions bad shot.  Both sides do it, I'm sure the players can cope, if not then they should not be on the team.


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 1, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Ever heard of a guy called Tiger Woods?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but ive never heard of a fella called Harman win a PGA event,European tour event,Major or the Skegness pitch & putt.....


----------



## hovis (Oct 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not really, cheering an oppositions bad shot is cheering an oppositions bad shot.  Both sides do it, I'm sure the players can cope, if not then they should not be on the team.
		
Click to expand...

As i recall the cheers where more toward graham being given a meal ticket rather than a bad shot.


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2016)

hovis said:



			That was for the tournament win.  A little different
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.



Hacker Khan said:



			Not really, cheering an oppositions bad shot is cheering an oppositions bad shot.  Both sides do it, I'm sure the players can cope, if not then they should not be on the team.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong, I'm afraid.
They weren't cheering Mahan's bad shot so much as cheering Europe's win.
At Hazletine they're just cheering Europe's bad shot and their bad luck.
Totally different scenarios.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

Fourballs

Johnson/Koepka vs McIlroy/Pieters
Holmes/Moore vs Westwood/Willett
Mickleson/Kuchar vs Garcia/Kaymer
Reed/Speith vs Stenson/Rose


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

I have no problem with the atmosphere. 

The ryder cup is a team event and most team sports have vociferous fans. How many of us whilst supporting our football team have taken pleasure in an opponents mistake? why should golf expect to only have prawn sandwich fans. 

The noise use in whatever form it comes is welcome by me. It adads to the atmosphere.


----------



## hovis (Oct 1, 2016)

Clarke playing Westwood and kaymer. Why not just give them the cup.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Match 2 is a waste of time.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 1, 2016)

hovis said:



			Clarke playing Westwood and kaymer. Why not just give them the cup.
		
Click to expand...

Id pair them together if going to play them. Throw 1 match lol not risk 2


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 1, 2016)

If I was Sullivan I'd be raging getting left out for Westwood and Kaymer after the bag of spanned they've played.

No idea why he doesn't keep Cabrera-Bello with Garcia?

I hope I'm wrong of course but odd choices imo


----------



## One Planer (Oct 1, 2016)

Just seen Westwood is out with Willett this afternoon. 

I'm kinda hoping it's Russel Knox in a fat suit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

Come on !! If they get a half out of that match it could be massive


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but the reaction was nothing compared to what we are hearing right now 

Not one person shouted anything towards the players as they were lining up shots or putts - no booing of gimmies , no demands that they putt it 

People shouting to players "get in the water" as they preparing for their shots is IMO not on

Even the US players are asking for them to shut up - that speaks volumes
		
Click to expand...

You must be watching a different RC. I think while the players are playing the crowd have been pretty respectful. Once the ball is in the air, when it makes no odds what they say, there has been the odd out of order shout of "in the water" etc but on the whole I'd say noisy but not over any lines yet. Funny how no-one in the team or non-playing staff or any of the coverage has made too much of it.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can't understand Rose going for that - seems like really poor match management
		
Click to expand...

It's certainly not something I would do.

But maybe that's part of the reason he's a Major winner and you and I are just 'hackers'!

PMA is all important down the stretch - and that starts from the 1st tee in RC!


----------



## Crow (Oct 1, 2016)

Just seen the fourball pairings, can't say I'm filled with confidence.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2016)

Really don't get why Kaymer and Westwood are out there. Sullivan deserved another crack as did Wood and Fitzpatrick. Clarke's captaincy could be defined by this afternoons pairings.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Sergio & Rafa Let's have a Seve moment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes !!!!!! Come on


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Go Sergio & Rafa Let's have a Seve moment.
		
Click to expand...

RAFA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets win the last and nick this


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 1, 2016)

Yeee Haw!!!!


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2016)

Viva Espana!


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

Game on!


----------



## One Planer (Oct 1, 2016)

Vamos!!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 1, 2016)

Why the hell would you break up the two amigos?!!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Should have put Rafa out in the pm. Mistake in my view.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 1, 2016)

Don't screw up the 18th now!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			RAFA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets win the last and nick this
		
Click to expand...

Gave up on that match ages ago. Even a half would be amazing!


----------



## louise_a (Oct 1, 2016)

What a turn round in the last match.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Why the hell would you break up the two amigos?!!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. They look unstoppable so why break them up. Not confident with this fourball line up but hoping they step up and get it dome


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 1, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Should have put Rafa out in the pm. Mistake in my view.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Hard to believe Westwood and kaymer are out again. They've got something to prove so let's hope they do it.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 1, 2016)

OlÃ©... OlÃ© -OlÃ©-OlÃ©! OlÃ©...OLÃ‰!!


----------



## Hovisbap (Oct 1, 2016)

Spieth has pushed it right !! come on


----------



## Wilson (Oct 1, 2016)

Not convinced by some of the afternoon pairings, will have to see how thy perform.

But what a comeback by the Spaniards - incredible stuff and if the baby wasn't asleep I'd be shouting as well as jumping around like a loon!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Agreed. Hard to believe Westwood and kaymer are out again. They've got something to prove so let's hope they do it.
		
Click to expand...

More like they've got something on Clarke.  Sullivan must be spitting feathers.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

Blimey, I didn't know I could make the noise I just made watching Spieth's drive...

Snort-lol.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Really don't get why Kaymer and Westwood are out there. Sullivan deserved another crack as did Wood and Fitzpatrick. Clarke's captaincy could be defined by this afternoons pairings.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.  Cant really fault DC up to yet, but Kaymer, Westwood and Willet are playing very poorly.  Pick on form, not on reputation or to justify your captains picks


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 1, 2016)

could be another chip in


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uh oh. If Sergio has to putt that, it's in his exact missing range...


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Great chip from Speith.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 1, 2016)

OlÃ©... OlÃ© -OlÃ©-OlÃ©! OlÃ©...OLÃ‰!!
OlÃ©... OlÃ© -OlÃ©-OlÃ©! OlÃ©...OLÃ‰!!
OlÃ©... OlÃ© -OlÃ©-OlÃ©! OlÃ©...OLÃ‰!!
OlÃ©... OlÃ© -OlÃ©-OlÃ©! OlÃ©...OLÃ‰!!

USA USA?

More like...

Ooh! I Say! 
Ooh! I Say!


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 1, 2016)

6 1/2-5 1/2 bring it on!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 1, 2016)

Excellent again!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

Brilliant half - another session won 

Just the one point between them now 

Let's go on and win another 

Come on Europe !!!! 


PS - suggestions that players have "something" on Clarke to get them picked :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: - that's a new low


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 1, 2016)

If the US lose this Cup they will look back on the Spieth/Reed match, 3up with 4 to play.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

Great couple of sessions after that start!

credit to spieth and Reid, took bottle to hold on. 

If if they lose this afternoons session it could break em!

only reason I can see for kaymer and Westwood playing is to justify their picks. Hoping we're all (most of us) wrong but I see that a couple of points written off.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hopefully another good session coming up, maybe the whitewash yesterday morning was a blessing in disguise. Come on Europe


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 1, 2016)

I just hope that we actually get to see ALL the shots of the afternoons play today. Dont understand why when their is only 32 guys on the course that Sky can't show every shot, and cut out the constant showing of the scoreboard etc. 

Don't also understand DC not keeping the Spanish pair together for the final afternoon pairs.


----------



## Faldono1fan (Oct 1, 2016)

Momentum in our favour, but I fear that Clarke has missed a trick here. He cannot justify putting out Kaymer and Westwood in favour of Rafa,Wood or Sullivan. Shocking decision. So much for Wood being out of form.....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

Got Pieters at 18 to 1 to be top European scorer.  Betfair have just offered me 2.7 to 1 to cash out. No way Betfair, you can sweat this one out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Got Pieters at 18 to 1 to be top European scorer.  Betfair have just offered me 2.7 to 1 to cash out. No way Betfair, you can sweat this one out.
		
Click to expand...

Bet they're really sweating over your Â£2 stake ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2016)

Have faith in Westy and Kaymer ............................. I have.
They'll know what's expected of them and they understand the importance.
I'm sure they'll dig something out of somewhere.
Come on boys, prove the nay-sayers wrong!


----------



## LCW (Oct 1, 2016)

Feel like it's a complete mistake not having Rafa out there this afternoon. His is so straight off the tee which will allow his partner to have a right go. The confidence the spaniards have will be huge. Hope Clarke does not regret sending kaymer out there instead.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

Slime said:



			Have faith in Westy and Kaymer ............................. I have.
They'll know what's expected of them and they understand the importance.
I'm sure they'll dig something out of somewhere.
Come on boys, prove the nay-sayers wrong!
		
Click to expand...

Not up against the strongest of partnerships so can hopefully get something out of this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

It's a massive session and Clarke has gone with experience 

Would like to have seen Rafa go again but maybe they can recharge now for the singles 

Get some blue early and jump on the momentum


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Bet they're really sweating over your Â£2 stake ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Â£2 EW if you don't mind...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

When Clarke made hos decisions, 3 matches were still on the course and, let's be honest, the Spanish lads looked like they'd lost.
Have faith, the last 2 sessions have proved that&#128515;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Â£2 EW if you don't mind...
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ Good man.
Good luck


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Lucky for us Phil Mickelson gets another go.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Lucky for us Phil Mickelson gets another go.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily for them so does Westwood and Willett.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

Wonder if the 1st match have gone fiver a man for the longest drive on a par 5.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2016)

Not sure I'd want to be standing so close on the right of Sir Shanksalot Koepka.........


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Why are the picnic benches not marked on my stroke saver?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

Need a fast start and got a good beginning from McIlroy and that shot from Willett will shut the crowds up


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 1, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			If the US lose this Cup they will look back on the Spieth/Reed match, 3up with 4 to play.
		
Click to expand...

I really think the US are going to lose interest in the Ryder Cup period if they lose this one,they have been working on an entire strategy this time and if this doesent work.........we might have to let them win one,but not this one &#128522;.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2016)

The European team have certainly won the "who can wear the most boring outfit" prize both days....
We like a 8-ball of Crows.....( Sorry Nick!&#128512


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

On the tee, representing at least half a point for Team USA, Martin Kaymer......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			On the tee, representing at least half a point for Team USA, Martin Kaymer......

Click to expand...

Harsh. We'll see (but you could be right :thup but that was a decent start at least


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

'_Describe the thinking behind your afternoon picks Darren'
'Experienced'
'Thanks Darren, I supposed 'in form' and 'on a roll' is so over rated'


_*P.S It's just a joke.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			&#62978; Good man.
Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Now up to 4 to 1 to cash out.  Sweat away Betfair, sweat away....


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

A bit fierce from Pieters


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 1, 2016)

I wish Butch Harmon was on commentary 100% of the time. He's awesome.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Which ever way this goes, the golf at the moment is fantastic.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 1, 2016)

Imurg said:



			The European team have certainly won the "who can wear the most boring outfit" prize both days....
We like a 8-ball of Crows.....( Sorry Nick!&#128512

Click to expand...

Ageed, but the Yanks all look like delegates to a Dennis the Menace convention


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

311, and taking a bit off a driver. Different game to rhetoric one I play.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			311, and taking a bit off a driver. Different game to rhetoric one I play.
		
Click to expand...

Auto correct, the equals rhetoric?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2016)

That's another in a rucksack......


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Pieters. Eagle. Get in there.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2016)

Imurg said:



			That's another in a rucksack......
		
Click to expand...

And, apparently, it was Pieter's Dad!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 1, 2016)

This is an unbelievable display of golf! Pieters and McIlroy on fire.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

Pieters proving to be a fantastic pick by DC.


----------



## IainP (Oct 1, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Pieters proving to be a fantastic pick by DC.
		
Click to expand...

Did you hear Rory's interview?
We hadn't practiced, hadn't discussed which ball, or who tee off on which hole. We spun for it.

Preparation, pah!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

IainP said:



			Did you hear Rory's interview?
We hadn't practiced, hadn't discussed which ball, or who tee off on which hole. We spun for it.

Preparation, pah!
		
Click to expand...

No I missed that,that's brilliant. 
They really do look like they enjoy playing together.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

Good way to wind up Mickelson after his comments earlier this week.


----------



## Crow (Oct 1, 2016)

Imurg said:



			The European team have certainly won the "who can wear the most boring outfit" prize both days....
We like a 8-ball of Crows.....( Sorry Nick!&#128512

Click to expand...

None taken.


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2016)

shivas irons said:



*I really think the US are going to lose interest in the Ryder Cup period if they lose this one*,they have been working on an entire strategy this time and if this doesent work.........we might have to let them win one,but not this one &#62986;.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, welll give 'em South America or, maybe, Australasia.



Dan2501 said:



			I wish Butch Harmon was on commentary 100% of the time. *He's awesome.*

Click to expand...

That's so true.
I normally like Monty but he's starting to bore me with his constant anti Mickleson crap.
What's that all about?
Have those two got an issue?


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 1, 2016)

Butch is class!!
They will ask Sergio to putt everything now!!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

Could really do without the image of seeing through DJ's troos there.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Great start to the afternoon, everybody playing well for Europe, superb golf from both sides.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 1, 2016)

They keep saying 60 yards is a tricky distance, I love a 60 yard pitch. Its a 3/4 PW.


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 1, 2016)

Team USA see-through white trousers are not flzattering


----------



## Junior (Oct 1, 2016)

Slime said:



			Nah, welll give 'em South America or, maybe, Australasia.



That's so true.
I normally like Monty but he's starting to bore me with his constant anti Mickleson crap.
What's that all about?
Have those two got an issue?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I don't normally mind Monty (I know some don't warm to his commentary on here) but he's getting hard to bare.  

Crowd are getting well oiled.........love it when it gets feisty  

Why has 'mashed potato' become 'cheeseburger'


----------



## Junior (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Could really do without the image of seeing through DJ's troos there.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that Jim !!!!  Not the most flattering trousers.


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2016)

So, two Americans find water from the tee ........................... and they still have to fist bump. 
What a couple of *****!


----------



## apj0524 (Oct 1, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Great quote from Butch..."I don't think Phil Mickleson can even spell Fairway"
		
Click to expand...

Loved that when I heard it been chuckling all evening :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Why are the picnic benches not marked on my stroke saver?
		
Click to expand...

With 60,000 Americans there, there must be 40,000 benches.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

Sergio's putting becoming a concern. A makeable one for a win missed after that short one earlier


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

Seems spectators are starting to be thrown out after throwing abuse at the European players.


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2016)

Westy drops a bomb!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

Seems one of the pairs is on the clock. Why? hardly like they won't get round and not exactly masses of golfers on the course.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seems one of the pairs is on the clock. Why? hardly like they won't get round and not exactly masses of golfers on the course.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be dark in 3 1/2 hours over there....got to keep them moving..last match only played 5 or 6 holes......


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 1, 2016)

Imurg said:



			It'll be dark in 3 1/2 hours over there....got to keep them moving..last match only played 5 or 6 holes......
		
Click to expand...

Never mind how frustrating it is to watch. How much discussion is needed from players of this quality over shots...does my head in!


----------



## Junior (Oct 1, 2016)

Even Sergio won't miss that one !!!!

WHAT A SHOT BY REED !!!!

I can't stop watching this.  It really is an exhibition of golf.  The RC is truly one of the best spectator events going.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rory, Sergio, REED!

Some golf going on. What a treat.


----------



## Junior (Oct 1, 2016)

Hardly any putts being given at all .....it's like playing Liverbirdie :rofl:


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 1, 2016)

Unbelievable geoff ! Surely they can't keep it up, fantastic viewing.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 1, 2016)

It seems like Rory is really warming to the Ryder Cup. Just looking at his face you know there isn't a chance in hell of him losing his match, seriously up for it.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 1, 2016)

Junior said:



			Hardly any putts being given at all .....it's like playing Liverbirdie :rofl:

Click to expand...

Except you can understand the format!! Imagine if LB ran the Ryder Cup... "It's day 2, time for the Pairs Mongolian Texas Scramble.... any questions? Ask Linda....."


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

Spieth popping pills - ibuprofen - is the pressure of his terrible driving getting to him?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 1, 2016)

Looks like its down to the singles and I expect Europe to front load again and hope the USA do the same and I really,really hope Rory gets Reed and shuts him up.Do like a bit of passion though.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Spieth popping pills - ibuprofen - is the pressure of his terrible driving getting to him?
		
Click to expand...

Probably caffeine to keep him awake, he's that slow he's nodding off


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

Rory is a different gravy.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 1, 2016)

Junior said:



			Hardly any putts being given at all .....it's like playing Liverbirdie :rofl:

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

Certainly seems like it's LB's "inside the width of a fag paper" rules for gimmes!

Some incredible golf being played, great to watch


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 1, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			:rofl: :rofl:

Certainly seems like it's LB's "inside the width of a fag paper" rules for gimmes!

Some incredible gold being played, great to watch
		
Click to expand...

Indeed the golf is pure gold! 


Edit: ha, too slow!


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

Americans pulling back a bit. Brilliant seeing Rory fired up, makes you wonder how many majors he'd have if he didn't find them a day job chore.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Indeed the golf is pure gold! 

Click to expand...

Too quick for me to fix my sausage fingered mistake! :thup:

Great golf today btw, nice to get below 3 aswell :cheers:


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm not a violent person but I really hope someone turns round and lumps cheeseburger man soon. Knob :angry:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

Junior said:



			Hardly any putts being given at all .....it's like playing Liverbirdie :rofl:

Click to expand...

Especially with your uglyass putter.


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 1, 2016)

Patrick Reed WOW &#128558;
Tomorrow Reed v McIlroy pls.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Patrick Reed WOW &#63022;
Tomorrow Reed v McIlroy pls.
		
Click to expand...

yes, please.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2016)

Really liking Nick Dougherty's commentary 
Spot the difference between him , Monty & Roe


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Americans pulling back a bit. Brilliant seeing Rory fired up, makes you wonder how many majors he'd have if he didn't find them a day job chore.
		
Click to expand...

Was only just thinking along the same lines... unbeatable in this form and mindset


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Spieth popping pills - ibuprofen - is the pressure of his terrible driving getting to him?
		
Click to expand...

He'll pretend he had a headache or something else imaginary.
Every time he hits a poor shot it's not his fault.
So far in this event I've heard him say;
'That one jumped on me'.
'The wind didn't touch it'
'Mud ball'.
He's a great golfer but he must be a little more human, in my opinion.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

If Reed gets any hotter he's going to supernova. 

Westwood sinks a monster! Blimey! Just cant keep up with this. 

And I've run out of beer. Argh!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 1, 2016)

Cripes Westwood is putting well today. Did I mention I'd have picked him?


----------



## the_exile (Oct 1, 2016)

Reed is playing other-worldly golf at the moment... He's the Yank Poulter for the way the RC inspires him to play some awesome golf.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			And I've run out of beer. Argh!
		
Click to expand...

Ryder cup rookie?:ears:


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 1, 2016)

THIS IS GOLF PEOPLE

Americans, shouting all sorts of crap... please chuck them out!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 1, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Too quick for me to fix my sausage fingered mistake! :thup:

Great golf today btw, nice to get below 3 aswell :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 1, 2016)

Westwood holed a putt. There's hope for us all! 

Not sure who thought beige polo shirts were a good idea...... 

Could really do with Garcia and Kaymer doing something in the 3rd match. Like losing the yips for Sergio!


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 1, 2016)

Junior said:



			Why has 'mashed potato' become 'cheeseburger'
		
Click to expand...

Low carb diets?


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ryder cup rookie?:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately I have an excellent selection of whisky to hand.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 1, 2016)

The wife is like "Christ it's as though there's thousands of Homer Simpsons there" &#128514;


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Slime said:



			He'll pretend he had a headache or something else imaginary.
Every time he hits a poor shot it's not his fault.
So far in this event I've heard him say;
'That one jumped on me'.
'The wind didn't touch it'
'Mud ball'.
He's a great golfer but he must be a little more human, in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

That one jumped on me was Zach. Not Speith.


----------



## Junior (Oct 1, 2016)

We need to start holing some putts!!! Reed 5 under through 4 holes.....now it's like playing against NWJocko :rofl:


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Yurup seem to have gone a bit cold.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			The wife is like "Christ it's as though there's thousands of Homer Simpsons there" &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Just the one of me! Fortunately for everyone here


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

If only we could putt...


----------



## Junior (Oct 1, 2016)

Have you ever seen so many putts drop ?????  Unbelievable


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

TIme for one of them great Ryder cup 1/2 hours for us.....


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2016)

Junior said:



			Have you ever seen so many putts drop ?????  Unbelievable
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, over the last twenty minutes or so, they're mostly from the Americans.
I'm just waiting for the next momentum swing!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			TIme for one of them great Ryder cup 1/2 hours for us.....
		
Click to expand...

We need it. Momentum definitely shifting the US way


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2016)

.................. and so it begins! 


Thanks Thomas :thup:.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

Brilliant from Pieters 

Rory getting another heckler thrown out 

https://twitter.com/footbalifights/status/782321844540039168


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

Slime said:



			.................. and so it begins! 


Thanks Thomas :thup:.
		
Click to expand...

Need it in the bottom two games though. Big ask to turn these around


----------



## hovis (Oct 1, 2016)

Im getting a little frustrated at sky playing a hundred replays of a shot i saw 5 seconds ago


----------



## Wilson (Oct 1, 2016)

Great putt by Pieters, Europe need to hang in there, lots of American putts being holed - Reed is on fire.

Video on Twitter of a fan being abusive to Rory, Rory confronting him, and fan being thrown out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

Wilson said:



			Great putt by Pieters, Europe need to hang in there, lots of American putts being holed - Reed is on fire.

Video on Twitter of a fan being abusive to Rory, Rory confronting him, and fan being thrown out.
		
Click to expand...

Fans have been chucked out of US Opens, the Masters and other events. With all this brilliant golf being played, does it really matter what some drunken idiot shouts or does. It's not affecting McIlroy or the Europeans other than we are getting out putted


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

The key match is willet and Westwood. They have to win.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fans have been chucked out of US Opens, the Masters and other events. With all this brilliant golf being played, does it really matter what some drunken idiot shouts or does. It's not affecting McIlroy or the Europeans other than we are getting out putted
		
Click to expand...

If Rory feels the need to go into the crowd and confront him it obviously is affecting him and why should he accept verbal abuse?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			If Rory feels the need to go into the crowd and confront him it obviously is affecting him and why should he accept verbal abuse?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but one out of how many? Will always be one that goes too far.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			The key match is willet and Westwood. They have to win.
		
Click to expand...

As long as Westwood doesn't stuff one into the water on the par 3 we'll be fine.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fans have been chucked out of US Opens, the Masters and other events. With all this brilliant golf being played, does it really matter what some drunken idiot shouts or does. It's not affecting McIlroy or the Europeans other than we are getting out putted
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does, can't believe your condoning it.

The American captain and players should be coming out and apologising and appealing to their fans to show some respect for the other team and traditions of golf.

When good men.......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Agreed but one out of how many? Will always be one that goes too far.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's ok then,let's just let them behave like first class knobs.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 1, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			The key match is willet and Westwood. They have to win.
		
Click to expand...

We're doomed! Doomed I tells you...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Agreed but one out of how many? Will always be one that goes too far.
		
Click to expand...

Homer it's not just one
Are you just arguing the opposite to lpoolphil again just for the sake of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Well that's ok then,let's just let them behave like first class knobs.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is you're not going to stop it are you. Just because one idiot is chucked out the xenophobic cheering isn't going to disappear. The players are getting on with it, for the most part and if they can get some blue on the board, then like last night they'll go quiet very quickly. Of course if they get up in the Westwood game and it's a 3-1 session then it will get loud and OTT. However if Garcia does that more often then it'll help


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Garcia what a putt.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			As long as Westwood doesn't stuff one into the water on the par 3 we'll be fine.....
		
Click to expand...

You were pretty quiet when he was knocking in birdie putts to win holes - all you have done is post constant negative about Westwood.

Did he steal your last Rolo or something ?


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

To be fair, there have been plenty of times the US players have told the home crowds to shut it today. The atmosphere is nearly all good and it's just an extreme minority being idiots. 

Anyway. The golf's too good to get distracted by internet gossiping. We need to sink some putts. 

Come on!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thing is you're not going to stop it are you. Just because one idiot is chucked out the xenophobic cheering isn't going to disappear. The players are getting on with it, for the most part and if they can get some blue on the board, then like last night they'll go quiet very quickly. Of course if they get up in the Westwood game and it's a 3-1 session then it will get loud and OTT. However if Garcia does that more often then it'll help
		
Click to expand...

So just let them get worse and worse, then?

If you don't punish some, more will do it.

Shame on all the US organisers, players and captains.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thing is you're not going to stop it are you. Just because one idiot is chucked out the xenophobic cheering isn't going to disappear. The players are getting on with it, for the most part and if they can get some blue on the board, then like last night they'll go quiet very quickly. Of course if they get up in the Westwood game and it's a 3-1 session then it will get loud and OTT. However if Garcia does that more often then it'll help
		
Click to expand...

With an attitude like that then no you're not going to stop it. 
Infact it'll get worse as it will be seen to be acceptable.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			If Rory feels the need to go into the crowd and confront him it obviously is affecting him and why should he accept verbal abuse?
		
Click to expand...

I so don't get this logic. We hear it all the time at football stadiums. Why are we so precious about our golfers?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

Condone that homer!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I so don't get this logic. We hear it all the time at football stadiums. Why are we so precious about our golfers?
		
Click to expand...

Different standards of behaviour expected.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I so don't get this logic. We hear it all the time at football stadiums. Why are we so precious about our golfers?
		
Click to expand...

 SO it's okay to shout on someone's backswing then?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm so don't get this logic. We hear it all the time at football stadiums. Why are we so precious about our golfers?
		
Click to expand...

Because that's football and this is golf and I'm sure you being a golfer can understand the difference between the two sports and how the crowds are expected to act 

If golf crowds start to become like football crowds where it's common to throw abuse after abuse at players then the sport has gone to the dogs. 

You don't throw abuse at golfers - it's as simple as that , it's a golf course not a football ground 


And there is another spectator ( they aren't supporters or fans ) thrown out after abusing Stenson as he was about to putt

If you believe it's acceptable to throw abuse at a golfer then stick to football


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I so don't get this logic. We hear it all the time at football stadiums. Why are we so precious about our golfers?
		
Click to expand...

Does that make it OK that we hear it all the time at football then? Would you not prefer something to be done about the imbeciles. 

Should golf really just accept it because it happens in football?


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I so don't get this logic. We hear it all the time at football stadiums. Why are we so precious about our golfers?
		
Click to expand...

So, golf and football are comparable in this respect?
Unbelievable.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Cooooooch


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

What the hell was that celebration by Mickleson & Kuch?? &#128563;&#128584;


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

That's not how you clean a mud ball, Rory.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 1, 2016)

Feel sorry for Sergio, seems to be playing Phil and kuchar on his own.


----------



## hovis (Oct 1, 2016)

Im actually watching this on mute


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



*You were pretty quiet when he was knocking in birdie putts to win holes *- all you have done is post constant negative about Westwood.

Did he steal your last Rolo or something ?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I wasn't on the forum back in the early 2000s

It ain't personal, just think he was very poor in the first match where he managed to lose 5 and 4 with one of the form players in the EUR team. Where as there are players such as Cabrera-bello, Matt FP and Wood sitting out who would have been a much better bet. I actually did think he was worth a captains pick. Unlike Kaymer

And I'm sorry but I just have no confidence in him knocking in putts.  As just witnessed. .


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Feel sorry for Sergio, seems to be playing Phil and kuchar on his own.
		
Click to expand...

Should have been Knox...


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Yep, Westy still can't putt.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I so don't get this logic. We hear it all the time at football stadiums. Why are we so precious about our golfers?
		
Click to expand...

Look at the link Phil posted, it was while he was walking from Green to Tee, foul mouthed personal abuse and women stood around, would you accept it in the street off a stranger?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			SO it's okay to shout on someone's backswing then?
		
Click to expand...

Is it ok for thousands to boo and jeer as a penalty is taken?

i fully accept it can be off putting, and if it was every tournament I'd say it was too much. But in a team event, the fans are part of it. Cross the line with foul abuse and fair enough they should go. But, whilst I accept. Last don't like it. For me, it's not an issue. I recall bubba and poults getting the crowd to make noise. Some like it, others (most) don't.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Look at the link Phil posted, it was while he was walking from Green to Tee, foul mouthed personal abuse and women stood around, would you accept it in the street off a stranger?
		
Click to expand...

I accept that probably overstrepped the mark. But, it wasn't just put in the street. The course is the equivalent of a stadium. And you hear plenty worse at all stadiums Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I accept that probably overstrepped the mark. But, it wasn't just put in the street. The course is the equivalent of a stadium. And you hear plenty worse at all stadiums Saturday afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, he didn't try shouting banter, it was personal and abusive and from 3-4 feet away, it wasn't some strange voice in the crowd,


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because that's football and this is golf and I'm sure you being a golfer can understand the difference between the two sports and how the crowds are expected to act 

If golf crowds start to become like football crowds where it's common to throw abuse after abuse at players then the sport has gone to the dogs. 

You don't throw abuse at golfers - it's as simple as that , it's a golf course not a football ground 


And there is another spectator ( they aren't supporters or fans ) thrown out after abusing Stenson as he was about to putt

If you believe it's acceptable to throw abuse at a golfer then stick to football
		
Click to expand...

Get off your high horse. 

you don't tell me how I can choose to view an event be that football, golf or tiddlywinks. 

If anyone thinks it's ok how footballers get given abuse, but not golfers then I suggest you stop being such pompous hypocrites and accept that supporters pay the players wages in effect and so they should roll their sleeves up accept it as part of the game. 

That or or we go back to the game with low viewing figures and low prize funds whilst the mass American market stops funding the game.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Come on rosey


----------



## paddyc (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I accept that probably overstrepped the mark. But, it wasn't just put in the street. The course is the equivalent of a stadium. And you hear plenty worse at all stadiums Saturday afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Your talking crap mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Is it ok for thousands to boo and jeer as a penalty is taken?

i fully accept it can be off putting, and if it was every tournament I'd say it was too much. But in a team event, the fans are part of it. Cross the line with foul abuse and fair enough they should go. But, whilst I accept. Last don't like it. For me, it's not an issue. I recall bubba and poults getting the crowd to make noise. Some like it, others (most) don't.
		
Click to expand...

YEs, football is a fluid game.

golf isn't. It's a game of concentration. shall we allow smoke flares, drums and bangers as well? 

GEt your Ryder cup voovoozelas here.......


----------



## paddyc (Oct 1, 2016)

Thomas Pieters wow! unbelievable performance


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Bet they're really sweating over your Â£2 stake ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Hey, it's now gone up to 7.4 to 1 to cash out, so that's nearly 15 quid.  Who's laughing now!  

They'll be eating well in Hacker Towers tomorrow.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			YEs, football is a fluid game.

golf isn't. It's a game of concentration. shall we allow smoke flares, drums and bangers as well? 

GEt your Ryder cup voovoozelas here.......
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but a penalty isn't a fluid part of the game. The rest maybe, but when your stood at 12 yards at,osphere can clearly have an effect. 

Rory just said himself that a loud crowd has fired him up.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Really need Westwood and Willett not to lose and let's hope Rose and Stenson can pull it off.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hey, it's now gone up to 7.4 to 1 to cash out, so that's nearly 15 quid.  Who's laughing now!  

They'll be eating well in Hacker Towers tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

KFC bucket or MaccyD's...&#128513;


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Your talking crap mate
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, please be nice. 

f I was a precious golfer that may hurt my feelings.


----------



## hovis (Oct 1, 2016)

People saying it happens at football stadiums so its ok?  
Why should it be ok for footballers to take that abuse? 

Quite simple. . Football is played by morons and supported by morons. I wouldn't expect anything else . However when i spectate in sports such as golf,  cricket and rugby the elements of of class are lifted and such behaviour shouldn't  be tolerated


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Get off your high horse. 

you don't tell me how I can choose to view an event be that football, golf or tifflywinks. 

If anyone thinks it's ok how footballers get given abuse, but not golfers then I suggest you stop being so pompous and accept that supporters pay the players wages in effect and so they should roll their sleeves up.
		
Click to expand...

When did I say it was ok to throw abuse at footballers ? 

Just because a spectator pays to watch the players doesn't mean that he can act in anyway he wishes 

Golf is a gentleman's game , it's full of respect for each other and the crowds are expected to be respectful to the players and other spectators - it is unacceptable to throw abuse or attempt to put off players by shouting when they are trying to play their shot. Golf is not a sport played in a stadium with a cheering crowd for 90mins - the crowd are appreciative of the play of the players and show that when they play good shots. When the player is about to take their shot then silence is required. That's not being pompous that showing the same etiquette players are expected to show. If someone can show that then the can leave the course and go and watch a sport where they can get away with hurling abuse at players

Just because football crowds stoop to the lowest level doesn't mean other sports follow on


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Sorry but a penalty isn't a fluid part of the game. The rest maybe, but when your stood at 12 yards at,osphere can clearly have an effect. 

Rory just said himself that a loud crowd has fired him up.
		
Click to expand...

No one is saying the whole crowd should be quiet, there's a time and place, but at no time in any sport is personal abuse acceptable.
Look at the behaviour of 80,000 fans in a Rugby Stadium when a kick is being taken, are they all wrong as it doesn't happen in football? Football is not the benchmark for spectator behaviour.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

Imurg said:



			KFC bucket or MaccyD's...&#62977;
		
Click to expand...

I'm keeping it classy and going for foot long subways with an cookie.  What a time to be alive.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

hovis said:



			People saying it happens at football stadiums so its ok?  
Why should it be ok for footballers to take that abuse? 

Quite simple. . Football is played by morons and supported by morons. I wouldn't expect anything else . However when i spectate in sports such as golf,  cricket and rugby the elements of of class are lifted and such behaviour shouldn't  be tolerated
		
Click to expand...

Steady on the football insults please, I'm certainly no moron.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did I say it was ok to throw abuse at footballers ? 

Just because a spectator pays to watch the players doesn't mean that he can act in anyway he wishes 

Golf is a gentleman's game , it's full of respect for each other and the crowds are expected to be respectful to the players and other spectators - it is unacceptable to throw abuse or attempt to put off players by shouting when they are trying to play their shot. Golf is not a sport played in a stadium with a cheering crowd for 90mins - the crowd are appreciative of the play of the players and show that when they play good shots. When the player is about to take their shot then silence is required. That's not being pompous that showing the same etiquette players are expected to show. If someone can show that then the can leave the course and go and watch a sport where they can get away with hurling abuse at players
		
Click to expand...

Where did I say YOU said it was ok? I said anyone.

amd again, you're nit the governing body. Pretty sure the PGA are happy to take the money from the fans who cheer and call for cheeseburgers as drives are smashed. 

id imagine the fans at the Ryder cup are the same that watch other PGA events and are perfectly repectful. But during team events fans become more hostile. 

Rory has already said he got fired up by it, and he's certainly played better with each round.

i accept close in his face an personal is out of line. But boing etc is fine by me. It's panto. Maybe if we'd lost so many events in recent history our fans would be trying to upset their players when over here. Although going by the repsonse to my opinion, it would appear not.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Sorry but a penalty isn't a fluid part of the game. The rest maybe, but when your stood at 12 yards at,osphere can clearly have an effect. 

Rory just said himself that a loud crowd has fired him up.
		
Click to expand...

Ok 2 seconds of a footy game isn't, but clutching at straws.

I argued a few years ago that it was okay for the crowd to sing songs at the Ryder cup and still believe it.

The rest of the yank behaviour is so far over the line though. Condone away, but golf, cricket and rugby have different codes of honour to football, and I say that as a footy fan.

WHy are the us players so embarrassed then?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

hovis said:



			People saying it happens at football stadiums so its ok?  
Why should it be ok for footballers to take that abuse? 

Quite simple. . Football is played by morons and supported by morons. I wouldn't expect anything else . However when i spectate in sports such as golf,  cricket and rugby the elements of of class are lifted and such behaviour shouldn't  be tolerated
		
Click to expand...

Wow.

I'd rather share a drink with any of the rednecks of U S A cheering mob thansomeone that has such an elitist view.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok 2 seconds of a footy game isn't, but clutching at straws.

I argued a few years ago that it was okay for the crowd to sing songs at the Ryder cup and still believe it.

The rest of the yank behaviour is so far over the line though. Condone away, but golf, cricket and rugby have different codes of honour to football, and I say that as a footy fan.

WHy are the us players so embarrassed then?
		
Click to expand...

im sure on occasion the us players are slightly embarrassed. And I fully understand that people still belive that golf fans are better than the scummy football fans. 

I personally don't. nkt for the Ryder cup. All other events yes. But the Ryder cup is now bigged up as them against us and so hostility IMO was not only expected but adds to it. 

Maybe be it's because I've only got into golf later in life and spent too long with my common folk friends and family.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			im sure on occasion the us players are slightly embarrassed. And I fully understand that people still belive that golf fans are better than the scummy football fans. 

I personally don't. nkt for the Ryder cup. All other events yes. But the Ryder cup is now bigged up as them against us and so hostility IMO was not only expected but adds to it. 

Maybe be it's because I've only got into golf later in life and spent too long with my common folk friends and family.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with background or age when started playing golf, it's basic common sense and respect, support your team in any sport, absolutely, but no need to behave like a dick.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2016)

Holmes splash!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Come on Westwood and Willett!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			im sure on occasion the us players are slightly embarrassed. And I fully understand that people still belive that golf fans are better than the scummy football fans. 

I personally don't. nkt for the Ryder cup. All other events yes. But the Ryder cup is now bigged up as them against us and so hostility IMO was not only expected but adds to it. 

Maybe be it's because I've only got into golf later in life and spent too long with my common folk friends and family.
		
Click to expand...

SO all bets are off and let any behaviour reign then?

Luckily our fans are better than that.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 1, 2016)

Personally I don't understand any of it.

Really enjoy the Ryder Cup as it is Matchplay and formats like 4BBB & Foursomes which we don't usually see the pro's play. Really attacking golf played by some of the world's best.

Fantastic to watch but I can honestly say I am not greatly bothered which side wins. Any partisanship I may have felt disappeared with all the jingoistic hype that has become attached to it by both sides and has increased massively in recent years.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Nothing to do with background or age when started playing golf, it's basic common sense and respect, support your team in any sport, absolutely, but no need to behave like a dick.
		
Click to expand...

Ok. So have you ever jeered an opponent at goodison? Cursed one maybe?

For me, team sports invlolve crowd participation. Be that support or hostilities. 
Personal attacks like the abuse to Mcirloy over steps, but generalised booing of a player when they hole out, or cheering when they miss is fine by me. 

Im nit gonna change that view point.

so will respectfully bow out of the line of convo now as it's a distraction from the golf that I'm enjoying.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			SO all bets are off and let any behaviour reign then?

Luckily our fans are better than that.
		
Click to expand...

See above. Personal attacks no. Rest fair game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Ok. So have you ever jeered an opponent at goodison? Cursed one maybe?

For me, team sports invlolve crowd participation. Be that support or hostilities. 
Personal attacks like the abuse to Mcirloy over steps, but generalised booing of a player when they hole out, or cheering when they miss is fine by me. 

Im nit gonna change that view point.

so will respectfully bow out of the line of convo now as it's a distraction from the golf that I'm enjoying.
		
Click to expand...

I'm all for the crowd involvement, already said that, plus they serve beer from 9 in the morning so behaviour will deteriorate as alcohol intake rises.
It was the personal attack I was on about.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm all for the crowd involvement, already said that, plus they serve beer from 9 in the morning so behaviour will deteriorate as alcohol intake rises.
It was the personal attack I was on about.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Wires crossed somewhere then. 

Persoanlly think 9am beers asking for trouble, but the amount most companies have to pay to sell at events like that (if run independantly) they have to maximise business hours.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Holmes splash!!!
		
Click to expand...

Bugger!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2016)

That is shocking from Westwood and Willett!


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 1, 2016)

There is something inevitable about the miss when Lee Westwood stands over putts, sure sometimes they go in, but you always think, oh dear it is Westwood


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2016)

Some really big blows there for the US - big half hour for them just gone


----------



## Leereed (Oct 1, 2016)

Putting has been a major issue for the last three groups.Not good enough at this level.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 1, 2016)

Poor from Westwood & Willet - sounded to me like there was a shout on Westwood's backswing?

DC must be wondering about his choice to play the above & Kaymer this afternoon.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some really big blows there for the US - big half hour for them just gone
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Unfortunately it could be this past hour that decides the outcome of the match. Not sure we've got enough in the team to come back from a deficit in the singles tomorrow. Going in all square we'd struggle and even with a small lead I wouldn't be confident. I hope I'm proved wrong and that we have a strong showing in the singles tomorrow but at the minute I'm fearing the worst.


----------



## paddyc (Oct 1, 2016)

Looks like 3-1 usa this afternoon.Another monutain to climb in the singles.Williet Westwood and kaymer opponents might as well give them their points now. That will leave usa needing 2 points to win, Might need another Miracle in Medinah


----------



## paddyc (Oct 1, 2016)

Spoke to soon. what a player that Westwood is


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 1, 2016)

A real big fan of the guy, but kaymer has had an absolute shocker the last 2 days.  Clarke must be kicking himself for resting Rafa.

Felt sorry for sergio, looked like he was playing the 2 of them himself, and some of the putts they holed were obscene.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 1, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Spoke to soon. what a player that Westwood is
		
Click to expand...

No, you were right first time....


----------



## Leereed (Oct 2, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Spoke to soon. what a player that Westwood is
		
Click to expand...

No you didn't


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 2, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Spoke to soon. what a player that Westwood is
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear!


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 2, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Spoke to soon. what a player that Westwood is
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You were pretty quiet when he was knocking in birdie putts to win holes - all you have done is post constant negative about Westwood.

Did he steal your last Rolo or something ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Oct 2, 2016)

lobthewedge said:



			Oh dear!
		
Click to expand...

oh dear...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Can't honestly believe that, gutted!


----------



## louise_a (Oct 2, 2016)

Ouch, that was a bad miss by Westwood.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 2, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			There is something inevitable about the miss when Lee Westwood stands over putts, sure sometimes they go in, but you always think, oh dear it is Westwood
		
Click to expand...

He is consistent


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2016)

aaaaaarghhh!!!


----------



## paddyc (Oct 2, 2016)

lobthewedge said:



			Oh dear!
		
Click to expand...

FFS


----------



## moogie (Oct 2, 2016)

Westwood has to be the worst short range putter in the world
So twitchy


----------



## Jimbop90 (Oct 2, 2016)

There's something stuck in my windpipe..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

A lot of putts missed from people this afternoon - Garcia , Kaymer , Westwood , Rose , Stenson all missing putts that they should be making where as the US players have made them all 

I have no doubt the focus will be firmly on Westwood again

If they don't sink them tomorrow it's an impossible task.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 2, 2016)

Sadly I wasn't wrong, what a mistake putting Westwood back in was.

Can't see us pulling this back in the singles. Hope I'm wrong but think that's game over.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

Personally think Westwood should of holed out first. Marginally less pressure knowing Willet still had a chance after him?

either way, another clutch putt missed. Hopefully he wins his final Ryder cup point tomorrow.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 2, 2016)

Westwood, a has been that never really was.


----------



## hovis (Oct 2, 2016)

Westwood is shocking.  Americans must be pissing their pants.


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 2, 2016)

Well I think it's safe to say that Lee will need to qualify himself if he wants to play in another one of these. Pathetic with the putter for someone with such experience. Kaymer not much better.


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 2, 2016)

moogie said:



			Westwood has to be the worst short range putter in the world
So twitchy
		
Click to expand...

This.....that was pathetic,a player of his statue &#128553;


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

Westood well and truly let his mate down absolutely shocking


----------



## 3565 (Oct 2, 2016)

How costly could them 2 missed putts by Westwood be by tomorrow night? Personally this I think will be his last Ryder cup as a player.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 2, 2016)

Not really sure that the missed putt by Westwood is that big a deal in the grand scheme of things. Assuming Rose/Stenson don't somehow manage to get a half from their match we'd still have been 9 - 7 down going into the singles tomorrow. Does anyone think we are playing well enough to get 7 points from the singles to retain it?


----------



## paddyc (Oct 2, 2016)

lobthewedge said:



			Oh dear!
		
Click to expand...
















Clarke has to take a lot flak for bringing in westwood and kaymer this afternoon. Have not heard his reasons for their selection but its very strange. Wood did great,Fitz played well.Cabrera bello has been superb and poor Sully who is great matchplayer


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not really sure that the missed putt by Westwood is that big a deal in the grand scheme of things. Assuming Rose/Stenson don't somehow manage to get a half from their match we'd still have been 9 - 7 down going into the singles tomorrow. Does anyone think we are playing well enough to get 7 points from the singles to retain it?
		
Click to expand...

If you look at the 12 players there is definitely 7-8 of them that I think could win a point, it really depends on the draw, if our strongest get their strongest it's game on, but if the draw goes against us then I think the difference will be our weaker players.


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 2, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Clarke has to take a lot flak for bringing in westwood and kaymer this afternoon. Have not heard his reasons for their selection but its very strange. Wood did great,Fitz played well.Cabrera bello has been superb and poor Sully who is great matchplayer
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 2, 2016)

When is the singles' line up announced?


----------



## Wilson (Oct 2, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Clarke has to take a lot flak for bringing in westwood and kaymer this afternoon. Have not heard his reasons for their selection but its very strange. Wood did great,Fitz played well.Cabrera bello has been superb and poor Sully who is great matchplayer
		
Click to expand...

I think it's going to be really interesting to hear his reasoning for playing Westwood/Kaymer/Willet this afternoon. The first 2 were terrible yesterday, and Willet not great, yet RCB has played well, as did Wood & Fitzpatrick earlier, and aside from the water shot I don't recall Sullivan playing too badly yesterday.

Poor afternoon for Europe.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 2, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not really sure that the missed putt by Westwood is that big a deal in the grand scheme of things. Assuming Rose/Stenson don't somehow manage to get a half from their match we'd still have been 9 - 7 down going into the singles tomorrow. Does anyone think we are playing well enough to get 7 points from the singles to retain it?
		
Click to expand...

Not that putt no.

Westwoods probably cost 2 points though as he's been horrific both times he's played.

If I was him id have talked the captain out of putting me back out this afternoon.

We've no chance in the singles, needed a lead going in to have a sniff imo


----------



## PieMan (Oct 2, 2016)

I know we cannot even imagine the pressure they're under, but that was an awful putt from Westwood. Cannot see a Medinah this time round. Shame really as some in the crowd don't deserve a USA win.


----------



## Faldono1fan (Oct 2, 2016)

All that hard work to get the momentum back lost by Clarke making poor choices just to keep his mates happy. Uphill task now, but the way the rookies and Mcilroy are playing we may have an outside chance.


----------



## paddyc (Oct 2, 2016)

Big mistakes by Clarke after 4-0 down getting back to within a point and having all the momentum and now we have handed it back to them.Leaving out Rafa and wood fitzpatrick bringing back westwood willett and kaymer

Very poor captaincy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Not that putt no.

Westwoods probably cost 2 points though as he's been horrific both times he's played.

If I was him id have talked the captain out of putting me back out this afternoon.

We've no chance in the singles, needed a lead going in to have a sniff imo
		
Click to expand...

Does Willett not take any responsibility then today ? He didn't win a single hole where as Westwood won both the holes with great birdies plus he had two more - seemed like Westwood was on his own in that match.

And reading some of the other posts ( not yours ) 

Picking someone to keep his mates happy !!

A has been who never was !

Seems the scapegoat has been truely found


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 2, 2016)

Captain Clarke looks and sounds like he could do with a good cry.

I know strange things happen on ryder cup sunday, but tomorrow could be a massacre!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2016)

Sad to say I think the captain has a lot to answer for in picking Kaymer, Westwood and Willett when Suilivan, Wood, Bello had all performed well, also to break up the Garcia pairing looked a mistake too

Very little chance of a win tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Massive job to raise the spirits for tomorrow, got to get them on the back foot and keep mentioning Medinah loud enough for the Yanks to hear.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

Two good sessions and two poor ones. A couple of common denominators in the sessions.....


----------



## karlcole (Oct 2, 2016)

When will Clarke actually tell us his reasoning behind this afternoons selection shocker?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Does Willett not take any responsibility then today ? He didn't win a single hole where as Westwood won both the holes with great birdies plus he had two more - seemed like Westwood was on his own in that match.

And reading some of the other posts ( not yours ) 

Picking someone to keep his mates happy !!

A has been who never was !

Seems the scapegoat has been truely found
		
Click to expand...

Phil, matchplay is 95% (at least) about putting.

How many 2/3/4ft putts has Westwood missed? He's been horrendous on the greens.

Not sure why you need to defend him, isn't personal against you.

Kaymer has been rubbish aswell. God knows why those 2 were put out this afternoon


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

karlcole said:



			When will Clarke actually tell us his reasoning behind this afternoons selection shocker?
		
Click to expand...

He already has. 

It was Strength apparently.......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Clarke gave an explanation as to his afternoon choices, he went for experience and strength they didn't come through for him though.


----------



## Faldono1fan (Oct 2, 2016)

I am a big Westwood fan and have huge respect for Kaymer, but quite simply they were not playing well enough compared to the other rookies. I do feel that he felt huge pressure to play Lee more than once on the first 2 days and went on reputation rather than form. Yes Willet was disappointing as well and must take an equal portion of the blame, but why not pick Rafa,Wood,Fitz or Sullivan. They were ALL playing better!!


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 2, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Phil, matchplay is 95% (at least) about putting.

How many 2/3/4ft putts has Westwood missed? He's been horrendous on the greens.

Not sure why you need to defend him, isn't personal against you.

Kaymer has been rubbish aswell. God knows why those 2 were put out this afternoon
		
Click to expand...


As i said earlier in the thread, there is an inevitability about Westwood and missing putts, every big stage he is ever on, you see him lining up puts, the WINNERS make and think, here we go again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Phil, matchplay is 95% (at least) about putting.

How many 2/3/4ft putts has Westwood missed? He's been horrendous on the greens.

Not sure why you need to defend him, isn't personal against you.

Kaymer has been rubbish aswell. God knows why those 2 were put out this afternoon
		
Click to expand...

Westwood was the reason that match got as far as it did 

And why is it just Westwood getting the stick ?

Did you see the two shockers that Garcia missed ? 4 matches went out today -Rose again had another poor session 

I'm defending him because I believe it's unfair to single out one person when it's quite clear there is only about 3/4 players who can hold their heads up fully - the rest have all played well below their level and that's the reason why Europe are currently 3 points behind 

Not just because of Westwood.

Clarke went with his experience in a crucial session and it didn't work - the way some of the US players played it might not have mattered who was picked


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 2, 2016)

Did not quite see all the coverage, Jordan Spieth seemed to be by far the worst player out there, probably over par on his own ball?


----------



## paddyc (Oct 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Clarke gave an explanation as to his afternoon choices, he went for experience and strength they didn't come through for him though.
		
Click to expand...

Thats ok then!!That makes sense pick players who have experience and playing poorly over inexperience and playing well.T


----------



## louise_a (Oct 2, 2016)

Westwood has certainly turned out to be a poor pick, makes me wonder if Clark's previous partnership with him clouded his judgement.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 2, 2016)

All I'm hoping for tomorrow is some respectability in defeat, which I think is unfortunately what it will be.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Thats ok then!!That makes sense pick players who have experience and playing poorly over inexperience and playing well.T
		
Click to expand...

Didn't say I agreed, just posting the reason Clarke stated.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Westwood was the reason that match got as far as it did 

And why is it just Westwood getting the stick ?

Did you see the two shockers that Garcia missed ? 4 matches went out today -Rose again had another poor session 

I'm defending him because I believe it's unfair to single out one person when it's quite clear there is only about 3/4 players who can hold their heads up fully - the rest have all played well below their level and that's the reason why Europe are currently 3 points behind 

Not just because of Westwood.

Clarke went with his experience in a crucial session and it didn't work - the way some of the US players played it might not have mattered who was picked
		
Click to expand...

If you'd actually take in other posts I mentioned Garcias putting/yips earlier :thup:

I also said Katmer was rubbish in the same post you quoted!!!

Why do you feel so defensive about Westwood!?


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 2, 2016)

How old is DC now?  He looks like he has aged 20 years in the last 2!  and swallowed a hippo


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 2, 2016)

Clarke trying to push Faldo for worst captain of all time


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Westwood was the reason that match got as far as it did 

And why is it just Westwood getting the stick ?

Did you see the two shockers that Garcia missed ? 4 matches went out today -Rose again had another poor session 

I'm defending him because I believe it's unfair to single out one person when it's quite clear there is only about 3/4 players who can hold their heads up fully - the rest have all played well below their level and that's the reason why Europe are currently 3 points behind 

Not just because of Westwood.

Clarke went with his experience in a crucial session and it didn't work - the way some of the US players played it might not have mattered who was picked
		
Click to expand...

I think most people have looked at Westwood as he was a pick who many didn't agree with. Once he was selected most people appeared to support him. But after his first session, and the following two it looked that he should be benched til the singles.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 2, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			If you'd actually take in other posts I mentioned Garcias putting/yips earlier :thup:

I also said Katmer was rubbish in the same post you quoted!!!

Why do you feel so defensive about Westwood!?
		
Click to expand...

Clearly darren sent him.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Cripes Westwood is putting well today. Did I mention I'd have picked him? 

Click to expand...

Oh dear I really did speak too soon.


----------



## Faldono1fan (Oct 2, 2016)

What about Mark James? Far worse than both.


----------



## Faldono1fan (Oct 2, 2016)

I think another pairing would have beaten Moore and Holmes so saying "It didn't matter who he picked" doesn't cut it. You don't know that for sure.They never got the chance....


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

Looking at the pairings for today I can't see us getting more than 5 - 5 1/2 points unless we get lucky.
Westy, Kaymer, Willet just not playing well enough.
Sergio's putter is letting him down again but he's playing PhilM so has a chance.
Rose and Stensen have been hot, cold, hot cold all week so their games are a toss up.
Wood/DJ could be good but you have to favour DJ
The way Sneds is putting I don't think Sully has much chance

Rory, Stensen, Pieters, RC-B to win
Garcia, Fitz, Rose for halves
The rest had better start praying....

Roll on France......


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Faldono1fan said:



			What about Mark James? Far worse than both.
		
Click to expand...

No chance.

Faldo is the worst by a country mile.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Westwood has certainly turned out to be a poor pick, makes me wonder if Clark's previous partnership with him clouded his judgement.
		
Click to expand...

Well said you are spot on about Westwood he is absolute crap & shouldn't have been picked no matter what Pill says to defend him. Big mistake by DC taking his mate, but like I said it will be Westwood's last RC.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Looking at the pairings for today I can't see us getting more than 5 - 5 1/2 points unless we get lucky.
Westy, Kaymer, Willet just not playing well enough.
Sergio's putter is letting him down again but he's playing PhilM so has a chance.
Rose and Stensen have been hot, cold, hot cold all week so their games are a toss up.
Wood/DJ could be good but you have to favour DJ
The way Sneds is putting I don't think Sully has much chance

Rory, Stensen, Pieters, RC-B to win
Garcia, Fitz, Rose for halves
The rest had better start praying....

Roll on France......
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree, we need the top 6 to win at least 5 points (which won't be easy) and then hope for a bit of luck. Frankly, I think this could be over pretty early.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			. Frankly, I think this could be over pretty early.
		
Click to expand...

Especially if the top half start trying too hard and mess up, or get behind early and have to start pushing....


----------



## Hendy (Oct 2, 2016)

Not looking good for Europe now.. To many players not in good enough form going into this. 

TBH they could have had ian poulter in for Westwood and switched there rolls.  For I feel poulter would have played just as well as Westwood on the day might even had made a few more putts. 

I reckon today in the singles at least half of Europe team will be ripped out by the roots.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

Hendy said:



			Not looking good for Europe now.. To many players not in good enough form going into this. 

TBH they could have had ian poulter in for Westwood and switched there rolls.  For I feel poulter would have played just as well as Westwood on the day might even had made a few more putts. 

I reckon today in the singles at least half of Europe team will be ripped out by the roots.
		
Click to expand...

Poulter has been injured and not played for months


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 2, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Patrick Reed WOW &#128558;
Tomorrow Reed v McIlroy pls.
		
Click to expand...

And this is going to happen!! Cant wait for this opening match.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

There's no point questioning the picks really.
They were made and that's that. 
There's no way of knowing if Knox would have played any better than Westy or Kaymer and plenty of qualifiers haven't played well...
They're all capable of beating anyone on a given day...if things go their way.
Both Sergio and Lee holed some monster putts that they wouldn't have expected to and these balanced out the short ones they missed.

No evidence to back this up but it seems to me that USA have had more luck than Europe.
Reed's eagle, Kooch's putt from a different time zone, a couple of lay ups that missed the water by feet, Mickelson holing a ridiculous footage of  putts...
Balance that against Willett's pitch in, a few long putts....
You need luck to win these events and I think more is going towards USA..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 2, 2016)

After fridays morning session I'm just glad we've at least got a chance.

Kaymer as been most disappointing for me,he's been shocking. 
I never thought Westwood should  have even been considered so he played pretty much as expected TBH. 
But I fancied Kaymer to be pretty steady.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 2, 2016)

Imurg said:



			There's no point questioning the picks really.
They were made and that's that. 
There's no way of knowing if Knox would have played any better than Westy or Kaymer and plenty of qualifiers haven't played well...
They're all capable of beating anyone on a given day...if things go their way.
Both Sergio and Lee holed some monster putts that they wouldn't have expected to and these balanced out the short ones they missed.

No evidence to back this up but it seems to me that USA have had more luck than Europe.
Reed's eagle, Kooch's putt from a different time zone, a couple of lay ups that missed the water by feet, Mickelson holing a ridiculous footage of  putts...
Balance that against Willett's pitch in, a few long putts....
You need luck to win these events and I think more is going towards USA..
		
Click to expand...

They've just been the better team.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

What was the score going into the singles af Medinah?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Bit down when it finished last night, waking up and seeing the singles draw I'm a bit more optimistic, at can see at least 6-7 points being won so looking for one or two to step up and bring it home, 1 v 1 anything can happen.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			What was the score going into the singles af Medinah?
		
Click to expand...

10 - 6 to the USA


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

The bottle crashing at the end of the Willet/Westwood match was so disappointing. Both bogeying 17 from just off the edge and then Westwood crumbling over the putt on 18. He hit such a great shot in that I thought the cool head of experience had paid off! Nobody in the American team would have missed that but we have a few guys you'd be watching nervously over it.

We've a few players who disappointed but all have a chance to win a point and redeem themselves today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

But we had the "momentum".....Jeez I hate that word now...&#128513;
This time, it's all with them, not us.
US don't need to do anything daft. They can play for a half in every game so they don't have to push.
Europe have to do all the pushing and thats where mistakes can creep in.
Sorry to say I think the cup will be lost by 9pm.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2016)

Who knows what will happen in the singles today but to this point the Americans deserve their lead. Reed has been as fantastic for America as Mclroy has been for Europe. I love watching them both in this. Pieters and Rafa have become heroes.

Americans are utterly terrified of rough, they've even cut trees down on this course for heaven's sake. Memo for next home Ryder Cup, allow grass to grow off the fairway.

Clarke has had a shocker. Sorry but he has. No hindsight being needed here. Plenty made their views known on here, when the picks were named and then yesterday with the most bizarre afternoon pairings ever made, possible exaggeration but hey why not. If we win today then he owes the players a lifetime of beers for rescuing him.

US supporters. Some have been beer filled Muppets but I have heard all of the Europeans saying how good the US players and vice captains have been in calming them when they have overstepped the mark. No blame on them. Partisanship is part of the Ryder cup and Europe have encouraged it. Abuse is plain wrong, cheering is part of these 3 days.

If we do lose then Davis Love seems a very decent bloke and this American team also have no nuggets in it. I fear a Gleneagles in reverse today.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

The crowd has been disgusting, someone actually shouted "if it wasn't for us you'd all be speaking German " at Kaymer.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			The bottle crashing at the end of the Willet/Westwood match was so disappointing. Both bogeying 17 from just off the edge and then Westwood crumbling over the putt on 18. He hit such a great shot in that I thought the cool head of experience had paid off! Nobody in the American team would have missed that but we have a few guys you'd be watching nervously over it.

We've a few players who disappointed but all have a chance to win a point and redeem themselves today. Fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...

As soon as Westwood hit that close on 18 I just knew he'd miss it, the fella can't putt, never has been able to. As a ball striker he is very good but on the greens he just doesn't have it. He isn't the only one who hasn't showed up, but he shouldn't have been anywhere near that team.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

freddielong said:



			The crowd has been disgusting, someone actually shouted "if it wasn't for us you'd all be speaking German " at Kaymer.
		
Click to expand...

It's "banter" apparently. You kind of got the impression yesterday that McIlroy was being diplomatic about the crowd, it will be interesting to see if he and the other players are a little more honest when it's over.


----------



## moogie (Oct 2, 2016)

I just hope,  should we fail to retain the trophy,  that capt Clarke gets just as much stick as what sir nick did.

He's had a shocker.....!!!

How Rafa didn't play the 4th session is beyond me??
He's left too many players with just 1 game under their belts
Andy O'Sullivan ,  jeez he deserves better than that

I thought before it all started that we'd have 2 players guaranteed (IMO) to play all 5 matches,  Rory and Rose,  but wrong there too


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 2, 2016)

Woke up this morning hoping those last two holes were a bad dream, shocking golf from the both of them. I wonder if Westwood will do a Pizza Hut advert like Gareth Southgate did &#128019; that isn't a chicken btw.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2016)

And we're left hoping rookies will deliver after they've not had enough exposure... Seen a couple of other captains make that mistake, Faldo and James. Westwood and Kaymer, zero points. Willett and Westy crumble on 17&18 against an average pair.

Friday foursomes put Europe on the back foot, and poor captaincy has kept them there.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's "banter" apparently. You kind of got the impression yesterday that McIlroy was being diplomatic about the crowd, it will be interesting to see if he and the other players are a little more honest when it's over.
		
Click to expand...

When it's over and if we loose it will be taken as sour grapes.

Pantomime villain Patrick Reid has been whipping them up to a frenzy and the giving them a disapproving look when they go to far but you cannot have it both ways especially when vast amounts of beer are involved.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

moogie said:



			I just hope,  should we fail to retain the trophy,  that capt Clarke gets just as much stick as what sir nick did.

He's had a shocker.....!!!

How Rafa didn't play the 4th session is beyond me??
He's left too many players with just 1 game under their belts
Andy O'Sullivan ,  jeez he deserves better than that

I thought before it all started that we'd have 2 players guaranteed (IMO) to play all 5 matches,  Rory and Rose,  but wrong there too
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with most of that but it must be said that Thomas Pieters has been fantastic, when the picks were made he was the one that was questioned the most.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 2, 2016)

Believe.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

freddielong said:



			I do agree with most of that but it must be said that Thomas Pieters has been fantastic, when the picks were made he was the one that was questioned the most.
		
Click to expand...

And the worrying thing is he was going to pick Donald instead of Pieters until the last minute.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 2, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Believe.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the draw i believe i can foresee 2 wins, the rest halves or losses.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Believe.
		
Click to expand...

When ever you see anything on the Medinah Ryder cup they always focus on the point Poulter dragged back at the end of day two, we are not in as bad a position as Medinah but it was the Americans that took a point they shouldn't have been given and it feels a lot lot worse.

We can still do this Come on Europe!!!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

Interesting to note that only 1 match has gone to the 18th so far.....shame for the people in the grandstands there..&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			And the worrying thing is he was going to pick Donald instead of Pieters until the last minute.
		
Click to expand...

Donald instead of Westwood and we would be doing ok


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 2, 2016)

I'd be surprised if any of the players say what they really think about the crowds. 
Most of them are based over there & cant see their sponsors being too happy if they upset the Yanks too much.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 2, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Donald instead of Westwood and we would be doing ok
		
Click to expand...

Nope,we'd be no better.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nope,we'd be no better.
		
Click to expand...

And you know this how...?
There's no way to tell. Donald could have played a blinder and be the star...who knows...
How do we know that Knox wouldn't have crumbled..?
You don't.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Looking at the draw i believe i can foresee 2 wins, the rest halves or losses.





Click to expand...

Front loaded then


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

I can't what to watch the first paring, but am seriously tempted to do the dirty and lump on Reid. 

Can't see how he's such an underdog with the golf he's playing.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

Imurg said:



			And you know this how...?
There's no way to tell. Donald could have played a blinder and be the star...who knows...
How do we know that Knox wouldn't have crumbled..?
You don't.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe either of those would be missing short putts though.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 2, 2016)

Good draw that.
Can see us winning 4 out of first 5.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I don't believe either of those would be missing short putts though.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe no Karen but my crystal ball doesn't work any more....


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

At golf the other day I decided I would start acting like Jordan Spieth, so I drove home at 5 mph and took 10 minutes lining up every bend.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Maybe no Karen but my crystal ball doesn't work any more....
		
Click to expand...

Ifs buts and maybes. You just never can tell what might happen.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ifs buts and maybes. You just never can tell what might happen.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.
If he'd picked Donald or Knox or whoever, would they have been good enough to put themselves in the position to miss those putts...
Who knows.....and we never will.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 2, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's "banter" apparently. You kind of got the impression yesterday that McIlroy was being diplomatic about the crowd, it will be interesting to see if he and the other players are a little more honest when it's over.
		
Click to expand...

I think DC has them downplaying the crowd, as he knows if they say anything it will get worse.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 2, 2016)

We should put Captain Hindsight in charge next time


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

Imurg said:



			There's no point questioning the picks really.
They were made and that's that. 
There's no way of knowing if Knox would have played any better than Westy or Kaymer and plenty of qualifiers haven't played well...
They're all capable of beating anyone on a given day...if things go their way.
Both Sergio and Lee holed some monster putts that they wouldn't have expected to and these balanced out the short ones they missed.

No evidence to back this up but it seems to me that USA have had more luck than Europe.
Reed's eagle, Kooch's putt from a different time zone, a couple of lay ups that missed the water by feet, Mickelson holing a ridiculous footage of  putts...
Balance that against Willett's pitch in, a few long putts....
You need luck to win these events and I think more is going towards USA..
		
Click to expand...

You always hear people say that on the course when they hole a monster then miss a tap in. But they shouldn't even put imo. A long putt much like a chip or pitch in is in part down to luck so can't be accounted for  4 ft putts are a skill set and missing them shouldn't just be written off as luck evening out.


----------



## drdel (Oct 2, 2016)

After the poor play by Westwood, Willet, Kaymer, Stenson, and Rose I can't see the selections working so my money is, reluctantly, on the USA to win.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

bobmac said:



			We should put Captain Hindsight in charge next time
		
Click to expand...

I am shocked Bob you are normally the voice of reason I never thought I would hear you calling for a total unknown to captain the team


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

And 4ft putts can be missed anyone at any time.....


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 2, 2016)

Imurg said:



			And 4ft putts can be missed anyone at any time.....
		
Click to expand...

And if this particular person that missed the four footer that we all miss could putt better he would of had a couple of majors by now and 1/2 point on the board &#128077;


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Interesting to note that only 1 match has gone to the 18th so far.....shame for the people in the grandstands there..&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
		
Click to expand...

I think it's 2, but take your point


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 2, 2016)

I never knew that Europe had so many captains ,there must be a good few on this thread alone .
 ok we are behind and have it all to do ,its not like we arent used to it is it?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			And if this particular person that missed the four footer that we all miss could putt better he would of had a couple of majors by now and 1/2 point on the board &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

All I'm saying is that there's no way of knowing if Knox, Casey or Donald would have made those putts or even been in the position to make them....
It's a worthless exercise.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 2, 2016)

There is still a lot of golf to be played, golfers can score 10 birdies one day and make none the next, we all know this.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 2, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Exactly.
If he'd picked Donald or Knox or whoever, would they have been good enough to put themselves in the position to miss those putts...
Who knows.....and we never will.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			And you know this how...?
There's no way to tell. Donald could have played a blinder and be the star...who knows...
How do we know that Knox wouldn't have crumbled..?
You don't.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			All I'm saying is that there's no way of knowing if Knox, Casey or Donald would have made those putts or even been in the position to make them....
It's a worthless exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Oi

Other posters have been taken to task, previously, for repeating themselves ad nauseum

Ones point has been made, now change the record please.




Been waiting years to tell him off


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

moogie said:



			I just hope,  should we fail to retain the trophy,  that capt Clarke gets just as much stick as what sir nick did.

He's had a shocker.....!!!

How Rafa didn't play the 4th session is beyond me??
He's left too many players with just 1 game under their belts
Andy O'Sullivan ,  jeez he deserves better than that

I thought before it all started that we'd have 2 players guaranteed (IMO) to play all 5 matches,  Rory and Rose,  but wrong there too
		
Click to expand...

Why would anyone "hope" some gets stick?

Clarke isn't going out to lose , he is doing what he thinks is the best along with his vice captains and sometimes it doesn't work out 

But Europe always took pride in sticking together regardless and if we lose we congratulate the US team and move on to France 

These players and captain that are getting crucified have for twenty years help with Ryder Cup after Ryder Cup - they have earned the respect and it would be a shame to see people use one RC to destroy those reputations


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

drdel said:



			After the poor play by Westwood, Willet, Kaymer, Stenson, and Rose I can't see the selections working so my money is, reluctantly, on the USA to win.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I don't think Stenson and rose have been poor. Henrik in particular has played some really good stuff. They just came up against a juggernaut yesterday. Reed had 8 birdies and an eagle on his 17 holes yesterday afternoon! So they must have been OK to take that to the 17th.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

bobmac said:



			We should put Captain Hindsight in charge next time
		
Click to expand...

Easy to say that now Bob but I don't remember you calling for him when DC was appointed!


----------



## Faldono1fan (Oct 2, 2016)

So people having the same comments that Clarke tried what he thought was best and it didn't work out will have the same comments about Sir Nick then? Yeah right!

Mark James still far and away the worst Captain. How you are supposed to win by burning out your best players and not blooding 3 of you rookies before the singles is beyond naive. I admit Faldo wasn't great, but I have not known him not try hard at anything in his life, but he gets more stick than any of the captains that have failed. Gallagher needed 3 attempts!


----------



## DCB (Oct 2, 2016)

Plenty time left, only 3 in it, so, let's get behind our team rather than beat them over the head before they are finished. It'll be a hard task, but, it's  not impossible. Singles is very different from what has been played up til now.


----------



## timd77 (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would anyone "hope" some gets stick?

Clarke isn't going out to lose , he is doing what he thinks is the best along with his vice captains and sometimes it doesn't work out 

But Europe always took pride in sticking together regardless and if we lose we congratulate the US team and move on to France 

These players and captain that are getting crucified have for twenty years help with Ryder Cup after Ryder Cup - they have earned the respect and it would be a shame to see people use one RC to destroy those reputations
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, my thoughts exactly. You make the decisions how you see them at the time. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't and you can't win them all.

However, seeing how front loaded we are today, I can see us catching them up pretty quickly and then it all comes down to a bit of luck, nerves and who plays best on the day.

This is far from over. Come on Europe!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

It would be fantastic if it all comes down to the last pair on the last hole and Fitz sinks a 25 footer to beat an Open Champion and claim the Cup..&#128512;&#128077;&#128512;.
That would be some party


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 2, 2016)

Although I haven't been exactly happy with some of the pairings and also the plan exercised by the players, I still think that the singles matches could be the telling for both teams. I have a sneekt feeling our "rooky" lads are going to do better than expected.
I will add though at this point, I see this as Westwoods last RC as a player.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 2, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Although I haven't been exactly happy with some of the pairings and also the plan exercised by the players, I still think that the singles matches could be the telling for both teams. I have a sneekt feeling our "rooky" lads are going to do better than expected.
*I will add though at this point, I see this as Westwoods last RC as a player.*

Click to expand...

He shouldn't be there this time! 

He's done nothing all year to remotely warrant a place or even a pick. 

As for picking someone purely on experience,  that's just, quite frankly,  laughable.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 2, 2016)

One Planer said:



			He shouldn't be there this time! 

He's done nothing all year to remotely warrant a place or even a pick. 

As for picking someone purely on experience,  that's just, quite frankly,  laughable.
		
Click to expand...

Don't disagree at all. I am merely saying that he shouldnt be considered at all after this one.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 2, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Don't disagree at all. I am merely saying that he shouldnt be considered at all after this one.
		
Click to expand...

Agree to a point. 

If he was in form before this Ryder Cup I would have no issue with his inclusion. Thing is he's done nothing all am shown little to no form.

You can't pick someone in the hope they perform just because of the occasion.  

Clarke has made some strange choices so far. Why Rafa and Sully didn't get out in the fourballs ahead of Kaymer and Westwood was beyond me.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 2, 2016)

Unless he qualifies by right, I see Westy joining Poults as a Vice Captain, and both will get their chances as future captains i'm sure.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would anyone "hope" some gets stick?

Clarke isn't going out to lose , he is doing what he thinks is the best along with his vice captains and sometimes it doesn't work out 

But Europe always took pride in sticking together regardless and if we lose we congratulate the US team and move on to France 

These players and captain that are getting crucified have for twenty years help with Ryder Cup after Ryder Cup - they have earned the respect and it would be a shame to see people use one RC to destroy those reputations
		
Click to expand...

Which players are getting crucified? 
All I've heard is people saying that Westwood shouldn't be there. 
And you can hardly blame him for that,he was never going to say no to the pick.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 2, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Unless he qualifies by right, I see Westy joining Poults as a Vice Captain, and both will get their chances as future captains i'm sure.
		
Click to expand...


And TBH I was rather suprised he wasn't a VC this time, instead of playing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 2, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			And TBH I was rather suprised he wasn't a VC this time, instead of playing.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I don't get,if he's there for experience then why not just have him as a vice captain. 
He certainly wasn't picked on current form. 

The US team left out Bubba & he's currently in the top 10,but his form is poor going into the tournament.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Said it before but I think the talk of worst captain is very harsh.  They can only play the hand they are dealt.  I see a couple of main roles of captain, there is the pre-match stuff, the attention to detail, saying the right thing, ensuring the players are very comfortable and want for nothing. And although a lot of this is unseen therefor hard to judge, from listening to a few podcasts and social media he seems to have dome this extremely well.

Then there is the stuff we do see, the picks and the pairings. The picks have been discussed a lot, personally I thought Kaymer was the wrong pick, others Westwood, but most agree Pieters was the right pick.  Although to me the fact that he was considering Donald, a short mostly out of form hitter on a bombers course, was a little worrying.  Also apparently there was hardly any contact between DC and Knox in the build up, it was as if Westwood and Kaymer were always going to be picked, no mater what, and there was only ever going to be one space left.  And thank god Poulter was injured or he might of got in as well.

Then of course there was his pairings, mostly on the final fourball.  By that stage he should know who is in form and who is not, and it was clear that the in form players were delivering on both sides. So to me he gambled on experience over form and has paid the price.  Yes hindsight is a wonderful thing, but many people said this at the time the pairings were announced.  I don't think if he would have thrown in Berro, Matt FP, Sulli and Wood and we would have had the same result, many would be saying he should have put in the out of form Westwood, Kaymer and Willett instead. Who scored a grand total of 0 points from 7 opportunities. But by picking out of form but 'experienced' players he has opened himself up to accusations of picking his mates or overly trying to justify his captains picks.  Also he has put Matt FP out last in the singles, traditionally a role for a very steady 'closer'.  So why only play him once in the previous 2 days?  

Of course there could still be a Medina style come back which would be great.  But even then I see him going down as more of a Olazabal/Seve type captain, as in we won it in spite at times of them.  Not a McGuinley, Langer, Woosie even Monty, who always looked totally in control.  I think EUR have slightly bought too much into the myth of the success being based on all the preparation and team bonding.  When in fact IMHO, it is mostly who plays their most in form players, who putts the best and how well prepared the team is for the singles matches. 

But still go back to the fact that there is only a limited amount a captain can do and on paper EUR did have the weakest team, with DC having to accommodate one or two too many rookies for his liking. But there us an argument to say DC did not make the best of what he had.  Which to me defines what the great captains/managers do.

Still, all long as Pieters is EUR top scorer I don't care as I've got him at 18 to 1.  And if US can win 15.5 to 12.5 that will ease the pain as I've got that at 12 to 1 as well.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			T*hat's what I don't get,if he's there for experience then why not just have him as a vice captain. 
He certainly wasn't picked on current form. *

The US team left out Bubba & he's currently in the top 10,but his form is poor going into the tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Listen to the' by the min golf podcast' that come out the other week with with Chubby on it.  From what Chubby said it sounded like Westwood was always going to be picked no matter what, DC was going to be relying on him a lot and he saw the fact that he would be a playing as a massive advantage.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Listen to the' by the min golf podcast' that come out the other week with with Chubby on it.  From what Chubby said it sounded like Westwood was always going to be picked no matter what, DC was going to be relying on him a lot and he saw the fact that he would be a playing as a massive advantage.
		
Click to expand...

It probably came down to the fact that they're mates.


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 2, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Looking at the draw i believe i can foresee 2 wins, the rest halves or losses.





Click to expand...

I actually think this is quite a good draw, although that top match is critical and will set the tone of the afternoon. 

If reade plays like he did yesterday then it will all be over very soon. Hopefully Rory can get out the traps early and silence the crowds.

Speith was awful yesterday, stenson should see him off.

Pieters is inspired at the moment and should beat a lukewarm jbHolmes.

If rose finds something on the greens he should beat an inconsistent fowler.

Rafa is another playing inspired stuff, has a chance against walker.

Sergio has been playing well and is due some luck on the greens. Should be a great game depending which Phil turns up.

Westwood will be looking to make amends and we can only hope fatigue is starting to play on Moore. Hopefully Moore is generous with his gimmes.

Sullivan should have had another game under his belt, think snedeker will thrash him.

Wood should have played yesterday afternoon, will have a point to prove, while dj is not firing on all cylinders.

Koepka should hump an out of sorts Willet.

Kaymer needs to find something quick or he will get embarrassed by kuchar.

Think the occasion will be too much for fitz and the experience of Zj will see him through.

Just my thoughts, trying to stay positive and believe we still have a chance.


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 2, 2016)

I can see theres a chance of some points in the first four matches but after that I think we'll struggle judging by all the players form of the last two days.
The rowdy US crowd could really be an issue on the final day and if Europe are on the back foot I think there will be some drama,really cant see Clarke putting up for that.....


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow, there's a lot of negativity flying around on this thread.
Europe to win 14Â½ to 13Â½.
It'll be another nailbiting finish.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2016)

We really need our putting to improve big time , tee to green our team is as good if not better than the USA .

 C'mon Europe you can do it :whoo:


----------



## paddyc (Oct 2, 2016)

lobthewedge said:



			I actually think this is quite a good draw, although that top match is critical and will set the tone of the afternoon. 

If reade plays like he did yesterday then it will all be over very soon. Hopefully Rory can get out the traps early and silence the crowds.

Speith was awful yesterday, stenson should see him off.

Pieters is inspired at the moment and should beat a lukewarm jbHolmes.

If rose finds something on the greens he should beat an inconsistent fowler.

Rafa is another playing inspired stuff, has a chance against walker.

Sergio has been playing well and is due some luck on the greens. Should be a great game depending which Phil turns up.

Westwood will be looking to make amends and we can only hope fatigue is starting to play on Moore. Hopefully Moore is generous with his gimmes.

Sullivan should have had another game under his belt, think snedeker will thrash him.

Wood should have played yesterday afternoon, will have a point to prove, while dj is not firing on all cylinders.

Koepka should hump an out of sorts Willet.

Kaymer needs to find something quick or he will get embarrassed by kuchar.

Think the occasion will be too much for fitz and the experience of Zj will see him through.

Just my thoughts, trying to stay positive and believe we still have a chance.
		
Click to expand...


I think a lot will depend on the outcome of the McIlroy/Reed game as that will set the tone. Im still otptimistic like my fellow forumer. Apart from Reid and possibly Snedeker and Koepka I dont think there has been too much from the americans in respect of outstanding invidua; perfromances even though they are 3 ahead. I think its been more of our own making and the pairings selected.. I think we can win the matches down to Garcia, sully is a tough player and will be chomping at the bit,if Wood can get something out of DJ who has not been great and I can see Fitz beating an out of form ZJ.

We can still do it.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

This is absolutely 100% completely irrelevant but what on earth is wrong with having the first tee time at 11:00? 11:04 seems like such a random time. I'm sure there is a very good reason for it?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Good article about the crowds

http://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/ryder-cup-the-truth-about-us-crowds


----------



## Val (Oct 2, 2016)

Westwood and Kaymer haven't won a point yet. How did they manage to get in the team.........



..  just saying.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2016)

USA so strong historically in the singles and I think we'll win the top two I can't really see where the remaining points will come especially when halves won't hurt the US


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2016)

Slime said:



			Wow, there's a lot of *realism* flying around on this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Slime.


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2016)

Originally posted by *Red* in Munich					





Fixed that for you Slime. 

Click to expand...

Thanks Red :thup:.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			USA so strong historically in the singles and I think we'll win the top two I can't really see where the remaining points will come especially when halves won't hurt the US
		
Click to expand...

I think we could do OK at the top but even if 4 of the first 5 go our way the Johnson, Koepka, Kucher matches near the end will tip them over the line.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 2, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			USA so strong historically in the singles and I think we'll win the top two I can't really see where the remaining points will come especially when halves won't hurt the US
		
Click to expand...

Although they've only won the singles in 2 of the last 7 Ryder Cups.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2016)

I said at the start this thread will drag you down and reading the last 3 pages has certainly done that and some people I really feel sorry for because you my friends are just haters.

We will win I'm very confident especially when Rory stuffs Reid, it could actually be a classic.

We can only imagine what Westwood was going through with that last putt but it wont be the defining factor and many others have messed up as well even players that are being touted to play instead of Westwood well of course we will find out today,but I have Westwood down as a cert point.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 2, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I said at the start this thread will drag you down and reading the last 3 pages has certainly done that and some people I really feel sorry for because you my friends are just haters.

We will win I'm very confident especially when Rory stuffs Reid, it could actually be a classic.

We can only imagine what Westwood was going through with that last putt but it wont be the defining factor and many others have messed up as well even players that are being touted to play instead of Westwood well of course we will find out today,but I have Westwood down as a cert point.
		
Click to expand...

Liking the positivity!

Lets not forget that a 14 all tie, and Europe retaining the cup, would be an achievement bearing in mind Europe were 4-0 down at one point.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 2, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I said at the start this thread will drag you down and reading the last 3 pages has certainly done that and some people I really feel sorry for because you my friends are just haters.

We will win I'm very confident especially when Rory stuffs Reid, it could actually be a classic.

We can only imagine what Westwood was going through with that last putt but it wont be the defining factor and many others have messed up as well even players that are being touted to play instead of Westwood well of course we will find out today,but I have Westwood down as a cert point.
		
Click to expand...

If you genuinely believe we'll win then get some money on Europe. Big price.
But you will lose,not haters just being realistic.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I said at the start this thread will drag you down and reading the last 3 pages has certainly done that and some people I really feel sorry for because you my friends are just haters.

We will win I'm very confident especially when Rory stuffs Reid, it could actually be a classic.

We can only imagine what Westwood was going through with that last putt but it wont be the defining factor and many others have messed up as well even players that are being touted to play instead of Westwood well of course we will find out today,but I have Westwood down as a cert point.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you're right! I'll be watching and hoping they can do it. Regardless of the team result I do hope Westwood gets a point to put a better slant on his RC.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hope you're right! I'll be watching and hoping they can do it. Regardless of the team result I do hope Westwood gets a point to put a better slant on his RC.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Fans are fickle and whilst never his biggest fan. I do hope he can bow out with a W.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 2, 2016)

If Europe lose it'll be remembered for Clarke's decision to play Westwood and Kaymer yesterday afternoon rather than Cabrera-Bello and someone like Andy Sullivan, Matt Fitz or Chris Wood. That was a catastrophic decision.


----------



## Hovisbap (Oct 2, 2016)

Tongo said:



			If Europe lose it'll be remembered for Clarke's decision to play Westwood and Kaymer yesterday afternoon rather than Cabrera-Bello and someone like Andy Sullivan, Matt Fitz or Chris Wood. That was a catastrophic decision.
		
Click to expand...

that's 20 - 20 hind sight ..


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hovisbap said:



			that's 20 - 20 hind sight ..
		
Click to expand...

Not when the majority predicted the lose prior to the first shot played. Many even predicted the manor (poor putt). 

Imo if we lose it will rightly or wrongly be attributed to the pals act.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

Beware the injured golfer!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

Good to see Rory has at least made it to the course in plenty of time today!


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Beware the injured golfer!!
		
Click to expand...

I see a nice firm handshake from stenson on the 1st tee is in order


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I see a nice firm handshake from stenson on the 1st tee is in order 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Go back a few pages and you'll see many of us questioning it when the pairings were announced.
		
Click to expand...

Can you confirm what the score would have been with different pairings ? 

Could you also lend me your perfectly working crystal ball.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2016)

Rory against Reid could be similar to

Foreman vs Ali
Benn vs Eubank
Borg vs McEnroe
Watson vs Nicklaus
Tyson vs  Bruno 

Seriously I can see a classic duel and the crowd going absolutely mental.


----------



## Hovisbap (Oct 2, 2016)

Mickelson v Garcia - Can't drive against can't putt (could be a long game)


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

Here we go!

Good luck everyone. It could be a very long 6 hours :thup:


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 2, 2016)

Well if the US golf is as bad as thier songs, we should stroll it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

OK, how long after the 1st tee shot before the commentators bring up Medina.  I'm going for 4 minutes 20 seconds.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			OK, how long after the 1st tee shot before the commentators bring up Medina.  I'm going for 4 minutes 20 seconds.
		
Click to expand...

Doh, it was 1 minute 15 seconds. Denied.  Damn you Tim Barter.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

I do like the NatWest advert. Very clever.


----------



## paddyc (Oct 2, 2016)

Are we wearing the same outfits as Friday? Yesterdays outfits were a dull combination of grey and green. Usa definitely been ahead in the style stakes


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Are we wearing the same outfits as Friday? Yesterdays outfits were a dull combination of grey and green. Usa definitely been ahead in the style stakes
		
Click to expand...

Easy there Gok Wan.


----------



## Val (Oct 2, 2016)

I with PJ, we'll win this. First 5 games all to Europe


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice to see the players being very friendly on the 1st tee.  May well help defuse it a bit.

Jesus Stenson, what was that!!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2016)

Did you see the guy pumping up the crowd before tee off?

More football than golf? or just another massive sporting occasion.

Back to the quiet pastime next week


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2016)

Patrick Reed's annoying me already!!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Val said:



*I with PJ,* we'll win this. First 5 games all to Europe
		
Click to expand...

That's all very well, but what did Duncan say?


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 2, 2016)

Quality comment from stenson :clap:


----------



## louise_a (Oct 2, 2016)

What a first putt from Reed, sadly


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Quality comment from stenson :clap:
		
Click to expand...


Yet Sky feel they have to apologise for it ....................... why?


----------



## paddyc (Oct 2, 2016)

Slime said:



			Patrick Reed's annoying me already!!!
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Slime said:



			Yet Sky feel they have to apologise for it ....................... why?
		
Click to expand...

Because there are people who get professionally offended by such things as bad language and fans shouting things at European players who will then pen very angry letters to the Daily Telegraph.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Come on the Piet Dog.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Bugger, Speith seems to be 'on one'.  He's holing difficult putts whilst not even using his putter.


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Because there are people who get professionally offended by such things as bad language and fans shouting things at European players who will then pen very angry letters to the Daily Telegraph.
		
Click to expand...


Professionally offended people should just be ignored.
If, and it's a big if, anyone is genuinely offended, I would suggest that they don't watch sport.
I pity them.


----------



## paddyc (Oct 2, 2016)

Rory should be 2 up.Got to take these chances


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Did you see the guy pumping up the crowd before tee off?

*More football than golf? or just another massive sporting occasion.*

Back to the quiet pastime next week
		
Click to expand...

I assume they were just trying to create an atmosphere and gain an advantage for the home team.  As I've heard that some people quite like that when watching their sport.  But you are right, rest assured that normal service in golf will be resumed soon, with the odd Scottsdale par 3 trying to interlope.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Rory should be 2 up.Got to take these chances
		
Click to expand...

Didnt really miss a chance on the first. Just a(nother) great putt by Reid.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Didnt really miss a chance on the first. Just a(nother) great putt by Reid.
		
Click to expand...

Is it a bit unpatriotic to say I quite like Patrick Reid. He's like Ian Poulter but with more talent.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Is it a bit unpatriotic to say I quite like Patrick Reid. He's like Ian Poulter but with more talent.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, I had a short conversation with him at the London Club on his practice round and he called me Sir - bright lad him!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

This is already brilliant. Some shot by Reed with a driver there.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you confirm what the score would have been with different pairings ? 

Could you also lend me your perfectly working crystal ball.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh because you're crystal ball ain't working yet you keep questioning anyone who doesn't think the way you think. I feel for DC as he is a good guy but Westwood and MK are quite possibly going to turn his Captaincy into the worst ever & I never thought anyone could have taken that from Faldo. Lets just see what happen throughout the day hopefully things may change.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

Whatever happens in this, Thomas Pieters appears to have a hell of a future ahead of him. I have been hugely impressed by his game and his attitude.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Yeh because you're crystal ball ain't working yet you keep questioning anyone who doesn't think the way you think. *I feel for DC as he is a good guy* but Westwood and MK are quite possibly going to turn his Captaincy into the worst ever & I never thought anyone could have taken that from Faldo. Lets just see what happen throughout the day hopefully things may change.
		
Click to expand...

When he wants to be...


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Whatever happens in this, Thomas Pieters appears to have a hell of a future ahead of him. I have been hugely impressed by his game and his attitude.
		
Click to expand...

Yep totally agree with you there.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

It's not long until Westwood appears and I'd be delighted to see him get a doo-in. His biggest downfall was accepting an invite when he should've said 'thanks but no thanks, I'm finished and got the yips'! 

And as for his TV mate inviting him, idiot.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			It's not long until Westwood appears and I'd be delighted to see him get a doo-in. His biggest downfall was accepting an invite when he should've said 'thanks but no thanks, I'm finished and got the yips'! 

And as for his TV mate inviting him, idiot.
		
Click to expand...

lol....

They may have one of the travel companies jets on standby to get them out of there, only good thing is that we will never see Westwood tee it up in another RC that's for sure.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Seriously, I've been switching off when Clarke has been getting interviewed. He's an embarrassment, if he could get closer to that camera lense he'd lick it. 

Name another Ryder Cup Captain that's had his hair cut during the tournament?


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2016)

Westy goes 1 up!!!!!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			It's not long until Westwood appears and I'd be delighted to see him get a doo-in. His biggest downfall was accepting an invite when he should've said 'thanks but no thanks, I'm finished and got the yips'! 

And as for his TV mate inviting him, idiot.
		
Click to expand...

Ridiculous. I don't think he should be there, but I really want him to win


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Seriously, I've been switching off when Clarke has been getting interviewed. He's an embarrassment, if he could get closer to that camera lense he'd lick it. 

*Name another Ryder Cup Captain that's had his hair cut during the tournament?*

Click to expand...

Seriously, that bothers you?


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 2, 2016)

For a country that likes its winners, there not taking to Rory a great deal. Love his finger to lips routine.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

Moan moan moan. 

Some great golf going on. Is anyone else watching?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Slime said:



			Seriously, that bothers you?
		
Click to expand...

He's there for him but when he watches the highlights he'll be back on that diet.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

The reed and mcilroy match is unreal!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			The reed and mcilroy match is unreal!
		
Click to expand...


Pure quality with millions of passion.
Just down to who shuts who up,loving it.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			The reed and mcilroy match is unreal!
		
Click to expand...

Roasting and hopefully a Rory win ... Reed getting it tight would be a good thing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

Brilliant start to the singles - some stunning golf being played by both sides

Top match is out of this world - a bit of blue breaking through early

VC are getting people thrown out


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Slime said:



			Westy goes 1 up!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Good stuff


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Brilliant start to the singles - some stunning golf being played by both sides

Top match is out of this world - a bit of blue breaking through early

VC are getting people thrown out
		
Click to expand...

How do you know that ?

Do you have some proof ?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh I hope that's Rory doesn't have to pee in a bottle ... he's on something &#128170;&#127996;&#128074;&#127996;&#128514;


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			How do you know that ?

Do you have some proof ?
		
Click to expand...

They've been doing it all weekend. I heard DL3 interviewed earlier. He and Poults were out yesterday getting people ejected. Even DL3s son was getting them thrown out


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM Rory!!!!


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Well done Rory give them it tight


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

Amazing. 

Amazing.

Amazing.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Pure quality with millions of passion.
Just down to who shuts who up,loving it.
		
Click to expand...

If it carries on like this, golf is the winner


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2016)

That's some first game. What a performance by Rory and what a reply from Reed and nice touch as they left the green.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Well done Rory give them it tight
		
Click to expand...

No lube &#9994;&#127996;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Absolute love the commitment and respect for each other from Rory and Reed,


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2016)

wow - just wow - what a half...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

Just stop the bottom 11 games now. Rory v Patrick for the Ryder cup. You can't take your eyes off it.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 2, 2016)

wow this is good


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

This first pair are ridiculous today!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2016)

OMG that is incredible.

Rory making Andy Murray look like a pussycat.

As I predicted an duel to rival anything from the past


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

Rafa looking more "Ice-Man" than Henrik.....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Rafa looking more "Ice-Man" than Henrik.....
		
Click to expand...

Why he was sitting out yesterday afternoon I will never understand.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Some of these putts from both teams are superb


----------



## Junior (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Why he was sitting out yesterday afternoon I will never understand.
		
Click to expand...

Yip....Rafa, Wood and Sulli showing why they should have played more. 

It's a putting exhibition.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Why he was sitting out yesterday afternoon I will never understand.
		
Click to expand...

Because DC wanted to give his mate a game


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

Americans are that guy at the club who scuttle the ball about and hole very putt they look at, horrid.


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			He's there for him but when he watches the highlights he'll be back on that diet.
		
Click to expand...

Why the obsession with DC .................... is he your guilty pleasure and you're in denial?


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

Anyone remember ever seeing better golf than we are right now? 

Stenson Mickelson in The Open this year? 

I think this is better.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Anyone remember ever seeing better golf than we are right now? 

Stenson Mickelson in The Open this year? 

I think this is better.
		
Click to expand...

Up to now, agreed, if it carries on over 18, without a doubt.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Anyone remember ever seeing better golf than we are right now? 

Stenson Mickelson in The Open this year? 

I think this is better.
		
Click to expand...

This is good but not as good as the Open


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Slime said:



			Why the obsession with DC .................... is he your guilty pleasure and you're in denial?
		
Click to expand...

You're surely emabarrased with that post, maybe not though.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Anyone remember ever seeing better golf than we are right now? 

Stenson Mickelson in The Open this year? 

I think this is better.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Anyone remember ever seeing better golf than we are right now? 

Stenson Mickelson in The Open this year? 

I think this is better.
		
Click to expand...

Better because they're all at it...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Said it before and I'll say it again, but get this in terrestrial TV and it will do wonders for participation. However great this is, it's only being seen by a very small percentage of sports fans, mostly people already into golf. Missed opportunity.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Said it before and I'll say it again, but get this in terrestrial TV and it will do wonders for participation. However great this is, it's only being seen by a very small percentage of sports fans, mostly people already into golf. Missed opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but money talks and you can see how highly the BBC rates golf by the way it got out of the Open contract early. I do wonder why C4 or ITV couldn't pick it up but would they really be prepared to bid the amount Sky would throw at it when it's up for renewal


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Said it before and I'll say it again, but get this in terrestrial TV and it will do wonders for participation. However great this is, it's only being seen by a very small percentage of sports fans, mostly people already into golf. Missed opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

What would happen if there was a huge billboard on display advertising (saying) nearly 5 hour rounds and no internet?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Said it before and I'll say it again, but get this in terrestrial TV and it will do wonders for participation. However great this is, it's only being seen by a very small percentage of sports fans, mostly people already into golf. Missed opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - My Mrs is gripped - the golf - the excitement - the players - the racket - and she doesn't play golf - QED.


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			You're surely emabarrased with that post, maybe not though.
		
Click to expand...

No, not at all.
You?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

I'll add that it's good press HK and I catch your drift but ...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree but money talks and you can see how highly the BBC rates golf by the way it got out of the Open contract early. I do wonder why C4 or ITV couldn't pick it up but would they really be prepared to bid the amount Sky would throw at it when it's up for renewal
		
Click to expand...

No they will never match Skys money. But someone should look at if relatively huge exposure to this is worth more in the long term to the game, than relatively short term financial gain.  You could hype this up on terrestrial TV and get some very good viewing figures.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			No they will never match Skys money. But someone should look at if huge exposure to this is worth more in the long term to the game, than relatively short term financial gain.
		
Click to expand...

Is it being shown free-to-air across America and/or the rest of Europe..?
I don't know....maybe we're the only ones paying for it.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Just stop the bottom 11 games now. Rory v Patrick for the Ryder cup. You can't take your eyes off it.
		
Click to expand...

Great shout. It's like a challenge from champions in olden days. No one else needs to fight, just those two.

You wonder if Mclroy and Reed can keep this up or whether they will dip at some point. Hard to keep it at that intensity for an entire round.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

Shock horror..... Kaymer's sunk a putt....


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Great shout. It's like a challenge from champions in olden days. No one else needs to fight, just those two.

You wonder if Mclroy and Reed can keep this up or whether they will dip at some point. Hard to keep it at that intensity for an entire round.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Rory needs to get smart to get the win and let Reed waste energy with some antics.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Shock horror..... Kaymer's sunk a putt....
		
Click to expand...

I've got him as one off 3 losses along with Fitz and Westwood.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

On a knife edge but there's a lot more blue than red on the board.

Come on Europe!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

On the whole, the standard of putting is immense.


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Oct 2, 2016)

I am watching it free on NBC they also have "Playing Through Commercials" where the ad plays on one side of the screen and the golf coverage continues on the other half of the screen. 

No excuses really for the Ryder Cup not being on network TV. If it can be in the United States, it can be in the UK, just greed and lack of vision preventing it combined with the fact Murdoch thinks the people of the UK are there to be exploited for media purposes...and they continue to prove him right with their wallets. 

Remember, if you don't pay for Sky he has no audience and will not be able to sell advertising...


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 2, 2016)

making the game look remarkably easy


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			making the game look remarkably easy
		
Click to expand...

It is easy, we make it difficult


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			On the whole, the standard of putting is immense.
		
Click to expand...


I asked on twitter were the holes bigger or what


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

Dear American team,

Can you please stop holing implausibly long and difficult putts.

That is all and thanking you in advance for your attention.


Johnnydee.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

craigstardis1976 said:



			I am watching it free on NBC they also have "Playing Through Commercials" where the ad plays on one side of the screen and the golf coverage continues on the other half of the screen. 

No excuses really for the Ryder Cup not being on network TV. If it can be in the United States, it can be in the UK, just greed and lack of vision preventing it combined with the fact Murdoch thinks the people of the UK are there to be exploited for media purposes...and they continue to prove him right with their wallets. 

Remember, if you don't pay for Sky he has no audience and will not be able to sell advertising...
		
Click to expand...

Good post, thanks for the update. Is the golf channel on network TV or do you have to pay for that?


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Dear American team,

Can you please stop holing implausibly long and difficult putts.

That is all and thanking you in advance for your attention.


Johnnydee.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Mickelson heard you.

Any more of those and I think sergio might crack him on the nuts!


----------



## JCW (Oct 2, 2016)

D Clark`s loyalty to the MK & Westwood could yet bite him , After the 1st day when they both played so bad he should have left them out , 4 matches played and no points plus the miss putt on the last by Westwood last night , Bello playing the way he did should have gone out again as should have Chris Wood , its one thing to do your golf travel adverts with Westwood  but to put a poor putter in against guys who are making putts from everywhere was a mistake , still it will be close match but Rory has to take out Reed to give the Europe a boost ...............EYG


----------



## louise_a (Oct 2, 2016)

craigstardis1976 said:



			I am watching it free on NBC they also have "Playing Through Commercials" where the ad plays on one side of the screen and the golf coverage continues on the other half of the screen. 

No excuses really for the Ryder Cup not being on network TV. If it can be in the United States, it can be in the UK, just greed and lack of vision preventing it combined with the fact Murdoch thinks the people of the UK are there to be exploited for media purposes...and they continue to prove him right with their wallets. 

Remember, if you don't pay for Sky he has no audience and will not be able to sell advertising...
		
Click to expand...

Quite right but sadly too many people are happy to play a lot of money (in my opinion) a month.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 2, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			making the game look remarkably easy
		
Click to expand...

Just like our weekend spin up


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed - My Mrs is gripped - the golf - the excitement - the players - the racket - and she doesn't play golf - QED.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, the Mrs normally asks me to switch over within 10 seconds of me tuning into Sky Sports 4. But she has not now, and is even paying attention to this.


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Good post, thanks for the update. Is the golf channel on network TV or do you have to pay for that?
		
Click to expand...

Hacker Khan:

Sadly Golf Channel is not free to air and is not included on most basic cable or satellite packages. I do not subscribe to it - it just happens to be included in the package where I am living at the moment. I would not pay for it. 

I have caught some of Sky's golf coverage this season and have to ask about Ewen Murray. He strikes me as the kind of chap who has not quite got used to earning a good deal of money for talking about something he loves and seems to have this "If you have to ask, you can't afford it attitude" as he talks about knowing this person, that person, going here and there...or am I mistaken?

Craig.


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 2, 2016)

It's all about the putts - and they are simply sinking more than Europe.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm sure it's linked, the Americans are once again looking smarter on the course than we are. Why would anyone think two days of plain grey would be a winner? Trinny and Susannah must be shaking their heads.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

craigstardis1976 said:



			I am watching it free on NBC they also have "Playing Through Commercials" where the ad plays on one side of the screen and the golf coverage continues on the other half of the screen. 

No excuses really for the Ryder Cup not being on network TV. If it can be in the United States, it can be in the UK, just greed and lack of vision preventing it combined with the fact Murdoch thinks the people of the UK are there to be exploited for media purposes...and they continue to prove him right with their wallets. 

Remember, if you don't pay for Sky he has no audience and will not be able to sell advertising...
		
Click to expand...

In 2015 NBC reported income of 28 Billion Dollars, ITV's was 1.5 Billion and Sky's 2.7 Billion, there is no way the UK can compete with US TV channels broadcasting to 4 times the UK population.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Dear American team,

Can you please stop holing implausibly long and difficult putts.

That is all and thanking you in advance for your attention.


Johnnydee.
		
Click to expand...

DJ wasn't listening. We're getting out putted. No chance when they are making so many from so far.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

Right I'm calling foul.

The Americans have obviously installed invisible tramlines on the lines of their putts. How else could DJ have rattled that in!


----------



## louise_a (Oct 2, 2016)

USA holing more important putts than Europe at  the moment.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

Three matches just turned. We're in the doldrums now and need an inspirational breeze to kick up or it's all gone.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

Unfortunately we have a fair few players with putting woes....


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Unfortunately we have a fair few players with putting woes....
		
Click to expand...

It'll soon be over &#128580;


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Unfortunately we have a fair few players with putting woes....
		
Click to expand...

Its not looking good at the moment that's for sure


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Three matches just turned. We're in the doldrums now and need an inspirational breeze to kick up or it's all gone.
		
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^
This exactly.

We need something and we need it now!


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Looks like its all going (.)(.)"s up 

Taxi for DC


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

A lot of putts been sunk from all over the place 

Massive turn of momentum for the US


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Oct 2, 2016)

Think the tide has turned once and for all in favor of the USA. NBC are reporting some bad fan treatment of some of the Euro players and that fans have been ejected. 

One has to ask has anyone publically questioned Darren Clarke about Westwood's inclusion?


----------



## hovis (Oct 2, 2016)

call me sensitive but Ive always found it disrespectful to your playing partner when you scream and shout at a win of a hole.   nothing wrong with being happy but the screaming and waving hands about grates on me a little


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			^^^^^^^^
This exactly.

We need something and we need it now!
		
Click to expand...

We do but where is going to come from? Not seeing too many heroes ready to stand up and be counted.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 2, 2016)

Wood is a cool customer!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2016)

Westwood in long putt shocker!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

So are the Yanks better putters than us?
Are they more used to the greens
Or are they just lucky bleeders.....?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 2, 2016)

we are losing the putting competition - but along comes Westwood!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

hovis said:



			call me sensitive but Ive always found it disrespectful to your playing partner when you scream and shout at a win of a hole.   nothing wrong with being happy but the screaming and waving hands about grates on me a little
		
Click to expand...

It's the Ryder Cup.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

craigstardis1976 said:



			Think the tide has turned once and for all in favor of the USA. NBC are reporting some bad fan treatment of some of the Euro players and that fans have been ejected. 

One has to ask has anyone publically questioned Darren Clarke about Westwood's inclusion?
		
Click to expand...

There'll be some buffoons that think it was a good pick! There's no excuse for stupidity when you've got a couple of decent VC's but Westwood is in it for the cash and the cash only.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			we are losing the putting competition - but along comes Westwood!!
		
Click to expand...

And there's a phrase I'd never thought I'd see....


----------



## Val (Oct 2, 2016)

craigstardis1976 said:



			I am watching it free on NBC they also have "Playing Through Commercials" where the ad plays on one side of the screen and the golf coverage continues on the other half of the screen. 

No excuses really for the Ryder Cup not being on network TV. If it can be in the United States, it can be in the UK, just greed and lack of vision preventing it combined with the fact Murdoch thinks the people of the UK are there to be exploited for media purposes...and they continue to prove him right with their wallets. 

Remember, if you don't pay for Sky he has no audience and will not be able to sell advertising...
		
Click to expand...

You forgot to say that not all commercials are play through and they also stopped to show a sports news update at 12. NBC has a heavy income stream from commercials, miles more than sky and it will command a pretty penny selling coverage rights to the Ryder Cup and PGA tour to other broadcasters (Sky). No terrestrial channel could afford to cover the Ryder Cup.

Not all is rosey watching on the Golf Channel/NBC.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 2, 2016)

hovis said:



			call me sensitive but Ive always found it disrespectful to your playing partner when you scream and shout at a win of a hole.   nothing wrong with being happy but the screaming and waving hands about grates on me a little
		
Click to expand...

You're sensitive. 
I actually like Reed and his over the top celebrations.


----------



## Lump (Oct 2, 2016)

This can't be called, with so many matches being so close its either going to be really close or the yanks will flatten us.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 2, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			we are losing the putting competition - but along comes Westwood!!
		
Click to expand...

I actually think he would be more successful if he wasn't such a good ball striker, the closer he gets the worse he putts


----------



## User62651 (Oct 2, 2016)

Every time the USA win on home soil seems Europe always tries to deflect from their loss by making a big issue of USA fan behaviour, yes it may be distracting but they know what to expect so expect it and then just deal with it, be gracious in defeat (should it come to that) and let the yanks have their celebration, best way to counter annoying fans is by playing good golf and being thick skinned. Europe will lose the Ryder Cup sometimes, victories mean nothing if you haven't tasted defeat.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Every time the USA win on home soil seems Europe always tries to deflect from their loss by making a big issue of USA fan behaviour, yes it may be distracting but they know what to expect so expect it and then just deal with it, be gracious in defeat (should it come to that) and let the yanks have their celebration, best way to counter annoying fans is by playing good golf and being thick skinned. Europe will lose the Ryder Cup sometimes, victories mean nothing if you haven't tasted defeat.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, big difference with fans celebrating and throwing personal abuse at golfers, nobody has ever blamed a defeat on the behaviour of fans, even other american golfers are embarrassed by the behaviour of their own fans.


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Oct 2, 2016)

Val said:



			You forgot to say that not all commercials are play through and they also stopped to show a sports news update at 12. NBC has a heavy income stream from commercials, miles more than sky and it will command a pretty penny selling coverage rights to the Ryder Cup and PGA tour to other broadcasters (Sky). No terrestrial channel could afford to cover the Ryder Cup.

Not all is rosey watching on the Golf Channel/NBC.
		
Click to expand...

Much rather listen to Johnny Miller (who has actually been there) than the egregiously smug Ewen Murray.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

The putting throughout the whole tournament seems to me to be a cut well above the normal tour event standard.

Is it because in match play they're all going for it "in the moment" and not trying to protect something over 4 days? And if so ought not these same guys adopt the same mindset when they return to the every day tour events?

Discuss.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 2, 2016)

Is rory on the ropes ?


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Oct 2, 2016)

Is McIlroy (just looking at his body language) on the 15th green bottling it against Reed?


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Oct 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			The putting throughout the whole tournament seems to me to be a cut well above the normal tour event standard.

Is it because in match play they're all going for it "in the moment" and not trying to protect something over 4 days? And if so ought not these same guys adopt the same mindset when they return to the every day tour events?

Discuss.
		
Click to expand...

As you allude I think it is the fact once a hole is over it is over it encourages more aggressive putting. Need to be more cautious when every stroke counts. Seems obvious to me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			The putting throughout the whole tournament seems to me to be a cut well above the normal tour event standard.

Is it because in match play they're all going for it "in the moment" and not trying to protect something over 4 days? And if so ought not these same guys adopt the same mindset when they return to the every day tour events?

Discuss.
		
Click to expand...

Is it because, relative to other tournaments, there is relatively little traffic on the greens and they are consequently in much better condition?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Or it may be that, on the main, we are watching a some of the best players in the world and not seeing the rest of the people that mostly make up the numbers, as you see in normal tournaments. So chances are we will see more great putts?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

In amongst all that early razzmatazz ... Rory has forgot what he was sent out to do, all those theatrics mean nothing when you're getting your backside felt.


----------



## hovis (Oct 2, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Every time the USA win on home soil seems Europe always tries to deflect from their loss by making a big issue of USA fan behaviour, yes it may be distracting but they know what to expect so expect it and then just deal with it, be gracious in defeat (should it come to that) and let the yanks have their celebration, best way to counter annoying fans is by playing good golf and being thick skinned. Europe will lose the Ryder Cup sometimes, victories mean nothing if you haven't tasted defeat.
		
Click to expand...

read this next time some knob shouts in your  backswing or calls you off a putt a few times. 

I'd love to know how many fans have been ejected  vs when its held in Europe. 

if i was American i would want to know that we beat the European team fair and square.   not because of some knob shouting in players swings


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2016)

craigstardis1976 said:



			Is McIlroy (just looking at his body language) on the 15th green bottling it against Reed?
		
Click to expand...

No. They are just going toe to toe and Reed currently has the edge. Hard to maintain such a phenomenal standard for 18 holes. There has to be a dip at some stage.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

Gah! Rory needs a mental fluffer, he doesn't seem to be able to perform unless he's super hyped.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

How good has Thomas Pieters been

Rory just looks tired possibly too much shouting


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2016)

Great bunker shot from Reed. That's McIlroy cooked


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

Think that's the game done for Rory - Reed has been outstanding


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2016)

It would be interesting to see the putting stats , showing the single putts of the USA and their foot/yardage holed total must be phenomenal compared to Europe's .


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Rory's lost this now, first blood to the USA


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

Europe have been massively outputted

Great shot by Rafa


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			It would be interesting to see the putting stats , and single putts of the USA and their foot/yardage total must be phenomenal compared to Europe's .
		
Click to expand...

Very true. Like to see the day by day figures too. They hold miles of putts yesterday too


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Oct 2, 2016)

McIlroy's histrionics are biting him on the ass. No way he wins the last two holes. In many ways Rory's behavior earlier on, which wasn't just passion, it was calculated OTT acted hysteria to get a reaction took his eye off the ball. Ego beats talent a lot of the time.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

freddielong said:



			How good has Thomas Pieters been

Rory just looks tired possibly too much shouting
		
Click to expand...

He has been a great asset to the team & probably the best player in the European team.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 2, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what the numbers are on the top right of the screen above the Sky logo?


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 2, 2016)

I've never seen mickleson of late hole so many putts from distance!


----------



## Junior (Oct 2, 2016)

USA putting has been phenomenal.  Tee to green I don't think there has been much between the sides.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Rory's lost this now, first blood to the USA
		
Click to expand...

Yen its looking like that at the moment. Mind you Westwood has the softest draw in the singles so he should bring the bacon home so might counter Tory getting stuffed


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think that's the game done for Rory - Reed has been outstanding
		
Click to expand...

Outstanding? 

I know that the card doesn't count but on it he's no more than -3


----------



## hovis (Oct 2, 2016)

its all down to putting.   its dreadful by the European side.   really dreadful


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			It would be interesting to see the putting stats , showing the single putts of the USA and their foot/yardage holed total must be phenomenal compared to Europe's .
		
Click to expand...

I read this just as Mickelson drained another huge one. The number of putts they have holed from distance is just silly.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

CliveW said:



			Can anyone tell me what the numbers are on the top right of the screen above the Sky logo?
		
Click to expand...

Who gives a hoot


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

CliveW said:



			Can anyone tell me what the numbers are on the top right of the screen above the Sky logo?
		
Click to expand...

It's unique to you and if you were rebroadcasting illegally they can identify you and block you via that number.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 2, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Who gives a hoot
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hopefully the USA will put us out of our misery soon so I can watch MOTD2


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

CliveW said:



			Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I seen them last night but nothing showing tonight.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 2, 2016)

Well I think we are going to win


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

CliveW said:



			Can anyone tell me what the numbers are on the top right of the screen above the Sky logo?
		
Click to expand...

Next weeks winning lottery numbers.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Well I think we are going to win
		
Click to expand...

You on drugs, maybe you need your medication changed


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Reed wobble, would be a great half for Rory


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 2, 2016)

please set speith fall in the lake


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh please no incomprehensible ruling to ruin it....


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 2, 2016)

I can't believe that guys getting the rule book out, I think he'll be getting demoted to the Hooters tour.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

well done Stenson


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

First blood, well done Henrik


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 2, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			I've never seen mickleson of late hole so many putts from distance!
		
Click to expand...

Credit to sergio that he is still all square with him.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			First blood, well done Henrik
		
Click to expand...

Make your mind up, a few posts ago it was 1st blood to Reed.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

Rafa! What a guy. 

Spieth undone by water again and Stenson gets the first points of the day. 

Fitzpatrick going steady, go on lad! 

C'mon Rory! 

Here we go?


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

great shot Patrick,


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

What 2 great approaches on 18


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 2, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			You on drugs, maybe you need your medication changed
		
Click to expand...

Lots of blue at the top of the board, then the choke starts


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Henrik used his head, job done &#128170;&#127996;&#128074;&#127996;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I can't believe that guys getting the rule book out, I think he'll be getting demoted to the Hooters tour.
		
Click to expand...

Did he not give Spieth the ruling and then get the book out after he challenged it?  More to the point how can Spieth think that stepping into the water and causing the ball to move doesn't incur a penalty?


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Is it me or does the play at the Ryder up get better with every one?


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 2, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Did he not give Spieth the ruling and then get the book out after he challenged it?  More to the point how can Spieth think that stepping into the water and causing the ball to move doesn't incur a penalty?
		
Click to expand...

He asked if he could step in the water. The guy should have told him you can dive bomb in if you want mate &#128512;


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

Reed has been outstanding in every game he's played. He's right to believe in himself. Hat's off to him. 

We're so boned now. Is that it all over?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			He asked if he could step in the water. The guy should have told him you can dive bomb in if you want mate &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128588;&#128588; Top bombing


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Well the VC's couldn't help Rory out in that match. Lack of professionalism from Rory there and he paid the price, sent packing.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 2, 2016)

Snedeker wins prize for most annoying celebrations ever.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 2, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Reed has been outstanding in every game he's played. He's right to believe in himself. Hat's off to him.
		
Click to expand...

Yep hats off to him. To reveal a stupidly white forehead compared to the tan on his face and neck.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 2, 2016)

Pieters as been amazing. 
Cool as they come.


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Well done Thomas Pieters, he's played some fantastic golf.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Westwood still has a chance to bring home the bacon, he has ate enough off it mind you.

Good interview by Reed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2016)

Thomas Pieters - great play. However that bottom of the board looking ominously red and I can't see that changing. We need some putts to drop and some momentum and quick


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Reed has been outstanding in every game he's played. He's right to believe in himself. Hat's off to him. 

We're so boned now. Is that it all over?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he's been immense.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Pieters as been amazing. 
Cool as they come.
		
Click to expand...

Should be a good interview to follow


----------



## shewy (Oct 2, 2016)

Can't believe how poor the European putting has been, that's the difference


----------



## BrianM (Oct 2, 2016)

Shame the bottom half is all red&#128556;
Pieters has proved himself to be an excellent pick.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

What a brilliant debut by Pieters, player of the tournament for me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Well done Thomas Pieters, he's played some fantastic golf.
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful from him - hopefully he can push on now in his career and become the next European star on the world stage 

Also superb play from Reed - been truely outstanding and a match of high class and respect between the two players


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

I have always liked Ray Winstone but tonight he is just really getting on my wick.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yeah, he's been immense.
		
Click to expand...

Reid has been very good, Pieters has been immense.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 2, 2016)

Mickelson and Garcia are playing some match, what a standard.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2016)

Why does Willett have a chat with his caddie every time he misses a putt?


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 2, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Snedeker wins prize for most annoying celebrations ever.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don't know.... Duval at Brookline with his 360* Double fist pump takes some beating, I nearly rugby tackled the TV that night &#128514;


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Tail end Charlie's are going to cost us, Kaymer & Willett hugely out of form and can't see them delivering anything other than a loss.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wonderful from him - hopefully he can push on now in his career and become the next European star on the world stage 

Also superb play from Reed - been truely outstanding and a match of high class and respect between the two players
		
Click to expand...

He will be a great replacement for Westwood as his game goes south


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Well the VC's couldn't help Rory out in that match. Lack of professionalism from Rory there and he paid the price, sent packing.
		
Click to expand...

Where was the lack of professionalism?


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Why does Willett have a chat with his caddie every time he misses a putt?
		
Click to expand...

Coz he is a (.)


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

I wish Rose could putt. It feels like he's missed more than Westwood.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Tail end Charlie's are going to cost us, Kaymer & Willett hugely out of form and can't see them delivering anything other than a loss.
		
Click to expand...

Can't see anyone in the bottom five turning it around. I think the outcome is sadly inevitable. Kaymer and Willett seem done deals already and now Zach Johnson holes a monster to go two up


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Sergio giving Phil a tough match, could go either way. 

Sully can't peg back Snedecker, his putting is amazing.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 2, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			I wish Rose could putt. It feels like he's missed more than Westwood.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, he's had so many slide by it's been amazing.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Some golf from Lefty


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 2, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Oh I don't know.... Duval at Brookline with his 360* Double fist pump takes some beating, I nearly rugby tackled the TV that night &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

OK i will give you that. Snedeker is the worst this year from what I have seen.

Mickleson is a gent as always.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Oh I don't know.... Duval at Brookline with his 360* Double fist pump takes some beating, I nearly rugby tackled the TV that night &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Nothing will ever beat that.

Garcia has been brilliant and is one down. He is now without question my new "best golfer not to have won a major".


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

It's not over yet but when it is I think we can safely say this was lost on Friday morning. 

It just all reinforces how brilliant, difficult and rare the Medinah win was.


----------



## IainP (Oct 2, 2016)

Forget captains, forget picks. Fair play to the golfers of the USA team, who overall have played, and particularly putted that bit better than golfers of the European team.


----------



## Thor (Oct 2, 2016)

Not sure what you're talking about. Reed played pretty well to be fair, Rory birdied the last to at least ask the question.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

good stuff from Westwood


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 2, 2016)

BrianM said:



			Mickelson and Garcia are playing some match, what a standard.
		
Click to expand...

Phil just bagged his 8th birdie through 15 holes, and he's only 1 up.  Immense from both players without the overblown theatrics, class act the two of them.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

palindromicbob said:



			Where was the lack of professionalism?
		
Click to expand...

-2 on the card isn't shooting the lights out ... He couldn't handle Reed or the situation and the result confirms that, Rory lost to someone that could hack it.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

lobthewedge said:



			Phil just bagged his 8th birdie through 15 holes, and he's only 1 up.  Immense from both players without the overblown theatrics, class act the two of them.
		
Click to expand...

Now there's a match &#128079;&#127996;&#128079;&#127996;&#128079;&#127996;


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Justin can't buy a put and looks out of it now, half at best for him and then there's too many reds on the board. 

Well done Rafa &#128077; another who's had a great comp.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Poor putt from Wood, all the European players are **** putters.

Hit the ball ffs


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			good stuff from Westwood
		
Click to expand...

It would be a good way for him to finish his career, even a half point and then that's him, gone.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 2, 2016)

Putting is so tentative from the Europeans. Have they all got the yips or summat? 

Ball striking has been very good but you know in matcholay if you putt crap you ain't winning.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fish said:



*Justin can't buy a put* and looks out of it now, half at best for him and then there's too many reds on the board. 

Well done Rafa &#128077; another who's had a great comp.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because he has a different putter nearly every week he plays.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 2, 2016)

Europe need a miracle and hopefully it starts with Rose on the 18th.


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 2, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Putting is so tentative from the Europeans. Have they all got the yips or summat? 

Ball striking has been very good but you know in matcholay if you putt crap you ain't winning.
		
Click to expand...

Quicker greens than they are used to on the European tour.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			It would be a good way for him to finish his career, even a half point and then that's him, gone.
		
Click to expand...

I hope he doesn't get to be Capitan next time round as he might repay the favour to Darren


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Justin can't buy a put and looks out of it now, half at best for him and then there's too many reds on the board. 

Well done Rafa &#128077; another who's had a great comp.
		
Click to expand...

All the also-rans at the tail end but hey it was good stuff early on.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

A tad premature I suppose but here's how I feel, and if in the  interim a miracle happens and we somehow win then I'll be delighted to eat five tonnes of humble pie.

I think that ultimately our team was not as strong as theirs essentially because of a) the qualification criteria leading to the exposure of the inexperience of several of our rookies in such a pressure cooker environment and b) a few bad Captain's picks.

I never rated our chances on paper and so it is coming to pass.

Looking at positives an American win will reinvigorate the event and make us focus on 2018.

All in all a great three days full of scintillating play on both sides but it's a sadder Johnnydee who had hoped against hope that my gut-feeling might be wrong.

However you can't fault the Americans who have deserved their win much as it galls me to say, because now we will have to watch them gloating at our expense in the next few hours.


----------



## Thor (Oct 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			-2 on the card isn't shooting the lights out ... He couldn't handle Reed or the situation and the result confirms that, Rory lost to someone that could hack it.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find it was -3 on the card. He gave it his best shot and if he could putt like some of the yanks it might have been a different story. There are a few others not performing at all, why pick on him? Some of your fellow countrymen are playing well from the commentary booth


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

What's all this talk of shots under par? No such thing in match play, you beat the other guy or you don't. That's all there is to it and we haven't done it enough.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			I hope he doesn't get to be Capitan next time round as he might repay the favour to Darren
		
Click to expand...

When that eejit DC picked Westwood for experience he overlooked Tony Jacklin, Woosnam and Monty.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 2, 2016)

Today I think the Americans have won it on the greens. Their putting has been immense from all of them.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

Good chance now for Westwood to take his point. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2016)

15 birdies between Phil & Sergio in 16 holes and none of the stupid antics.  Match of the day by some distance.


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			-2 on the card isn't shooting the lights out ... He couldn't handle Reed or the situation and the result confirms that, Rory lost to someone that could hack it.
		
Click to expand...

How did he show a lack of professionalism though?


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Willet having a howler and his form wasn't good leading up to the event, is he a 1 trick pony or has he just played pony.


----------



## Thor (Oct 2, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			15 birdies between Phil & Sergio in 16 holes and none of the stupid antics.  Match of the day by some distance.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, Phil has drained some putts but Sergio has hung in there. Fantastic match.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Thor said:



			I think you'll find it was -3 on the card. He gave it his best shot and if he could putt like some of the yanks it might have been a different story. There are a few others not performing at all, why pick on him? Some of your fellow countrymen are playing well from the commentary booth

Click to expand...

We'll blow me, I didn't think he played that well but fair enough. Don't mention EM, he's thick enough to join Dull Hull, Westwood and DC in that advert.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

Criminal of Justin rose to leave that putt short.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			When that eejit DC picked Westwood for experience he overlooked Tony Jacklin, Woosnam and Monty.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah your spot on, he might have even went for the last European RC Capitan, but hey ho he is 2 up at the moment albeit he is playing the poorest player in the American team.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Willet having a howler and his form wasn't good leading up to the event, is he a 1 trick pony or has he just played pony.
		
Click to expand...

I think we can thank his brother for kicking him in the gonads before the match even started.  Can't have helped him.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Thor said:



			Totally agree, Phil has drained some putts but Sergio has hung in there. Fantastic match.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant match, good golf, good scoring &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

palindromicbob said:



			How did he show a lack of professionalism though?
		
Click to expand...

He and his buddy are trolling - have been all night long , would just leave them to it

Rose has had a shocker with the putter 

The Garcia/Mickleson match must be up there with one of the best ever 

The US are prob going to win this and they will rightly deserved it but the golf all round has been amazing to watch


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Oct 2, 2016)

Unforgivable of Rose to leave that putt short. Choking freaking dog.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			15 birdies between Phil & Sergio in 16 holes and none of the stupid antics.  Match of the day by some distance.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Key match Rose losing, that's all folks ....beep beep


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2016)

Johnny, A and B contradict each other. If you have more captains picks and they don't work, as Kaymer and Westwood haven't, then how is that better than going with those who qualified by right. Those guys earned their places and too many have been badly managed this week.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Yeah your spot on, he might have even went for the last European RC Capitan, but hey ho he is 2 up at the moment albeit he is playing the poorest player in the American team.
		
Click to expand...

Sympathy match.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rory would've had an early bath in that game &#128514;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			15 birdies between Phil & Sergio in 16 holes and none of the stupid antics.  Match of the day by some distance.
		
Click to expand...

And still it goes on, just wow!


----------



## Thor (Oct 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			We'll blow me, I didn't think he played that well but fair enough. Don't mention EM, he's thick enough to join Dull Hull, Westwood and DC in that advert.
		
Click to expand...

I meant that the home of golf couldn't produce 1 team member. Questioning McIlroy's professionalism is a load of twaddle unless you have a hidden agenda.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			15 birdies between Phil & Sergio in 16 holes and none of the stupid antics.  Match of the day by some distance.
		
Click to expand...

Now 17 birdies between them in 17 holes, I'd love to see their better ball card.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I think we can thank his brother for kicking him in the gonads before the match even started.  Can't have helped him.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree Richard. Misguided and totally unhelpful.

Also imagine Rory's gutted at being beaten today but he's been a great asset to the team and should be proud of his efforts this week.

Surprised he's not popped up to do a post match interview as it!s not like him to hide or sulk.


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 2, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			15 birdies between Phil & Sergio in 16 holes and none of the stupid antics.  Match of the day by some distance.
		
Click to expand...

Make that 17 birdies in 17 holes, just incredible!


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

On the bright side, the European team in two year's time with these strong rookies maturing is going to fantastic. 

I agree with the comment about golf being the winner here. It's been brilliant, the quality of shots and putts on the whole has been magnificent.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

What's the chances of the Euro players wanting to drop the GB & I guys after this ... Will they be rushing through that Brexit thingy?


----------



## ger147 (Oct 2, 2016)

17 birdies between Mickleson and Garcia, their better ball score wouldn't be too shabby...


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Now 17 birdies between them in 17 holes, I'd love to see their better ball card.
		
Click to expand...

Yep its been a belted of a match


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2016)

lobthewedge said:



			Make that 17 birdies in 17 holes, just incredible!
		
Click to expand...




ger147 said:



			17 birdies between Mickleson and Garcia, their better ball score wouldn't be too shabby...
		
Click to expand...

Much as we need the points, I think that no-one deserves to lose this and a half would be the right result.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			What's the chances of the Euro players wanting to drop the GB & I guys after this ... Will they be rushing through that Brexit thingy?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it would effect the RC but for sure the Brits (English) have let the European team down.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Johnny, A and B contradict each other. If you have more captains picks and they don't work, as Kaymer and Westwood haven't, then how is that better than going with those who qualified by right. Those guys earned their places and too many have been badly managed this week.
		
Click to expand...

I know, you're right of course but it's just that a fit Poulter and his ilk, would have in my view, been more of an asset. Fitz although a great prospect for the future just seems a little too inexperienced as does Sullivan and of course Willet was probably nobbled by his brother before he even hit a ball -although the likes of that could never have been foreseen.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Thor said:



			I meant that the home of golf couldn't produce 1 team member. Questioning McIlroy's professionalism is a load of twaddle unless you have a hidden agenda.
		
Click to expand...

Well let's just say that he couldn't compete, Reed was coasting and it turned out to be an easy game for him.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

ger147 said:



			17 birdies between Mickleson and Garcia, their better ball score wouldn't be too shabby...
		
Click to expand...

17 birdies on the card is no indication on how well they're playing :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 2, 2016)

Is it time to turn it over?


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Sergio


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Sergio could snatch this great match.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2016)

A fit Poulter played last time but was out of form and had a mare. He shouldn't have been picked but was based on past performances. Sound familiar? I like the qualification method we have. The only change would be to start later to make sure more are in form.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 2, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Not sure it would effect the RC but for sure the Brits (English) have let the European team down.
		
Click to expand...

Is there an 'ignore' function on the forum?


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Ryan Moore


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 2, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Is it time to turn it over?
		
Click to expand...

Yes,some great golf USA's putting was incredible,well done USA &#128553;


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

come on Westwood


----------



## IM01 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sergio ain't had much luck this week.
Would already have won his singles against anyone else.
Unlucky too be paired with Kaymer twice even after performing great with Rafa.
Sending him out with Kaymer Saturday afternoon and not Rafa will be one of Clare's biggest regrets....momentum!!!


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow, just wow


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 2, 2016)

Unreal Mickleson.... C'mon Sergio!!!


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 2, 2016)

One of the best RC matches ever....


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Great half and a fantastic match between Phil & Sergio.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2016)

Philly Mick.....10 birdies and he hit some fairways too......
The American Mr Ryder Cup


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 2, 2016)

Phil on fire


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			One of the best RC matches ever....
		
Click to expand...

Yep it was a belted for sure


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Is there an 'ignore' function on the forum?
		
Click to expand...

There is, it's great and it can keep you sane.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2016)

Mickelson at the open in the last round v Stenson and his round today. Two of the great head to head battles. Great player.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Great half and a fantastic match between Phil & Sergio.
		
Click to expand...

Pure class


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

So fitting they halved that match and with two birdies on 18. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Birdies not good enough for Sully whilst Snedeker puts like that, he's a machine.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 2, 2016)

10 birdies and you only halve the match? Incredible stuff from Mickleson and Garcia.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A fit Poulter played last time but was out of form and had a mare. He shouldn't have been picked but was based on past performances. Sound familiar? I like the qualification method we have. The only change would be to start later to make sure more are in form.
		
Click to expand...


Good point! I think my frustration at our now inevitable defeat and the bottle of white have taken their toll.

Agree about the starting the qualification process later - maybe the last season before the matches rather than both. oo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

Well I think that's it all over now 

Some wonderful golf - that match with Phil and Garcia is something that will be hard to be beaten 

Wonderful debuts front Rafa and Pieters , solid again from Garcia and Rory but the Europeans just didn't sink enough of those putts 

Golf certainly the winner in the end though - that was a wonderful advert for the game we love.

Shame for Ryder Cup legends like Clarke and Westwood to end their RC career with such a low but what they have done in the past will never be forgotten 

Roll on to France and to reclaim the Cup - get the rough growing and the bunkers punishing


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			So fitting they halved that match and with two birdies on 18. Fantastic stuff!
		
Click to expand...

Professional performance ... deserved half.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

What a final day, some superb golf from both sides, respect to the Yanks, their putting has been the difference today and regardless of matches yesterday I think we lost it on Friday morning when we were 4-0 down.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Good point! I think my frustration at our now inevitable defeat and the bottle of white have taken their toll.

Agree about the starting the qualification process later - maybe the last season before the matches rather than both. oo:
		
Click to expand...

I share your pain &#128546;


----------



## Snelly (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Criminal of Justin rose to leave that putt short.
		
Click to expand...


Indeed. A terrible misjudgement.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I think that's it all over now 

Some wonderful golf - that match with Phil and Garcia is something that will be hard to be beaten 

Wonderful debuts front Rafa and Pieters , solid again from Garcia and Rory but the Europeans just didn't sink enough of those putts 

Golf certainly the winner in the end though - that was a wonderful advert for the game we love.

Shame for Ryder Cup legends like Clarke and Westwood to end their RC career with such a low but what they have done in the past will never be forgotten 

Roll on to France and to reclaim the Cup - get the rough growing and the bunkers punishing
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but they will be judged from the performance this year, poor effort from both. Sad but very true


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Oct 2, 2016)

Very classy interview with Sergio Garcia on NBC. Not at all prompted, expressed his regret at his putting yesterday and he wasn't able to deliver. Very humble, complimentary of Mickelson and spoke of how well they both played today Much respect to Sergio.


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Kaymer fighting back from what looked like a done deal earlier.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Flipping heck what happened there ... I thought Sullivan was up? Did he collapse?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			What a final day, some superb golf from both sides, respect to the Yanks, their putting has been the difference today and regardless of matches yesterday I think we lost it on Friday morning when we were 4-0 down.
		
Click to expand...

I think the loss yesterday afternoon was massive. Big change in, yes the m word. Psychologically that was huge for the US and put them on the front foot. Clearly the first morning was critical and I don't underestimate that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2016)

Looking like the Westwood match will be the one that hands them the cupâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Leereed (Oct 2, 2016)

Looks like Westwood has done his best to throw his point away.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 2, 2016)

Partisan loyalties aside. I'm really glad the USA has won this. They deserve it, and not just because of revitalising interest of whatever nonsense the petrified marketing people will say, but because they finally realised they needed to play as a team to win again and ultimately that's meant better games of golf for us to enjoy. We've been enjoying some of the best golf ever and for once the "legends are born" strapline is more reality then hyperbole. 

It's been wonderful sport. Competitive, hard fought, passionate and emotional but all finished with a genuine respectful embrace and handshake between friends and competitors. Is there anything better? I don't think so. Golf has won for another two years.


----------



## super hans (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't blame Westwood for this defeat - i blame Darren for picking him


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Good chance now for Westwood to take his point. Fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...

I might have been a tad premature with this. Great few closing  holes from Moore.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ironic, Westwood lost a point yesterday and now his game is the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2016)

All but done. Some good performances by the Europeans but not strong enough over the three days. The US out putted us and tee to green it was very close. Easy to find fault at some of the choices by Clarke but you stand on these decisions and I think he was let down by Kaymer, Westwood and to a degree Willett and Sullivan who never really performed. Onwards though and can't wait for the next one


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I might have been a tad premature with this. Great few closing  holes from Moore. 



Click to expand...

Do you ever learn....


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Moore about to be mobbed


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

ffs Weztwood do the right thing


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 2, 2016)

Well there it is, move along please, nothing more to see - thank you and goodnight.

As Liverpoolphil said a few posts back, sad that Darren & Westy's final bows in the competition will be soured with the cruel taste of a pretty comprehensive defeat.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

And so it all come down to Westwood game, he should never have been there


----------



## 3565 (Oct 2, 2016)

Bizarre.... how subdued is that celebration?????


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

well done USA.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

Well that was a rather fitting end.....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Do you ever learn....

Click to expand...

My crystal ball is on the fritz again but I'll be along with some more ill informed predictions shortly....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 2, 2016)

3565 said:



			Bizarre.... how subdued is that celebration?????
		
Click to expand...

I just think it shows how professional they have been really. It's as if they always expected it.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 2, 2016)

Ewen Murray sickly sweet and over dramatic as usual. I really hope the Beeb win it back sometime soon.

Well done to the US they were simply too good for Europe this time around.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Even Murray sickly sweet and over dramatic as usual. I really hope the Beeb win it back sometime soon.

Well done to the US they were simply too good for Europe this time around.
		
Click to expand...

when did the BBC last have it


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Well that was close! 

Before that diddy DC gets tarted up for the cameras I'm off. He's got no imagination and he's lifeless, pretty much a personality that's similar to Westwood ... aww flip, what the heck is Bubba greeting, man ya sap.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2016)

Let's be fair though we lost the putting competition, they boomed it in the hole from everywhere!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

USA win it using a captain that lost 4 years ago, mmmmmm, I wonder if Clarke will get another chance?


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

I wasn't sure if that was Buba crying or LP


----------



## user2010 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh ffs Bubba.... get a grip man.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			USA win it using a captain that 

lost 4 years ago, mmmmmm, I wonder if Clarke will get another chance?
		
Click to expand...

After that crap no chance.


----------



## Canmore (Oct 2, 2016)

What on earth is Bubba doing? Sobbing uncontrollably!


----------



## Jensen (Oct 2, 2016)

Not a dry eye in the house, Buba behave


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 2, 2016)

I watched the U.S coverage, have to say i prefer it with one little exception

They talked about how amazing Phil was to make 10 birdies and then talked to Garcia as if he was lucky to have witnessed it

They both scored 9 under and if Phil had only made 9 birdies he would have lost!

grrr


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Let's be fair though we lost the putting competition, they boomed it in the hole from everywhere!
		
Click to expand...

And your point is caller, its all about getting it in the hole


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			After that crap no chance.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but just watch, after a few months the Darren Clarke bandwagon will start rolling again.


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

Jeez, the Blubba is after some headlines.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			USA win it using a captain that lost 4 years ago, mmmmmm, I wonder if Clarke will get another chance?
		
Click to expand...

No way ... It would be the worst possible thing for golf, even for him to have any involvement. The guys a chump, I'm not gonna be listening to him but if any of you do you'll notice that his teeth don't even fit. Now if it was a locker room prank that they've swapped them then brilliant but I doubt it. I'll see you all during the week, stay cool geezers.


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2016)

No English victories on the last day &#128542;&#129300;


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Canmore said:



			What on earth is Bubba doing? Sobbing uncontrollably!
		
Click to expand...

Just imagine what LP is like at the moment, Silly are you okay mate


----------



## 3565 (Oct 2, 2016)

Not just the team but the crowd tho. So partisan throughout yet they just win and you could here a pin drop!!! 

Great golf tho to watch. Just think That not using all the rookies on day one may of been his downfall, but they were just too good today.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			No English victories on the last day &#63006;&#63764;
		
Click to expand...

Yes very poor, you got to think that the selection process will change.

TBF DC got handed a basket of rotten apples


----------



## freddielong (Oct 2, 2016)

We are going to have to change the system so that the captain has more or less picks


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 2, 2016)

Like we used to play when we were kids, last goals the winner....

C'mon kaymer!


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

after listening to DC, he has just shown how poor a leader he was.

mind blowing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I agree, but just watch, after a few months the Darren Clarke bandwagon will start rolling again.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he would do it again - he will prob be a VC for someone in the future but time to hand the baton on to defend our unbeaten record for the last 20 years at home. 

Think it could be Thomas Bjorns time to take the mantle 

Despite the result - enjoyed the golf but gutted for the European team. All the players from both sides acted with a lot of respect for each other and were a credit ( well apart from Bubba at the end !! ) 

The rookies will learn from it as others have in the past


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't think he would do it again - he will prob be a VC for someone in the future but time to hand the baton on to defend our unbeaten record for the last 20 years at home. 

Think it could be Thomas Bjorns time to take the mantle 

Despite the result - enjoyed the golf but gutted for the European team. All the players from both sides acted with a lot of respect for each other and were a credit ( well apart from Bubba at the end !! ) 

The rookies will learn from it as others have in the past
		
Click to expand...

Great golf, but there is such an emotional connection to Clarke I can see some wanting to give him another go.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't think he would do it again - he will prob be a VC for someone in the future but time to hand the baton on to defend our unbeaten record for the last 20 years at home. 

Think it could be Thomas Bjorns time to take the mantle 

Despite the result - enjoyed the golf but gutted for the European team. All the players from both sides acted with a lot of respect for each other and were a credit ( well apart from Bubba at the end !! ) 

The rookies will learn from it as others have in the past
		
Click to expand...


Think there should be a special Farwell to Westwood, we don't want to see him again.

No points from him this time what a shocker....


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Great golf, but there is such an emotional connection to Clarke I can see some wanting to give him another go.
		
Click to expand...

 I think he will play a roll at the next RC for sure, a ball spotter


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Great entertainment  but no more Captain's old pals picks please, the top 12 should be there on merit.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 2, 2016)

I would like to see Westwood become the clutch putting and mind coach for the U.S team


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2016)

I see Westwood as a VC next time along with Clarke. Not sure who the captain will be but Bjorn certainly a good shout. We need to review the selection process and find a way to pick the best team possible but also to pick players in form. I don't think (and just my opinion) Clarke was a good captain, but still better than Faldo. 

At the end of it all, the US played better, especially on the greens but there were some fantastic games out there, perhaps none more so than Mickleson and Garcia. If Phil could play like that especially his driving and putting, particularly in majors and he could easily add to his tally. I think we still have the nucleus of a good squad, and the rookies that qualify next time will be better for the experience


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2016)

Tough for DC, in fairness, the qualification process did him no favours and forced his hand somewhat with his picks. His Biggest mistake was the  fourball selections yesterday but he had to name them before the foursomes were finished so that's maybe some mitigation.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 2, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I see Westwood as a VC next time along with Clarke. Not sure who the captain will be but Bjorn certainly a good shout. We need to review the selection process and find a way to pick the best team possible but also to pick players in form. I don't think (and just my opinion) Clarke was a good captain, but still better than Faldo. 

At the end of it all, the US played better, especially on the greens but there were some fantastic games out there, perhaps none more so than Mickleson and Garcia. If Phil could play like that especially his driving and putting, particularly in majors and he could easily add to his tally. I think we still have the nucleus of a good squad, and the rookies that qualify next time will be better for the experience
		
Click to expand...

First loss in 4 and you want to change the selection process?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Good point! I think my frustration at our now inevitable defeat and the bottle of white have taken their toll.

Agree about the starting the qualification process later - maybe the last season before the matches rather than both. oo:
		
Click to expand...

We have won 8 out of the 11 last Ryder Cups only losing away from home 

The selection process has produced multiple Ryder Cup winning teams - why the need to react to one defeat to change the system ?

It was just a time where there was above than normal new blood coming through


----------



## One Planer (Oct 2, 2016)

I suppose a lesson to take to France is don't be afraid to pick rookies in form.

Some of DC''s pairings were boggling, but his not soley at fault. For professional golfers, some of them major winners, the standard of putting was pretty dire from the Europeans. 

As for the next captain? Bjorn would get my vote hands down.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have won 8 out of the 11 last Ryder Cups only losing away from home 

The selection process has produced multiple Ryder Cup winning teams - why the need to react to one defeat to change the system ?

It was just a time where there was above than normal new blood coming through
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we need a task force :smirk:


----------



## Wilson (Oct 2, 2016)

One Planer said:



			I suppose a lesson to take to France is don't be afraid to pick rookies in form.

Some of DC''s pairings were boggling, but his not soley at fault. For professional golfers, some of them major winners, the standard of putting was pretty dire from the Europeans. 

As for the next captain? Bjorn would get my vote hands down.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with all of that, need to hole some putts!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2016)

One Planer said:



			I suppose a lesson to take to France is don't be afraid to pick rookies in form.

Some of DC''s pairings were boggling, but his not soley at fault. For professional golfers, some of them major winners, the standard of putting was pretty dire from the Europeans. 

As for the next captain? Bjorn would get my vote hands down.
		
Click to expand...

What about captain Poulter ?.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 2, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			What about Poulter ?.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but not yet.

To Europeans he is Mr Ryder Cup but he needs to learn think more tactically than just with his heart on his sleeve. 

I firmly believe he will will make an excellent captain, just not yet.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 2, 2016)

Monty or McGinley again for captain for me, people who've done it before and won before. Why a novice each time?

Hope the French are up for the next one, needs a big passionate crowd to work as an event.


----------



## super hans (Oct 2, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			What about captain Poulter ?.
		
Click to expand...

Poulter has the passion, but as a human being, he's a rocket - no way


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2016)

super hans said:



			Poulter has the passion, but as a human being, he's a rocket - no way
		
Click to expand...

It's a rocket some of them needed


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 2, 2016)

Watched the half hour special about mcginleys captaincy last week, unbelievable the amount of though and detail of planning that went into gleneagles (even down to the colour of fish in the tank in the team room!).


----------



## super hans (Oct 2, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			It's a rocket some of them needed 

Click to expand...

they surely did, but i think some need a cuddle as well, and Poulter doesn't strike me as the cuddling kind


----------



## ger147 (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have won 8 out of the 11 last Ryder Cups only losing away from home 

The selection process has produced multiple Ryder Cup winning teams - why the need to react to one defeat to change the system ?

It was just a time where there was above than normal new blood coming through
		
Click to expand...

The selection process has changed during that period.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 2, 2016)

My one an only thought on this thread :thup:

Patrick Reed, Mciroy, and Thomas Pieters where the absolute superstars from this. Loved Kouch as well. 

Best team won, hope they all have a good bevy together tonight!





After all, who wants to play 36 in a day


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 2, 2016)

I honestly dont think I seen Richie Cunningham miss a putt all weekend. Ok its selective by the TV companies what they show, but Snedeker didnt miss a putt. He was The FOOOONNNZZZZZZZ


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow.
Thoroughly enjoyed tonight's serving of golf.
McIlroy, Reed, Pieters, Lefty & Garcia were all sensational.
The USA deserved their victory and it was largely due to their astonishing putting performance.
I thought the crowd behaved much better too.
The only downer was some of the inane posts on this thread by two utter imbeciles ........................ but we all know who they are.
Great golf, the best I've ever seen.
Thanks to both teams.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Monty or McGinley again for captain for me, people who've done it before and won before. Why a novice each time?

Hope the French are up for the next one, needs a big passionate crowd to work as an event.
		
Click to expand...

Just mentioned on Sky our rules have changed to were you are only allowed one go as Captain now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2016)

super hans said:



			they surely did, but i think some need a cuddle as well, and Poulter doesn't strike me as the cuddling kind
		
Click to expand...

I'm free :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2016)

Pieters looked like he had played RC's for years, a proper cool character that smashes it a mile.

The two Spaniards were superb too,  I love Garcia it's a shame he hasn't kicked on and won majors  from the potential he had, I hope Rafa kicks on now he's got ability that Lad.

Westwood should never be in the RC team again, his record is shocking.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Pieters looked like he had played RC's for years, a proper cool character that smashes it a mile.

The two Spaniards were superb too,  I love Garcia it's a shame he hasn't kicked on and won majors  from the potential he had, I hope Rafa kicks on now he's got ability that Lad.

Westwood should never be in the RC team again, his record is shocking.
		
Click to expand...

His record isn't "shocking" ?!

In the top 5 record points scored for Europeans with 23 plus I believe he went 12 matches unbeaten at one stage and was in the winning side 7 times in the last ten RC 

His record is far from shocking


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His record isn't "shocking" ?!

In the top 5 record points scored for Europeans with 23 plus I believe he went 12 matches unbeaten at one stage and was in the winning side 7 times in the last ten RC 

His record is far from shocking
		
Click to expand...








Stuey, are you part of the talksport generation who forgets what has gone before, and just goes on very recent form?

Westwood has been a Ryder cup stalwart, very poor in this one, but overall has a great record.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His record isn't "shocking" ?!

In the top 5 record points scored for Europeans with 23 plus I believe he went 12 matches unbeaten at one stage and was in the winning side 7 times in the last ten RC 

His record is far from shocking
		
Click to expand...

Are you for real?

He shouldn't have been there & even you must see that now, come on Pill his track record is poor and he has done nothing to earn the right of a wild card other than being DC's mate. Knox is one of the best putters out there & DC made a big error leaving him out. Granted the players who qualified from GB let the side down big style but Westwood sucks


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His record isn't "shocking" ?!

In the top 5 record points scored for Europeans with 23 plus I believe he went 12 matches unbeaten at one stage and was in the winning side 7 times in the last ten RC 

His record is far from shocking
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phil, I must've got mixed up with somebody else. I thought I'd read somewhere he'd only scored 5pts from 20 .
I'll try and find the article I was reading....

Even so his performances over the last 2 years has been poor with the exception of his late charge at the masters this year.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:









Stuey, are you part of the talksport generation who forgets what has gone before, and just goes on very recent form?

Westwood has been a Ryder cup stalwart, very poor in this one, but overall has a great record.
		
Click to expand...

No I haven't forgotten his good displays but they count for nothing now. Matchplay needs good putters and he isn't one 

I'll dig out the article I was reading though I might've got him mixed up.


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 2, 2016)

super hans said:



			Poulter has the passion, but as a human being, he's a rocket - no way
		
Click to expand...

Rocket. Ha ha. I think i've just let out some wee wee. Not heard that term in years.

Been watching most of it on my mobile as away on hols. It's been brilliant. Not a huge fan of the ryder cup due to all the gratuitous yankee bashing, and the tarring of every american with the same brush due to the lack of a brain cell in the very small minority of pissed up individuals.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Even so his performances over the last 2 years has been poor with the exception of his late charge at the masters this year.
		
Click to expand...

But so has Poulter, its what he has done in the team event that counts though.

How has the greatest golfer of the last twenty years done in the Ryder cup (Woods)? Montgomery, no majors, awesome Ryder cup player.

Westwood has been great in the Ryder cup, not this time, but always easy to judge AFTER the result.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 3, 2016)

Westwoods RC record prior to this one was outstanding.
Unfortunately all those who said he was bad pick for this one were correct, I wish they had been wrong but he was a Captains pick and even in succesful RC Teams they come under the most scrutiny.
Out of the 12 Willett disappointed me the most, but some people are blaming his brithers article for that, not for me, even yesterday I thought Westwood carried him and it was too much.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			But so has Poulter, its what he has done in the team event that counts though.

How has the greatest golfer of the last twenty years done in the Ryder cup (Woods)? Montgomery, no majors, awesome Ryder cup player.

Westwood has been great in the Ryder cup, not this time, but always easy to judge AFTER the result.
		
Click to expand...

RC places should always be handed out on the last 2seadons performances, there's no room for sentiments.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 3, 2016)

What an evenings golf. 

The day big phil hangs up his clubs will be a sad day for golf.  What a man.  

He can hit it like a hacker off the tee some days but he never lacks an ounce of belief in himself. 

Proper hero.  

Well done USA.  Golf from out of this world.  Golf boring, pah that was compelling breathless stuff. 

As far as the crowds go, I actually enjoy the fact that it's boisterous and loud in the US. It adds a different spice to the mix and makes success taste all the better on foreign soil.  Chuck out the numpties but keep it loud.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 3, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			....are you part of the talksport generation who forgets what has gone before, and just goes on recent form?.
		
Click to expand...

I like that .Can i use that line on the 'and we're off' thread?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 3, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Westwood has been great in the Ryder cup, not this time, but always easy to judge AFTER the result.
		
Click to expand...

Think you'll find that quite a few judged BEFORE the event &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## hovis (Oct 3, 2016)

Westwood should never have been there.   even a blind man knows that.   i wouldn't have taken kaymer either.   knox and beef for me. 

and what was darren doing on Saturday afternoon?  putting westwood out again and splitting up the Spaniards?  what a mug.   appalling decision and Darren should call faldo for some advice


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 3, 2016)

Well it looks like the dust has settled and it's now all just stats! 

The Euro's took a bashing and it's a good shout about changing the selection process again. 6 English guys in the team was just so wrong, no idea how they did when contributing to the points tally but yesterday it amassed to nil! Men v Boys and as for that irritable Westwood, he needs to get out of here, he folded easier than a Tesco suit.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 3, 2016)

hovis said:



			Westwood should never have been there.   even a blind man knows that.   i wouldn't have taken kaymer either.   knox and beef for me. 

and what was darren doing on Saturday afternoon?  putting westwood out again and splitting up the Spaniards?  what a mug.   appalling decision and Darren should call faldo for some advice
		
Click to expand...

You were watching the same embarrassing events as us ... It'll have to be a complete overhaul after this, it was a fiasco from the start.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 3, 2016)

It wasn't that bad. As good as the US were all it needed was for big guns  Rory, Rose and Willet to win their singles and Europe would have retained cup. DC did nothing wrong IMO and hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 3, 2016)

We left a mountain to climb after fridays morning session,after we did OK.
Some quality golf from both sides and was fantastic viewing.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 3, 2016)

The Americans were the better team. They deserved to win. Clarke will know he made mistakes with selection but I doubt another rookie would have helped the cause. Bring on France in 2018.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 3, 2016)

Captainron said:



			The Americans were the better team. They deserved to win. Clarke will know he made mistakes with selection but I doubt another rookie would have helped the cause. Bring on France in 2018.
		
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2016)

Captainron said:



			The Americans were the better team. They deserved to win.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. The two matches of McIlroy and Garcia were the two highlights for me.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 3, 2016)

lobthewedge said:



			Watched the half hour special about mcginleys captaincy last week, unbelievable the amount of though and detail of planning that went into gleneagles (even down to the colour of fish in the tank in the team room!).
		
Click to expand...

And DC was the same, even more meticulous I hear.  But that means very little if you can't then make the most of your team over the 3 days.  Paul Lawrie for me as I see him in the McGinley mode, straight talking, not afraid of making the difficult decision and dropping/not picking his mates.  Plus I think he will pick on form, not reputation from days of old.  Personally think Poulter will be a dreadful captain as he is all boggle eyed stares and passion, where as you really need a cool calculated head out there.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 3, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Great golf, but there is such an emotional connection to Clarke I can see some wanting to give him another go.
		
Click to expand...

No chance, he had his go and was found wanting in one or two tactical areas.  Look forwards, not backwards.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 3, 2016)

Disregarding the result, this was a fantastic RC and probably just what was needed to resurect interest in it from the US. The competition itself is the winner after this one. 
The one thing that struck me more than any, was how many putts were holed from anywhere on the green...it was totally unbelievable at times.


----------



## Slab (Oct 3, 2016)

Great TV and entertainment across all the days (even the silly foursome format)

Had to catch the finale via highlights early this morning before heading into work so it didn't show all the misses/poor shots but still gripping. Broadcast was via the worldwide feed and therefore commentators were slightly biased to Europe but didn't spoil the event. Near naff all ad breaks all weekend which helped quite a bit but that's down to the dynamics of the local broadcaster

Player highlights were Reed, the Spanish pairing, Pieters, Garcia and Mickelson and several others too long a list to mention 
Lows were Fitzpatrick, Willett and friends ('out of depth' comes to mind)

Quandary - Rory is a phenomenal talent... but each week he just makes my skin crawl just a little bit more

Overall the right team won and it can only put the event on an even bigger platform in 2 years time


----------



## Tongo (Oct 3, 2016)

Europe need a captain of the Langer mould for me: a master tactician. The team is still likely to be quite young in 2 years time. I suppose Westwood will probably be in the frame for captain. 

Good to see Thomas Pieters play so well. A revelation!


----------



## Hendy (Oct 3, 2016)

Slab said:



			Player highlights were Reed, the Spanish pairing, Pieters, Garcia and Mickelson and several others too long a list to mention 
Lows were Fitzpatrick, Willett and friends ('out of depth' comes to mind)

Overall the right team won and it can only put the event on an even bigger platform in 2 years time
		
Click to expand...

Agreed with these points. End of the day best team won.  When you looked at the singles line up on Sunday you knew in your heart that Danny Willett Fitzpatrick and Westwood Were never going to win there games. 

Rose played well and far getting the putt on the 1st I was hoping he would have made so many more. If he just have made some putts am sure he would have won.  Played great tee to green.

Overall the USA team just looked sharper looked like a team in form against a team that wasn't bar a few.

Also think Martin Kaymer played well on the last day to come from behind.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 3, 2016)

For me it came down to the putting and the US were just so much better, a good example was in the Rose Fowler match, on one hole Faldo had a putt of 6-8 feet to go one up and missed it, then on the next Fowler holed from around 25 feet to get a half.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 3, 2016)

louise_a said:



			For me it came down to the putting and the US were just so much better, a good example was in the Rose Fowler match, on one hole Faldo had a putt of 6-8 feet to go one up and missed it, then on the next Fowler holed from around 25 feet to get a half.
		
Click to expand...

Faldo wasn't playing..... but to be honest he might have been the only English player to secure a point if he did play.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 3, 2016)

I've really enjoyed watching it, some of the golf has been an incredible standard.

US team were just better from start to finish really, particularly on the greens so fair play to them.

Not really sure what young players we have coming through either to strengthen the team.......

First time I've seen any of Pieter aswell, hope he kicks on and doesn't disappear like Colsaerts


----------



## louise_a (Oct 3, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Faldo wasn't playing..... but to be honest he might have been the only English player to secure a point if he did play.
		
Click to expand...

Oops obviously I meant Rose, I really should re read what I type.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 3, 2016)

Apparently on the last day both teams had 61 Birdies, US also had 3 eagles to our 1, didn't think it was anywhere near that close!


----------



## drdel (Oct 3, 2016)

We were outplayed by a better Team but poor selection, pairings and tactics made it easier for the USA.

The selection process should not involve Captain's picks but be on form alone.  Perhaps weighted for the most recent 3 months decreasing in importance for earlier months. 

Langer would be a good choice as Captain for Paris.


----------



## hines57 (Oct 3, 2016)

what a great tournament - and what a showcase for the game. With so many holes being halved in birdies, who could fail to be impressed. The USA team held it together down the lower order and that made the difference. Now the USA are back into it and up for the defence in Paris - fantastic!!!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 3, 2016)

This is hilarious. Fowler's face in the WAGs photo...


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Oct 3, 2016)

hovis said:



			Westwood should never have been there.   even a blind man knows that.   i wouldn't have taken kaymer either.   knox and beef for me. 

and what was darren doing on Saturday afternoon?  putting westwood out again and splitting up the Spaniards?  what a mug.   appalling decision and Darren should call faldo for some advice
		
Click to expand...

it was pointed out that at the time he was picking the afternoon pairs, the spaniards were getting hammered 4 down.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 3, 2016)

Interesting to look at the World Rankings; taking the top 12 European players (regardless of Tour membership) would have meant Casey, Knox, Lowry and Molinari would have been in the team.

They would have replaced Fitzpatrick, Westwood, Kaymer and Sullivan.

Obviously it is no longer relevant to this year's contest but it provides food for thought in the post match debate and any review of the selection process.

Previous RC teams have often included one or two who were lower than alternatives but the figure this time round does seem rather high.

Mind you the American team contained Zach Johnson & Ryan Moore who were lower in the rankings than 3 or 4 others, most notably Bubba.

I guess whatever selection process you have there will always be anomalies.


----------



## A1ex (Oct 3, 2016)

Hindsight is a wonderful tool and I'm not sure changing the line ups Saturday or even having Knox or Beef would've made a difference. I think it was just the USA's time to win.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2016)

That issue is always going to arise with a year long qualification process.
Someone could have qualification wrapped up by Jan/Feb and then lose all form in the next 8 months...
Start with the Desert Swing and finish end of Aug

Top 6 from Euro points plus top 6 from World points and do away with picks....they only cause outrage


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 3, 2016)

Fair play to Danny Willett, at least he's got a decent assessment of his own performance.

https://twitter.com/richardmaspero/status/782744400501899264


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2016)

I hardly watched any of it, i just don't like seeing guys screaming "Cuomon" to themselves over and over after every  shot. All this screaming and playing up to the crowd leaves me cold.

if the players are all running around like lunatics on steroids, its little surprise the crowds go a bit over the top from time to time.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 3, 2016)

A1ex said:



			Hindsight is a wonderful tool and I'm not sure changing the line ups Saturday or even having Knox or Beef would've made a difference. I think it was just the USA's time to win.
		
Click to expand...

please stop talking sense on this thread, you'll never fit in!


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I hardly watched any of it, i just don't like seeing guys screaming "Cuomon" to themselves over and over after every  shot. All this screaming and playing up to the crowd leaves me cold.

if the players are all running around like lunatics on steroids, its little surprise the crowds go a bit over the top from time to time.
		
Click to expand...


Yep, no one have any fun for Pete`s sake. Lets keep it low key and library like until it sinks into complete decline....


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Yep, no one have any fun for Pete`s sake. Lets keep it low key and library like until it sinks into complete decline....
		
Click to expand...

how's screaming like a loon fun?


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			how's screaming like a loon fun?
		
Click to expand...

I find it an enthralling, but very uncomfortable, watch. When I read your comment I realised a big part of the discomfort is all the hollering and screaming. Patrick Reed is just unbearable. In fact the few times the cameras showed Chris Wood v DJ it was a relief to see two calm, fairly laid back guys playing hard but keeping it more "civilised".


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			how's screaming like a loon fun?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't but I would like to live and let live. Its not exactly the end of the world is it...


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			I find it an enthralling, but very uncomfortable, watch. When I read your comment I realised a big part of the discomfort is all the hollering and screaming. Patrick Reed is just unbearable. In fact the few times the cameras showed Chris Wood v DJ it was a relief to see two calm, fairly laid back guys playing hard but keeping it more "civilised".
		
Click to expand...

 i'm surprised he didn't injure himself TBH, nothing wrong with being patriotic and showing a bit of passion, but like you i find these antics uncomfortable to watch


----------



## Tongo (Oct 3, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I hardly watched any of it, i just don't like seeing guys screaming "Cuomon" to themselves over and over after every  shot. All this screaming and playing up to the crowd leaves me cold.

if the players are all running around like lunatics on steroids, its little surprise the crowds go a bit over the top from time to time.
		
Click to expand...

I'm inclined to agree. I didn't have the same fervour or interest in this year's event as previous years. For me the RC is now arguably beyond the pale. Its a mega corporate event that has been made into too much of a circus now. Its heading toward the realms of WWE Wrestling. How long before tv starts dictating pairings?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 3, 2016)

Tongo said:



			I'm inclined to agree. I didn't have the same fervour or interest in this year's event as previous years. For me the RC is now arguably beyond the pale. Its a mega corporate event that has been made into too much of a circus now. Its heading toward the realms of WWE Wrestling. How long before tv starts dictating pairings?
		
Click to expand...

When I seen the Singles Draw I thought that they did!

Patrick, I agree with you on some of the antics and hype ... Reed had Rory bent over and Rory just couldn't match him, energy wasted.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 3, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Fair play to Danny Willett, at least he's got a decent assessment of his own performance.

https://twitter.com/richardmaspero/status/782744400501899264

Click to expand...

I'm just a fan and I take it more serious than him ... What a doughnut, he takes the cash and just laughs about it, idiot.


----------



## shewy (Oct 3, 2016)

It's loud it's fun and the golf was awesome, that's the way you get people involved, if you want silence go watch snooker.


----------



## JamPal (Oct 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Yep, no one have any fun for Pete`s sake. Lets keep it low key and library like until it sinks into complete decline....
		
Click to expand...


Exactly.. Silence please, no fun on or off the course.. oh and tuck your shirt in... bloody place is a disgrace, they let anyone in now you know.. wasn't like this in my day of course, he should be taken out and shot!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I like that .Can i use that line on the 'and we're off' thread?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but it'll cost you a pint at H4H.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 3, 2016)

So long as the shouting and yelling is genuine passion I'm happy. When it starts getting OTT, fake and done with a tone purely to get under the opponents skin I'll lose interest as I have done with the Solhiem Cup.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Interesting to look at the World Rankings; taking the top 12 European players (regardless of Tour membership) would have meant Casey, Knox, Lowry and Molinari would have been in the team.

They would have replaced Fitzpatrick, Westwood, Kaymer and Sullivan.

Obviously it is no longer relevant to this year's contest but it provides food for thought in the post match debate and any review of the selection process.

Previous RC teams have often included one or two who were lower than alternatives but the figure this time round does seem rather high.

Mind you the American team contained Zach Johnson & Ryan Moore who were lower in the rankings than 3 or 4 others, most notably Bubba.

I guess whatever selection process you have there will always be anomalies.
		
Click to expand...

It is Mickie, and just like Links vs parkland golf, they can be a world away from each other.

Individual vs team golf can also be a world apart.

Would anyone pick Poulter based on his individual record - No - but him in the Ryder cup and he's a revelation.


----------



## Val (Oct 3, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			It wasn't that bad. As good as the US were all it needed was for big guns  Rory, Rose and Willet to win their singles and Europe would have retained cup. DC did nothing wrong IMO and hindsight is a wonderful thing.
		
Click to expand...

Big gun Willet? I know he's masters champ but that's it, he's done nothing else's and is hardly a European big gun


----------



## Val (Oct 3, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			We left a mountain to climb after fridays morning session,after we did OK.
Some quality golf from both sides and was fantastic viewing.
		
Click to expand...

I know some of the golf on show was superb but we didn't do ok, we lost more sessions than we won. That is poor.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2016)

JamPal said:



			Exactly.. Silence please, no fun on or off the course.. oh and tuck your shirt in... bloody place is a disgrace, they let anyone in now you know.. wasn't like this in my day of course, he should be taken out and shot!
		
Click to expand...

who said anything about silence??


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 3, 2016)

Val said:



			Big gun Willet? I know he's masters champ but that's it, he's done nothing else's and is hardly a European big gun
		
Click to expand...

I notice that ... Peashooter :rofl:


----------



## Tongo (Oct 3, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			who said anything about silence??
		
Click to expand...

It seems that some people can only go from one extreme to the other. The middle ground is an alien concept.


----------



## Reemul (Oct 3, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I hardly watched any of it, i just don't like seeing guys screaming "Cuomon" to themselves over and over after every  shot. All this screaming and playing up to the crowd leaves me cold.

if the players are all running around like lunatics on steroids, its little surprise the crowds go a bit over the top from time to time.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I really struggled to enjoy it this time. I'm ok with the USA winning, they deserved it but the jingoistic shouting and crowd behaviour really left me cold.

My eldest who is 9 has just started golf lessons, 4 so far and we play a local Par 3 course as well together, part of his lessons involves etiquette and behaviour and he just couldn't understand the crowd at all.


----------



## Reemul (Oct 3, 2016)

JamPal said:



			Exactly.. Silence please, no fun on or off the course.. oh and tuck your shirt in... bloody place is a disgrace, they let anyone in now you know.. wasn't like this in my day of course, he should be taken out and shot!
		
Click to expand...

This is crap, it should not be one extreme to the other, my Dad always said a jokes a joke but to hell with the pantomime and he was right.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 3, 2016)

She was never safe


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 3, 2016)

One of the problems was that Europe had one too many Scandanavians in the team.  Stenson being Swedish was OK, not so much Westwood who's finnished.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

Its not the US fans job to make it easy for us....


----------



## User62651 (Oct 3, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Just mentioned on Sky our rules have changed to were you are only allowed one go as Captain now.
		
Click to expand...


Whatever RC committee thought that one up needs a good slap! 
Objective is to win not give every man and his dog a chance at being captain especially if the Yanks can pick the same captain again


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 3, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			It is Mickie, and just like Links vs parkland golf, they can be a world away from each other.

Individual vs team golf can also be a world apart.

Would anyone pick Poulter based on his individual record - No - but him in the Ryder cup and he's a revelation.
		
Click to expand...

As with so much in sport and life there is no perfect solution. 

However, I don't think it was a question of who may or may not perform in a team situation. After all most of the rookies had played well in events such as the EurAsia Cup (I think that is what it is called).

No, our problem, apart from the Americans playing so well, was that too many of our team, veterans and rookies, were not in the best of form when the gun went. This problem is, I fear, always likely, but not guaranteed, to arise with the current selection process.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I'm just a fan and I take it more serious than him ... What a doughnut, he takes the cash and just laughs about it, idiot.
		
Click to expand...

What cash?

There is no payment to players in the Ryder Cup.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 20973


She was never safe 

Click to expand...


With all the money DJ earns you would think she could afford a dress with sufficient material to cover her backside. I seem to remember she wore an equally insufficent dress when DJ won his major. Am I really complaining about that ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 3, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			With all the money DJ earns you would think she could afford a dress with sufficient material to cover her backside. I seem to remember she wore an equally insufficent dress when DJ won his major. Am I really complaining about that ?
		
Click to expand...

You must be really really old &#128540;


----------



## drdel (Oct 3, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 20973


She was never safe 

Click to expand...


I guess that's "Mucho Gratia" to Tiger from JD via Gretzsky.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't see the need to change the current qualification - there will always be Captains picks - they have varied from either 2 or three dependant on who the captain is , my preference is just the two but it doesn't allow for captain to bring in either players on form or players with experience when the team is too heavy with with rookies. It's a process that has helped Europe win the last 8 out of the 11 RC - don't see the need to reinvent the wheel based on one defeat. There will always be players off form - it's the nature of the game , it's then end up to the Captains to manage the 12 players to get the best out of them - on this occasion Clarke just didn't get things right , it will happen 

As for the celebrating and reaction from the players - I don't have a single problem with the way the players acted , they celebrated , fist pumps etc was all great but they also showed respect towards their opponents and both players acknowledged great golf from each other - the atmosphere between the players was brilliant. 

The small section of the crowd on the other hand - well everyone knows the problems there and thankfully the US players and VC dealt with them as well the Europeans - as soon as something over the line happened they were thrown out.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 3, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 20973


She was never safe 

Click to expand...

Innuendo aside this is a nice photo, Tiger looks genuinely relaxed and happy - off guard, rare and really good to see.

Also thought this is a great photo - I know it's the opposition but so many big stars pulling together and really happy to have won, clearly means something to them despite their reps and wealth etc.



Only question mark might be golf trying to lose its white middle class image, not much in the way of racial diversity in that team!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			You must be really really old &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

 
Ha ha. No, I have a young daughter so respectability has taken over from my previous outlook. I wouldn't want my daughter going out in a dress like that, arguments would develop.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Innuendo aside this is a nice photo, Tiger looks genuinely relaxed and happy - off guard, rare and really good to see.

Also thought this is a great photo - I know it's the opposition but so many big stars pulling together and really happy to have won, clearly means something to them despite their reps and wealth etc.
View attachment 20974

Click to expand...


Do you think Davis Love insisted that his cap was a different colour to the players. Pecking order etc.

Joking aside, this US team deserve the plaudits. No arguments.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 3, 2016)

Was any of the real unsavoury crowd moments caught or shown on tv?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 3, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. No, I have a young daughter so respectability has taken over from my previous outlook. I wouldn't want my daughter going out in a dress like that, arguments would develop.
		
Click to expand...

I only have a son,so my outlook is still the same &#128556;


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 3, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 20973


She was never safe 

Click to expand...


Who is she?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2016)

P-S, Sounds fair.

Garyinderry - They were vocal I believe. I heard one abusive comment but then heard an Amercian voice shouting that the person be ejected. Fair play to that bloke. I think Sky can play with the sound so that it gets blocked out so we did not pick most of it up.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 3, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you think Davis Love insisted that his cap was a different colour to the players. Pecking order etc.

Joking aside, this US team deserve the plaudits. No arguments.
		
Click to expand...

Was looking for product placement opportunities, Reed has got his white watch in there otherwise just a few pairs of sunnies!

I did notice Captains hat too!


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Who is she?
		
Click to expand...


She's Dustin Johnson's fiancÃ© or wife and mother of his child.
She's Paulina Gretzky, daughter of Wayne who is the ultimate ice hockey legend.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 3, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			P-S, Sounds fair.

Garyinderry - They were vocal I believe. I heard one abusive comment but then heard an Amercian voice shouting that the person be ejected. Fair play to that bloke. I think Sky can play with the sound so that it gets blocked out so we did not pick most of it up.
		
Click to expand...


Good point.  Radio stations have dump button to cut any bad language and I a sure sky have something similar. 

Maybe twitter would have some videos that are unedited.  Just wondering what exactly was said to get people thrown out.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 3, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



View attachment 20974

Click to expand...

Great picture.

But...


What's Koepka doing to Snedeker?


----------



## user2010 (Oct 3, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Oops obviously I meant Rose,* I really should re read what I type*.
		
Click to expand...




Not just you, several others should take note of what you`ve typed here Louise_a.  :thup:


----------



## user2010 (Oct 3, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Great picture.

But...


What's Koepka doing to Snedeker?
		
Click to expand...





A contender for VIZ comic`s "Up the A**e corner" segment I think.:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 3, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Good point.  Radio stations have dump button to cut any bad language and I a sure sky have something similar. 

Maybe twitter would have some videos that are unedited.  Just wondering what exactly was said to get people thrown out.
		
Click to expand...

LP posted one on this thread showing Rory going into the crowd to confront a bloke.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Oct 3, 2016)

Just read Justin Rose criticising the setup on Sunday being too easy "pro am like" with all the pins away from the water and the 17th being a particular gimme hole at 9 iron length. Particularly focusing on the final 3 holes.

Hi Justin, if they were so bloody easy why didn't you manage to birdie any of them then?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 3, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			Just read Justin Rose criticising the setup on Sunday being too easy "pro am like" with all the pins away from the water and the 17th being a particular gimme hole at 9 iron length. Particularly focusing on the final 3 holes.

Hi Justin, if they were so bloody easy why didn't you manage to birdie any of them then?
		
Click to expand...


Poor form really. Comment about the course if you have won, not when you lose.


----------



## thesheriff (Oct 3, 2016)

Fair play to the yanks.  They deserved it as they holed more putts on the day.  

Team Europe can be fairly proud on the whole apart from Willett.  He shouldn't be allowed near another Ryder cup team.  Him and his bro are obvs cut from the same cloth and Danny is bad for the team.


----------



## Reemul (Oct 3, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Poor form really. Comment about the course if you have won, not when you lose.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree a bit, what he is trying to say is he played great tee to green and not so great on the green but they played poorly tee to green and there was no downside to that when in the fact he putted poorly should have been offset with it being harder to hit the green in 2 with a wayward tee shot and it wasn't. So maybe he feels he was punished twice and they not all.

Of course the course was the same for both but lack of difficulty for crappy fairway accuracy probably feels a bit unfair if you hit the fairway regularly and the other guy doesn't yet can still get close to the pins.....

My feeling is if you putt poorly you will lose regardless.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 3, 2016)

Just saw Mickleson and Garcia's betterball score, 14 under...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2016)

Plenty saying the selection process isn't at fault. Possibly but the US went away after the last defeat and went all the way back to square one to get the best players possible. I liked the idea of not picking the last pick until after the Fed Ex so they are getting a player, who should be on form. 

I think the issue, as Willett proved, is that you can have one good competition and be in the side without having to do a lot more over the season. Why do we use the world rankings so much when they can mask a player that had been playing well some time ago but is now out of form. I like the idea of the Race to Dubai rankings as again it reflects those playing well over the season running up to the RC. Ultimately, this time we were indone by two picks not showing up and several others (Sullivan, Willett) not cutting it.

Of course, as a random left field, why not give the captain carte blanche and let him pick who he wants based on form, providing they meet the qualification criteria and why bother with rankings at all and go with form players. Just an idea.

I can't see the European Tour and RC committee making wholesale changes. It'll be similar to this time and maybe just the number of picks will change. There were some good performances, especially Rafa Stenson Pieters, and Garcia apart from odd putting lapses and McIlroy acting as leader. On home turf (well almost) we should be capable of winning it back but I do think there are some lessons on the selection process that could be looked at


----------



## Big D 88 (Oct 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Plenty saying the selection process isn't at fault. Possibly but the US went away after the last defeat and went all the way back to square one to get the best players possible. I liked the idea of not picking the last pick until after the Fed Ex so they are getting a player, who should be on form. 

I think the issue, as Willett proved, is that you can have one good competition and be in the side without having to do a lot more over the season. Why do we use the world rankings so much when they can mask a player that had been playing well some time ago but is now out of form. *I like the idea of the Race to Dubai rankings as again it reflects those playing well over the season running up to the RC. Ultimately, this time we were indone by two picks not showing up and several others (Sullivan, Willett) not cutting it*.

Of course, as a random left field, why not give the captain carte blanche and let him pick who he wants based on form, providing they meet the qualification criteria and why bother with rankings at all and go with form players. Just an idea.

I can't see the European Tour and RC committee making wholesale changes. It'll be similar to this time and maybe just the number of picks will change. There were some good performances, especially Rafa Stenson Pieters, and Garcia apart from odd putting lapses and McIlroy acting as leader. On home turf (well almost) we should be capable of winning it back but I do think there are some lessons on the selection process that could be looked at
		
Click to expand...

Willet in No1 on the R2D, so he'd of been there regardless


----------



## freddielong (Oct 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Plenty saying the selection process isn't at fault. Possibly but the US went away after the last defeat and went all the way back to square one to get the best players possible. I liked the idea of not picking the last pick until after the Fed Ex so they are getting a player, who should be on form. 

I think the issue, as Willett proved, is that you can have one good competition and be in the side without having to do a lot more over the season. Why do we use the world rankings so much when they can mask a player that had been playing well some time ago but is now out of form. I like the idea of the Race to Dubai rankings as again it reflects those playing well over the season running up to the RC. Ultimately, this time we were indone by two picks not showing up and several others (Sullivan, Willett) not cutting it.

Of course, as a random left field, why not give the captain carte blanche and let him pick who he wants based on form, providing they meet the qualification criteria and why bother with rankings at all and go with form players. Just an idea.

I can't see the European Tour and RC committee making wholesale changes. It'll be similar to this time and maybe just the number of picks will change. There were some good performances, especially Rafa Stenson Pieters, and Garcia apart from odd putting lapses and McIlroy acting as leader. On home turf (well almost) we should be capable of winning it back but I do think there are some lessons on the selection process that could be looked at
		
Click to expand...

The Ryder Cup is one of the few carrots the European Tour has although i would have no issue with  the captain being able to pick the twelve he or she wants


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			Willet in No1 on the R2D, so he'd of been there regardless
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment. I didn't Google or research who got in by which route. Still stick by him not turning up when it mattered


----------



## Big D 88 (Oct 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fair comment. I didn't Google or research who got in by which route. Still stick by him not turning up when it mattered
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree homer.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Plenty saying the selection process isn't at fault. Possibly but the US went away after the last defeat and went all the way back to square one to get the best players possible. I liked the idea of not picking the last pick until after the Fed Ex so they are getting a player, who should be on form. 

I think the issue, as Willett proved, is that you can have one good competition and be in the side without having to do a lot more over the season. Why do we use the world rankings so much when they can mask a player that had been playing well some time ago but is now out of form. I like the idea of the Race to Dubai rankings as again it reflects those playing well over the season running up to the RC. Ultimately, this time we were indone by two picks not showing up and several others (Sullivan, Willett) not cutting it.

Of course, as a random left field, why not give the captain carte blanche and let him pick who he wants based on form, providing they meet the qualification criteria and why bother with rankings at all and go with form players. Just an idea.

I can't see the European Tour and RC committee making wholesale changes. It'll be similar to this time and maybe just the number of picks will change. There were some good performances, especially Rafa Stenson Pieters, and Garcia apart from odd putting lapses and McIlroy acting as leader. On home turf (well almost) we should be capable of winning it back but I do think there are some lessons on the selection process that could be looked at
		
Click to expand...

Very little change to selection to previous 3 Ryder Cups that we won!

Regardless of selection make up, Captains 12, Top 12 in World Rankings, etc etc, at that level if 3-4 fail to turn up for either team, that team is screwed and you can't legislate for that, 1 or 2 weak performances maybe you stand a chance.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 3, 2016)

Captain should have the opportunity to sub out a couple of the automatic picks. That should make it interesting


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 3, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Captain should have the opportunity to sub out a couple of the automatic picks. That should make it interesting 

Click to expand...

Great idea &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Very little change to selection to previous 3 Ryder Cups that we won!

Regardless of selection make up, Captains 12, Top 12 in World Rankings, etc etc, at that level if 3-4 fail to turn up for either team, that team is screwed and you can't legislate for that, 1 or 2 weak performances maybe you stand a chance.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. Which is why I'd like to see the captain delay picking wild cards until the last minute to try and get the form horses. My concern, especially with world rankings, is that players can rise up and still be there on the back of previous performances while current form dwindles off.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very true. Which is why I'd like to see the captain delay picking wild cards until the last minute to try and get the form horses. My concern, especially with world rankings, is that players can rise up and still be there on the back of previous performances while current form dwindles off.
		
Click to expand...

But it aint broken, US Team, Bubba 7th in World Rankings, not needed.
I would agree picks should be last minute.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			But it aint broken, US Team, Bubba 7th in World Rankings, not needed.
I would agree picks should be last minute.
		
Click to expand...

Not saying it's broken but surely worth looking at.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Oct 3, 2016)

What wound me up was Sky insisting Rose was playing well when it clearly was not the case and he holed nothing. The games he won, one was 90% Henrik and the other him and Wood were only -2. Only the one birdie in the loss saturday afternoon as well, on a course with four par 5s (albeit long) and a drivable par 4 that simply is not good enough

Big error not playing RCB both sessions on Saturday as well imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			What wound me up was Sky insisting Rose was playing well when it clearly was not the case and he holed nothing. The games he won, one was 90% Henrik and the other him and Wood were only -2. Only the one birdie in the loss saturday afternoon as well, on a course with four par 5s (albeit long) and a drivable par 4 that simply is not good enough

Big error not playing RCB both sessions on Saturday as well imo.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps a bit unfair. Rose seemed to struggle on the greens but he took Fowler to the end. Ultimately though surely match play is taking one less than your opponent and so being only -2 isn't the right benchmark. How many points did he contribute, and compare that to others


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2016)

Its was simply a putting competition, even the players that are getting some stick on here still shot level par or better and when they got their birdies,they were simply halved, usually by putts that you wouldn't expect to drop! the difference was that the USA sank more single putts and drained the ones when it really mattered.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			Its was simply a putting competition, even the players that are getting some stick on here still shot level par or better and when they got their birdies,they were simply halved, usually by putts that you wouldn't expect to drop! the difference was that the USA sank more single putts and drained the ones when it really mattered.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of truth in that. Plus let's give the Americans some credit, they played some great golf!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 4, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			A lot of truth in that. Plus let's give the Americans some credit, they played some great golf!
		
Click to expand...

No good you and Fish being sensible, we need knee jerk reactions and "I told you so" comments sprinkled with a bit of "blame somebody" thrown in.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Oct 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			Its was simply a putting competition, even the players that are getting some stick on here still shot level par or better and when they got their birdies,they were simply halved, usually by putts that you wouldn't expect to drop! the difference was that the USA sank more single putts and drained the ones when it really mattered.
		
Click to expand...

The issue being if there was a 72 hole standard tournament round there the cut would be something like +2 or +3 so level will not achieve anything vs the very best players in the world


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 4, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			The issue being if there was a 72 hole standard tournament round there the cut would be something like +2 or +3 so level will not achieve anything vs the very best players in the world
		
Click to expand...

So every single player should shoot under par every round?

Yep, that's how golf works...


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 4, 2016)

Apparently Justin Rose was complaining about Davis Love putting the pins in flat spots on the greens and also not hard enough pin positions.  

With virtually no rough to speak of on the course he had to be making more birdies. 

He simply didn't play well enough.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 4, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Apparently Justin Rose was complaining about Davis Love putting the pins in flat spots on the greens and also not hard enough pin positions.  

With virtually no rough to speak of on the course he had to be making more birdies. 

He simply didn't play well enough.
		
Click to expand...

In terms of the result I think that's all academic as it's the same for both teams.

But when it comes to the spectacle and the credibility and excitement of the competition I think the course set up was terrible.

The lack of trouble for wayward tee shots was a joke and easy pin positions meant a real lack of drama from players forced to attack difficult "sucker" pins.

I think the tournament would benefit greatly by stipulating course setup guidelines and taking that option away from the captains.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Oct 4, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			So every single player should shoot under par every round?

Yep, that's how golf works...
		
Click to expand...

No but you need to averaging about 4 birdies a round to be competitive, of course some won't do but you can't expect to get anything out of level par scoring with enormous perfect and softish greens, relatively low rough and irrelevant bunkering. Only challenges were the length stopping some of the soft par 5 birdies they would usually expect and the pressure of the event.


----------



## Slab (Oct 4, 2016)

When is a RC point worth less than one point?

I was just wondering what the mathematics and stats are behind gaining/losing any one point out of the 28

For example if you have a couple of lads off the boil form-wise and another couple just back from injury so a bit rusty. Statistically what is the best way to play them to minimise â€˜damageâ€™ (points lost) rather than chasing points won

Iâ€™m working on the assumption that every player must play at least twice, so every rookie, recently injured or out of form player is responsible for at least 2 points each (even in a pairs match

Is there merit in pairing all these type of guys together over the first two days to double up on possible lost points without losing more than one point at a time, and did DC dabble in this approach with the Kaymer/Willett and Westwood/Willett pairings and therefore get minimum damage from a lost point? (hoping they will still win obviously as with the latter pair) And if heâ€™d extended the group to include Fitzpatrick & Sullivan might another couple of lost points have been â€˜savedâ€™ by losing at the same time 

I really have no idea whether to take the above seriously or not... & I wrote it!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 4, 2016)

Slab - I think there is logic in that. Playing an off form player with an in form player could drag the good player down. That is the gamble. Obviously you hope the good player takes a point or a half but it is a gamble. Playing two out of form players together reduces the risk to one loss only rather than 2 losses, as happened Saturday afternoon. I suspect gamblers / statisticians looking logically would minimise the risk rather than spreading it.


----------



## Val (Oct 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			Its was simply a putting competition, even the players that are getting some stick on here still shot level par or better and when they got their birdies,they were simply halved, usually by putts that you wouldn't expect to drop! the difference was that the USA sank more single putts and drained the ones when it really mattered.
		
Click to expand...

In reality, all pro tournaments tend to be putting competitions. Ryder Cup is no different.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 4, 2016)

The next European captain will surely have rough on the course as the Americans are obviously terrified of the stuff. If the Americans get penalised for wild driving then it doesn't become a pure putting comp, it is more all round and they wont get a chance to putt before they have had to concede the hole. 

Val, I do get your point but if the course is tight then it is more than just putting.


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2016)

Val said:



			In reality, all pro tournaments tend to be putting competitions. Ryder Cup is no different.
		
Click to expand...

I think the point I was trying to make Martin, was, the players were all on the greens together mainly in regulation, I didn't witness much scrambling from wayward drives in conditions that penalised them a shot, even the bunkers were that easy they could aim for them, as such, it favoured and leaned towards more of a putting competition which I think can be seen by some of the scorecards with very few bogeys being carded, even by those players that are getting some stick, so, the points were being made by single putts only and hardly ever by actual dropped shots.  

The course was obviously set up that way and it must have been recognised by Love that that would suit his selected team, until courses are not set up by captains it's not a fully balanced competition as each team will have their own strengths and weaknesses, if the European teams strength is tee to green but the USA is short game including putting, then the money is on the USA for a course set up that way.

Just my warped view of it in hindsight...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 4, 2016)

The Captain set's the course up, but it's handed over to the relevant PGA the Friday before the Comp and they choose the pins and Tee positions.
Love had the exact same set up at Medinah and we beat them there.

I think Rose was having a dig at the US PGA not D Love III.


----------



## Val (Oct 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			I think the point I was trying to make Martin, was, the players were all on the greens together mainly in regulation, I didn't witness much scrambling from wayward drives in conditions that penalised them a shot, even the bunkers were that easy they could aim for them, as such, it favoured and leaned towards more of a putting competition which I think can be seen by some of the scorecards with very few bogeys being carded, even by those players that are getting some stick, so, the points were being made by single putts only and hardly ever by actual dropped shots.  

The course was obviously set up that way and it must have been recognised by Love that that would suit his selected team, until courses are not set up by captains it's not a fully balanced competition as each team will have their own strengths and weaknesses, if the European teams strength is tee to green but the USA is short game including putting, then the money is on the USA for a course set up that way.

Just my warped view of it in hindsight...
		
Click to expand...

Don't disagree but it shouldnt be a surprise that set ups in the US are like this. Most comps on the PGA tour are won by 15 under par or more.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 4, 2016)

Slab said:



			When is a RC point worth less than one point?

I was just wondering what the mathematics and stats are behind gaining/losing any one point out of the 28

For example if you have a couple of lads off the boil form-wise and another couple just back from injury so a bit rusty. Statistically what is the best way to play them to minimise â€˜damageâ€™ (points lost) rather than chasing points won

Iâ€™m working on the assumption that every player must play at least twice, so every rookie, recently injured or out of form player is responsible for at least 2 points each (even in a pairs match

Is there merit in pairing all these type of guys together over the first two days to double up on possible lost points without losing more than one point at a time, and did DC dabble in this approach with the Kaymer/Willett and Westwood/Willett pairings and therefore get minimum damage from a lost point? (hoping they will still win obviously as with the latter pair) And if heâ€™d extended the group to include Fitzpatrick & Sullivan might another couple of lost points have been â€˜savedâ€™ by losing at the same time 

I really have no idea whether to take the above seriously or not... & I wrote it! 

Click to expand...

There was a stat that DC quoted along the lines that if you pair 2 rookies together there is only something like a 17% chance they will win. or something like that, the percentages may not be exact. But I suspect that worried him, hence the in hindsight misguided reliance on 'experience'


----------

